# Schöne Punkte



## Quente (5. März 2007)

Schöne Punkte im Pfälzerwald die über eine ebenso schöne An-und Abfahrt
zu erreichen sind.
Punkt 1Schornsteinfelsen.


----------



## Levty (5. März 2007)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ?



Der ist da, wo man raus kommt, wenn man den nächsten Abzweig verpasst, nach dem, an dem Du gewatet hast, damit der Rest nicht falsch abbiegt 

Hast aber nix verpasst, nur ein Felsen mitten im Wald ohne Aussicht. 

Es gibt von dem Berg ne schöne Abfahrt (Kröstel Trail), aber die geht nicht an dem Felsen vorbei.


----------



## Flugrost (5. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Der ist da, wo man raus kommt, wenn man den nächsten Abzweig verpasst, nach dem, an dem Du gewartet hast, damit der Rest nicht falsch abbiegt



Ein weiteres Schmuckstück deutscher Versteckungsrhetorik, Kompliment werter Fastalbgermane.


----------



## Levty (6. März 2007)

Der Fels sieht kantenklatschig aus... *interessant...*


----------



## Quente (6. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Der Fels sieht kantenklatschig aus... *interessant...*


Um Schrott  zu vermeiden sollte man mit Bike nicht springen was man ohne auch nicht springen kann .


----------



## Tobsn (6. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Der Fels sieht kantenklatschig aus... *interessant...*


Du hast doch gar keinen Rahmen mehr zum Zerbrösseln.  
Wie Quente sagt, dort gibt es weder eine Anfahrt, noch eine Landung, geschweige denn von einer freien Flugbahn.  
Und hör auf an jeden Felsen zu Pinkel, es muss auch noch saube Flecken in der Pfalz geben.  
Darum eine Bitte an alle Wissenden, die Plätze nicht zu genau zu beschreiben.


----------



## Levty (6. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Du hast doch gar keinen Rahmen mehr zum Zerbrösseln.
> Und hör auf an jeden Felsen zu Pinkel, es muss auch noch saube Flecken in der Pfalz geben.


War da kein ironischer Unterton rauszuhören, bei meinem letzten Post? Wayne...
Als ob ich wirklich überall runterspringen wollen würde 

Gibt es in der Pfalz überhaupt Orte, die nicht über irgendwelche Pfade zu erreichen sind?


----------



## Quente (6. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Du hast doch gar keinen Rahmen mehr zum Zerbrösseln.
> Wie Quente sagt, dort gibt es weder eine Anfahrt, noch eine Landung, geschweige denn von einer freien Flugbahn.
> Und hör auf an jeden Felsen zu Pinkel, es muss auch noch saube Flecken in der Pfalz geben.
> Darum eine Bitte an alle Wissenden, die Plätze nicht zu genau zu beschreiben.


ohne worte


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2007)

Und schon wieder ein Fred der feindlich von der IG-Spam übernommen wurde....  
Wie gut das Lev nicht weiß was für schöne Felsen bei mir hinterm haus stehen, dann würde der gleich vorbei kommen und auch daran pinkeln...  

Also ein schöner Punkt ist Neukastel 





Ja da ist ein Weg


----------



## Quente (6. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ein Fred der feindlich von der IG-Spam übernommen wurde....
> Wie gut das Lev nicht weiß was für schöne Felsen bei mir hinterm haus stehen, dann würde der gleich vorbei kommen und auch daran pinkeln...
> 
> Also ein schöner Punkt ist Neukastel
> ...


 
Danke für Punkt 2 und weiter gehts. 
Der Pfälzerwald ist weit und dunkel hauptsächlich Nachts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2007)

Ein Weg? Ich sehe mindestens zwei...

Noch ein Punkt:
Der Drachenfels - leider hab ich keine Fotos parat.
Mit ner sehr schönen Abfahrt danach und zwei herrlichen Aussichtspunkten,
von denen aus man (fast) keine Zivilisation ausmachen kann!


----------



## Kelme (6. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Noch ein Punkt:
> Der Drachenfels - leider hab ich keine Fotos parat.
> Mit ner sehr schönen Abfahrt danach und zwei herrlichen Aussichtspunkten,
> von denen aus man (fast) keine Zivilisation ausmachen kann!



Punkt 3Drachenfelsen





Das ist der Ausblick mit ein ganz klein wenig Zivilisation (Esthal - rechts von den Gleisbergen).

K.- Aushilfe


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ein Weg? Ich sehe mindestens zwei...
> 
> Noch ein Punkt:
> Der Drachenfels - leider hab ich keine Fotos parat.
> ...


Wenn du beide fährst, bekommst du von mir ein Eis ausgegeben!


----------



## Optimizer (6. März 2007)

Punkt 4 Randzonenausblick





Hach...geil...endlich der Thread, den ich schon immer eröffnen wollte!!!

Der Optimizer - arbeitet an Skibby reloaded


----------



## THBiker (6. März 2007)

Eckkopf...eine der vielen schönen Abfahrten:


----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2007)

@Tick:
Ich hab nicht behauptet, dass ICH die Linie fahren kann/will;
nicht dass ich das Eis dann für die Schwellungen brauche...

@Kelme:
Esthal zählt ja auch wirklich nicht so richtig zur Zivilisation,
aber auf der anderen Plattform sieht man glaub ich gar keine Häuser.

@Optimizer:
Der F-Weg in der Randzone hat ja viele Schöne Punkte - da hast du
das Bild aber nicht gemacht (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Tick:
> Ich hab nicht behauptet, dass ICH die Linie fahren kann/will;
> nicht dass ich das Eis dann für die Schwellungen brauche...


Ich würde mich fast dazu hinreißen lassen, zu sagen, dass du das Eis für die Schwellung, wenn nicht schlimmeres brauchst. Der eine Weg (gerade durch) geht ja noch, aber rechts am Baum vorbei ist no way! Höchstens mit nem 30cm Lenker...


----------



## Optimizer (6. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Optimizer:
> Der F-Weg in der Randzone hat ja viele Schöne Punkte - da hast du
> das Bild aber nicht gemacht (?)



Nein, definitiv nicht am F-Weg. Der Fels/Aussichtspunkt liegt zwischen Rodalben und Münchweiler a.d. Rodalb direkt an der Markierung "weißes Kreuz".
Es gibt eben nicht nur den F-Weg in der Randzone...


----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2007)

@Tick:
Na gut - einigen wir uns auf unentschieden...ich meine unfahrbar.  

@Optimizer:
Ich weeß - leider hab ich's noch nicht geschafft, mal bei ner Tour abseits
des F-Weges dabei zu sein...wann ist die nächste Geisterbahn-Rundfahrt???

NACHTRAG:
Der Orensfelsen und die Gegend drumrum - sehr schön, sieht teilweise aus wie
in Südfrankreich und zwei sehr schöne Abfahrten hatten wir in der Gegend auch!


----------



## Optimizer (6. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Optimizer:
> Ich weeß - leider hab ich's noch nicht geschafft, mal bei ner Tour abseits
> des F-Weges dabei zu sein...wann ist die nächste Geisterbahn-Rundfahrt???
> 
> ...



hmm... ich denke schon, dass es im April oder Mai nochmal ne Auflage von "Geisterbahn", "Herr der Ritzel - die zwei Türme" oder der "Elwetrittschejagd" geben wird... könnte man alternativ auch schonmal als Junggesellenabschiedstour meinerseits planen...


----------



## Kelme (6. März 2007)

Punkt 6 Ruine Beilstein 





Die Ruine Beilstein östlich von Kaiserslautern. Schöne Trailanfahrt aus Richtung Forsthaus Stiftswald mit möglichem Anschluss in Richtung Humberg.


Kelme - weit ab vom Schuss


----------



## Optimizer (6. März 2007)

Punkt 7 Ruine Blumenstein







Die Ruine Blumenstein in der Randzone...direkt in der Randzone hart an der Grenze zu den Franzmänner. Geilste Trailabfahrt vom Friedenskreuz vom drüberliegenden Maimont bis an die Ruine (oder andere Seite runter zum Wasigenstein...)


Optimizer - noch viel weiter ab vom Schuss


----------



## Levty (6. März 2007)

Wow... sehr geil. Mal eine "Fahren nach Punkten" Tour?


----------



## Kelme (6. März 2007)

Punkt 8 Luipoldturm beim Hermersbergerhof





Einer meiner Favoriten. Man sieht von keinem Punkt mehr Pfalz von oben als dort (bei dem Wetter auf dem halt mal nicht). Lässt sich in eine schöne 70- bis 80 Kilometerrunde einbauen.


Kelme - Moderatorinnen Lieblingsfleck


----------



## Kelme (6. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> NACHTRAG:
> Der Orensfelsen und die Gegend drumrum - sehr schön, sieht teilweise aus wie
> in Südfrankreich und zwei sehr schöne Abfahrten hatten wir in der Gegend auch!


Auch da kann ich mit einem Bildchen aushelfen. Der Orensfelsen hat auf jeden Fall den Punkt 9 verdient. 





Kelme - möge es niemals in Südfrankreich *so* aussehen


----------



## Quente (6. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wow... sehr geil. Mal eine "Fahren nach Punkten" Tour?


Die Idee ist gut. 
Das wird aber eine seeeeeeeehr lange Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (6. März 2007)

@Kelme: Ich fürchte fast, daß der dieser von IG Spam benutzte und für verborgene Dropspots gedachte Thread soeben von den Bikeoluzzern gekapert wurde...


----------



## Levty (6. März 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gut.
> Das wird aber eine seeeeeeeehr lange Tour.


Langzeitausdauer.
Oder halt möglichst wenig Trails ahhh, wie kann ich sowas sagen


----------



## Flugrost (6. März 2007)

10Zigeunerfelsen:


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> 10Zigeunerfelsen:


Das nenne ich Kunst! Ein geiles Bild!


----------



## Levty (6. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> 10Zigeunerfelsen:


Das war die Nebeltour, bei der wir versucht haben, ÜBER der Nebelwolke zu bleiben. Falls wir drin waren, hat man den Vordermann nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Optimizer (6. März 2007)

11Kippfelsen:





Wieder mitten in der Randzone (Leimen).


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das nenne ich Kunst! Ein geiles Bild!


Dem stimme ich zu! Doch die Beschreibung fehlt! 


Ich muss bei Gelegenheit auch mal ein paar Punkte beisteuern, ich wüsste da noch so 10-20 Stück...


----------



## eL (6. März 2007)

nette tapete

immer schön weiter "zitieren" dann reichts bald fürs wohnzimmer


----------



## Quente (6. März 2007)

Punkt12Getränkeaufnahme. 
Ich hab es probiert es war doch nur Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. März 2007)

Punkt ​12

Almersberg bei Annweiler.

@el, kommt gleich noch ne Tapete, leider Mininatur, fürs Wohnzimmer  

Ja, auch wir waren am Wochenende auf den Spuren der Geisterbahn unterwegs.  

Den Eckkopf muß ich nochmals heimsuchen, gibbet schöne Trails dort.

@Kelme,
der Orensfelsen, da lag noch so richtig Schnee, und das mitten im Winter.

Gruß
Stonelebs


----------



## Lynus (6. März 2007)

Punkt 13: Turm am Dicken Stein mit Blick auf Lambrecht


----------



## Optimizer (6. März 2007)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Punkt12
> 
> Almersberg bei Annweiler.



Hi Stonie,
ja an diesem Pfälzer Kleinod bin ich auch letzten Sommer vorbeigekommen. Den Aussichtspunkt/Felsen kennt aber anscheind kaum irgendeiner...sozusagen absoluter Geheimtip.

Aber das hier finde ich auch ganz schick...

Punkt 14 Felsentor bei Pirmasens:


----------



## Vorderpälzer (6. März 2007)

Bei so tollen Bildern auch mal was vom Vorderpälzer
Felsenlandschaft bei Annweiler Richtung Madenburg

Hi Willes, was macht die Schulter


----------



## Quente (6. März 2007)

Hab ich hier in all meinem Pech eine X losgetreten.
@Peter
Rotatorenmanschette Schulter gerissen noch 6 Wochen Pause .
Schön  (sch.....)wenn man alt wird aber die haben in der Chirugie
ein Ersatzteillager das ist Wahnsinn. 
Und nicht vergessen die Punkte zu zählen es könnten ja Böhler mitlesen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. März 2007)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Punkt 12
> 
> Almersberg bei Annweiler.


Wo ist der genau? Hab den jetzt spontan nicht gefunden auf meiner Karte...




Vorderpälzer schrieb:


> Felsenlandschaft bei Annweiler Richtung Madenburg


Erinnere mich nicht an diese Felsen... genau dort hab ich mal ungewollt mit dem Gesicht gebremst  Die Gegend dort (vor allem im Bereich Münz) wurde übrigens massiv von den Waldarbeitern vergewaltigt, da sieht kaum noch was aus wie vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (8. März 2007)

hier gibts aber ne megne schöne bilder   ein grund mehr viel zu trainieren



Quente schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen die Punkte zu zählen es könnten ja Böhler mitlesen.



jaja...wie sie so sind, die iggelheimer und böhler....so liebevoll für einander


----------



## strandi (8. März 2007)

Punkt 16

Rahnfels  Mag die Abfahrt über´s Schlosseck...





@nico verzeih mir das foto


----------



## Optimizer (9. März 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wo ist der genau? Hab den jetzt spontan nicht gefunden auf meiner Karte...



Der Almersberg liegt grob gesehen zwischen Eußerthal und Wellblechtal (B48) ungefähr auf der Höhe wo's von der B48 zum Annweilerer Forsthaus geht.
Auf den Almersberg geht ne Markierung, ich meine roter Balken, lasse mich aber auch gern verbessern. Geht dann hinten ne schöne schnelle schmale Trail-Abfahrt Richtung Eußerthal runter...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. März 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Almersberg liegt grob gesehen zwischen Eußerthal und Wellblechtal (B48) ungefähr auf der Höhe wo's von der B48 zum Annweilerer Forsthaus geht.
> Auf den Almersberg geht ne Markierung, ich meine roter Balken, lasse mich aber auch gern verbessern. Geht dann hinten ne schöne schnelle schmale Trail-Abfahrt Richtung Eußerthal runter...


Hab ihn!  Die Trails sehen vom Verlauf schonmal vielversprechend aus (rot-weißer Balken und roter Punkt). Da werd ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal hin reiten!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (10. März 2007)

> Optimizer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Almersberg liegt grob gesehen zwischen Eußerthal und Wellblechtal (B48) ungefähr auf der Höhe wo's von der B48 zum Annweilerer Forsthaus geht.
> > Auf den Almersberg geht ne Markierung, ich meine roter Balken, lasse mich aber auch gern verbessern. Geht dann hinten ne schöne schnelle schmale Trail-Abfahrt Richtung Eußerthal runter...



Hi Optiz,

ähm jein.  

Annweiler Bahnhof auf blauer Balken, ist nichts für Untrainierte, denn es geht bis zum Almersberg von Annweiler nur Bergauf.   
Am Fuße Almersberg, kann man wählen den roten Punkt, oder den Forstweg hinauf, ab dort wird es jetzt ä bissel komplizert zu erklären/schreiben, weil die Bank etwas abseits vom Weg ist.

@Smubob,
viel Spaß beim hochfahren, und ordentlich Schmalz in den Waden. 

Schönen Sonntag morgen und viele Punkte.  

Gruß
Stonelebs


----------



## Optimizer (13. März 2007)

Punkt 17 Trifelsblick oberhalb von "Häschde" (Hauenstein):


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. März 2007)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @Smubob,
> viel Spaß beim hochfahren, und ordentlich Schmalz in den Waden.


Heute wär ich gern hin gefahren, aber meinem MTB fehlt die Gabel (eingeschickt zwecks Garantie-Reparatur) und mit meinem Dirtbike tu ich mir das nicht an (nur ein 32er Kettenblatt und nicht ausreichend ausfahrbare Sattelstütze), da hätte ich alles im Stehen mit einer Übersetztung von quasi 1:1 (32:34) hoch juckeln müssen - nee danke!  Aber wenn das MTB komplett ist, nehm ichs mir gleich vor, habe eigentlich keine Probleme mit steilen Anstiegen, ich fahre oft ziemlich Hm-intensive Touren


----------



## der-tick.de (14. März 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Heute wär ich gern hin gefahren, aber meinem MTB fehlt die Gabel (eingeschickt zwecks Garantie-Reparatur) und mit meinem Dirtbike tu ich mir das nicht an (nur ein 32er Kettenblatt und nicht ausreichend ausfahrbare Sattelstütze), da hätte ich alles im Stehen mit einer Übersetztung von quasi 1:1 (32:34) hoch juckeln müssen - nee danke!  Aber wenn das MTB komplett ist, nehm ichs mir gleich vor, habe eigentlich keine Probleme mit steilen Anstiegen, ich fahre oft ziemlich Hm-intensive Touren


schieben gibts auch noch... 
Wir sollten mal endlich wieder gemeinsam fahren, wie wäre es Sonntag?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> schieben gibts auch noch...


Schieben ist was für Mädchen oder Opas...  Von der Tatsache, dass ich Rentner bin, sollte man keine falschen Schlüsse ableiten 



> Wir sollten mal endlich wieder gemeinsam fahren, wie wäre es Sonntag?


Wie oben geschrieben, das Fully hat derzeit keine Gabel und das Dirtbike ist tourentechnisch echt nicht das wahre


----------



## der-tick.de (15. März 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schieben ist was für Mädchen oder Opas...  Von der Tatsache, dass ich Rentner bin, sollte man keine falschen Schlüsse ableiten
> 
> Wie oben geschrieben, das Fully hat derzeit keine Gabel und das Dirtbike ist tourentechnisch echt nicht das wahre


Jetzt red nicht... ich werde am Sonntag wieder mein Cannondale rum schubsen. 19kg Lebendgewicht und eine viel zu kurze Sattelstütze. Meinst du etwas ich komme damit besser durch die Gegend als du mit deinem Dirtbike?!   

Aber zu den Schönen Punkten.... 
Hochberg:






Slevogtblick auf dem Förlenberg (Auf dem Bild sind zwei Wege (von oben nach unten) zu sehen):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (16. März 2007)

Wir dürften inzwischen so bei *20* angekommen sein (21?).

Burg Erfenstein im Elmsteiner Tal. Auf leichtem S0 (wenige Meter S1) Pfad von Esthal aus erreichbar. Kleines Spielgelände um die Burg herum im wegführenden Pfad hinunter zum Ort. Etwas abseits  .






Kelme - war schön gestern


----------



## Quente (17. März 2007)

Aus nichtdigitalen Zeiten Steinbruch Forst. Oh ist das ein Loch.
Für die Böhler und Mitzähler. Punkt 22 oder


----------



## dietrichw (19. März 2007)

OK, hat etwas gedauert, bis ich mal an mein Fotoarchiv kam... 

Wie wärs mit Punkt *23:* 
Die Wegelnburg über Nothweiler. Phantastisches Panorama in die Pfalz und tief nach Frankreich rein... 

Kurzer Trail gleich von der Burg westwärts runter, einige Trails auch wahlweise südwärts in Frankreich Richtung Ruine Fleckenstein. Von dort auf VTT-Route zurück nach Nothweiler - wer will, kann von da auch schön weiter Richtung Bobenthal (PWV-Markierung) (Trail-Abfahrt ins Tal).


----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. März 2007)

Hallo,
also ich hätte da noch Punkt 24, 25........ usw.

Nun meine Frage, wie bekommt Ihr die Großen Bilder hier eingestellt?  

Im voraus vielen Dank.  

Gruß
Stonelebs


----------



## dietrichw (19. März 2007)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich hätte da noch Punkt 24, 25........ usw.
> 
> Nun meine Frage, wie bekommt Ihr die Großen Bilder hier eingestellt?
> ...



Ja, das war ätzend eben..  Musste das auf 60kb zusammenstauchen. Also erstmal die Bildgröße reduzieren und dann die JPG-Kompressionsrate langsam so hochtreiben, bis das Größenlimit erreicht wurde. Wenn du kein Programm für so was hast, empfehle ich dir, einfach IrfanView runterzuladen, ist frei: http://www.irfanview.com/

Aber obacht, mach dir nicht deine Originaldatei dabei kaputt...


----------



## Optimizer (19. März 2007)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich hätte da noch Punkt 24, 25........ usw.
> 
> Nun meine Frage, wie bekommt Ihr die Großen Bilder hier eingestellt?
> ...


Ei...du muscht die Bilder in doi Galerie roiladen... unn donn über des Knöpple "Grafik einfügen" die Adress vun dem Bild angewwe...


----------



## Kelme (19. März 2007)

Das geht anders und besser. Stoni, du hast doch schon ein Fotoalbum. Da kannst du auch große Bilder hochladen. Nach dem Hochladen werden dir unter dem Bild gleich zwei Zeilen (Thumbnail und Forum-Code angeboten. Nimm den Forum-Code und schwupps hängt das Bild in groß hier im Thread.
Das ist dann natürlich kein Anhang, sondern geht über das Icon "Bild einfügen".


Kelme - den Rest findet man über die Suchfunktion und 143 Versuch im Testbereich 


Edith sagt: Die Arschbremse war schneller!


----------



## Quente (19. März 2007)

Punkt 24 .Ein Versuch in Groß frei nach Kelme.
Wenn das klappt hat ein "Alter Sack" wieder etwas gelernt.
Bitte nicht befahren außer es sieht keiner und man sagt der sieht alles. 
Danke


----------



## duddefliecher (20. März 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Punkt 24
> Bitte nicht befahren außer es sieht keiner und man sagt der sieht alles.
> Danke



soll man jetzt raten wo das ist ?!
ok , ich versuchs mal : über maade und mariengrotte .. unterm Schorlestumbe .. . aber wie der Punkt heisst .. hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietrichw (22. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Punkt 8 Luipoldturm beim Hermersbergerhof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh ja, Danke Kelme & Optimizer für den Hinweis mit der Galerie, das ist praktischer als direktes Anfügen! Hier gleich nochmal Kelmes Punkt 8 bei guter Sicht:





Könnte sogar die gleiche Ecke des Balkons sein... 

@stonelebs: Hättest du nicht noch ein paar Punkte für uns?


----------



## Vorderpälzer (22. März 2007)

So jetzt mal was richtig großes.
Bild Nr   
  bin doch kein Böhler  

Aufnahme entstand bei einer einwöchigen Dolomitenrundfahrt im Juli 2004.
Fahrt Richtung Bindelweg mit Blick auf die Marmolada


----------



## Kelme (22. März 2007)

Vorderpälzer schrieb:


> ...
> Fahrt Richtung Bindelweg mit Blick auf die Marmolada
> ...



Siehe Post 1


Quente schrieb:


> Schöne Punkte im Pfälzerwald die über eine ebenso schöne An-und Abfahrt
> zu erreichen sind...




Kelme - für alle Böhler und Nicht-Böhler (oder so)


----------



## Vorderpälzer (22. März 2007)

@ Kelme

Sorry Meister, kommt nicht mehr vor.  

Duck und weg.


----------



## Quente (22. März 2007)

Vorderpälzer schrieb:


> @ Kelme
> 
> Sorry Meister, kommt nicht mehr vor.
> 
> Duck und weg.


 
Peter macht nix "die" haben noch kein Netz, hat keiner mitbekommen,
sonst hätte schon lang einer gewackelt. 

Wir haben sie jetzt oft genug angeschuppst. 

Zurück zum Thema Punkt 26 Krobsburg.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2007)

1. schönes Foto!
2. die heißt Kro*p*sburg
3. ich finde die "Burg" (eher kleine Villa) von der Ebene aus schön anzusehen, aber als Sehenswürdigkeit oder Bike-Spot finde ich sie relativ uninteressant - aber ich will nicht meckern!! Nicht, dass du es persönlich nimmst 


Ich werde dann endlich auch mal was beisteuern: Punkt 27: Ludwigsturm (oberhalb von Weyher)





Erreichbar von der Rietburg, dem Schweizer Haus oder der Edenkobener Hütte über den Kohlplatz. Meine Empfehlung: von der Edenkobener Hütte die Waldautobahn zum Kohlplatz hoch und ab dort den
äußerst feinen Trail



zum Turm hoch. Ab dort am besten die Abfahrt über das Schweizer Haus bis runter ins Tal - eine meiner Lieblingsabfahrten! Alternativ vom Turm rüber zur Rietburg und von dort den
Trail zum Hilschweiher



runter.

Das Foto ist übrigens aus purem Zufall entstanden und eventuelle Anzüglichkeiten sind von rein zufälliger Natur! Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2007)

Und gleich noch einer... Punkt 28: Slevogtfelsen (am Föhrlenberg)





ganz oben






unten an der Felskante


Zu erreichen vom Zollstock über den Hexentanzplatz oder den Ahlmühl Parkplatz


----------



## Flugrost (23. März 2007)

T5 auf nem Camo - Shirt ... nit schlecht


----------



## Quente (23. März 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 1. schönes Foto!
> 2. die heißt Kro*p*sburg
> 3. ich finde die "Burg" (eher kleine Villa) von der Ebene aus schön anzusehen, aber als Sehenswürdigkeit oder Bike-Spot finde ich sie relativ uninteressant - aber ich will nicht meckern!! Nicht, dass du es persönlich nimmst
> 
> ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> T5 auf nem Camo - Shirt ... nit schlecht


Der eigentliche Witz an der Sache ist, dass ich *wirklich* T5 bin  und ich dachte mir, worauf passt das wohl besser als auf ein Camo Shirt!?  Ist halt sowas wie Behinderten-Selbstironie  wenn man sowas zu ernst nimmt, wird man eh bekloppt...


----------



## Levty (23. März 2007)

Quente schrieb:


>



Das sieht aus wie ein Penis mit nem Piercing. Das nächste mal Köpfe weg


----------



## der-tick.de (23. März 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich ja ein wenig zurückhalten, aber es paßt halt gerade.
> Guck net noch unne.
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=4413456826312863323&q=echte+vögel+kotzen


Da fehlt doch noch n ganzer Teil.. wenn der eine Vogel erstmal von den bösen Flugzeugen anfängt...


----------



## Kelme (23. März 2007)

... endlich hat's mal einer erklärt und zur Erläuterung auch gleich noch das Bildchen mit gepostet .


Kelme - Fototapete zweiter Versuch.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. März 2007)

Hallo,

@Kelme Danke  

Punkt 28 Ankerfelsen





Gruß
Stonelebs


----------



## Quente (24. März 2007)

Hier findet sich bestimmt jemand, der über den Steeg fahren will.


----------



## Quente (24. März 2007)

Punkt 29Wadenbeisser am Drachenfels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie ein Penis mit nem Piercing.


Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt es mir auch auf.........  Nächstes Mal drücke ich beim fotografieren einen schönen Wasserschwall aus dem Trinksack...! 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da fehlt doch noch n ganzer Teil.. wenn der eine Vogel erstmal von den bösen Flugzeugen anfängt...


Ja, das hab ich auch vermisst. Gibts das irgendwo komplett? Ich habs nur als Comic.




stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Punkt 28 Ankerfelsen


Das wäre eigentlich Punkt 29! *klugscheiss*  womit der Wadenbeisser Punkt 30 wäre.


----------



## Optimizer (24. März 2007)

Punkt 31: Wildsaufelsen kurz hinter Mordor (kennt jemand noch "Herr der Ritzel - Die Zwei Türme" ?)


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. März 2007)

Hallo,

hier Punkt 32

Blick von der Ruine Lindelbrunn.





@Smubob,  
@Quente, warum nicht?

Gruß
Stonelebs


----------



## dietrichw (27. März 2007)

Um den Fred nicht so arg absinken zu lassen, kommt hier Punkt *33*: Ruine Guttenberg bei Schweigen/Rechtenbach. Nur über Singletrail zu erreichen!


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2007)

Punkt *34*
Der Teufelsfelsen oberhalb von Lambrecht. Schöne Zufahrten und ebenso feine Abfahrten, die mich an mancher Stelle noch überfordern. Leider in einem nach Süden ausgerichteten Hang, der sehr weich ist.





Die peinliche Flasche im Flaschenhalter gehört mir nicht. Die habe ich nur im Wald aufgesammelt.

Kelme


----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. April 2007)

Punkt *35*

Das Wetterkreuz, 
und danach den verblockten Trail abwärts.   






Gruß
stonelebs


----------



## dietrichw (5. April 2007)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Punkt *35*
> 
> Das Wetterkreuz,
> und danach den verblockten Trail abwärts.



Öhhm... Wo ist das denn ungefähr? 

@Kelme: Ich sehe, Du warst extra für uns im Wald, neue schöne Punkte holen...


----------



## zena (5. April 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Punkt *34*
> Der Teufelsfelsen oberhalb von Lambrecht. Schöne Zufahrten und ebenso feine Abfahrten, die mich an mancher Stelle noch überfordern. Leider in einem nach Süden ausgerichteten Hang, der sehr weich ist.
> 
> Die peinliche Flasche im Flaschenhalter gehört mir nicht. Die habe ich nur im Wald aufgesammelt.
> ...



ich bin heut auch ne abfahrt von teufelsfelsen runter, rausgekommen bin ich oberhalb vom bahnhof an den gemeinen treppen  es hat mich recht wenig interessiert ob der südhang weich war, ich hatte genug zu nagen an den engen kehren  

...mach dir nix draus kelme, an meinem rad sind auch genug peinlichkeiten  vor allem die peinlichkeit die oben aufm sattel sitzt


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. April 2007)

dietrichw schrieb:


> Öhhm... Wo ist das denn ungefähr?



Hallo.

oberhalb der Trifelsblickhütte, oder von Dreimärker kommend in richtung Wetterkreuz/Trifelsblickhütte, Schotterauffahrt nehmen, dann rechts ab, das Wetterkreuz leicht Bergauf umrunden/fahren, dann Trail links hoch zum Wetterkreuz.

Gruß
Stonelebs

Punkt *36*





Nachdem Kahlschlag, 
Anebos-Münz-Felsen den Forstarbeitern/Forstamt sollte mal wirklich kräftig in den A.... treten, eine riesige Sauerrei, was die im Wald verunstalten, Trails Breitwalzen Markierte Wege umleiten etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vorderpälzer (8. April 2007)

Allen Bikern erstmal Frohe Ostern, hoffentlich habt ihr alle Eierchen gefunden.
Bei traumhaften Osterwetter haben wir heute eine feine Ausfahrt zum PWV Schwarzsohl gemacht. Feines Wetter, feine Tour und dann noch mein Beitrag zum Thema.
Aufgenommen an der Ruine Neidenfels, oberhalb Neidenfels


----------



## dietrichw (13. April 2007)

Auch ich war über Ostern "Punkte sammeln"...  

Hier kommt sozusagen der *Doppel-*Punkt *38*: Martinsturm und Heidenschuh bei Klingenmünster.





Vom *Martinsturm *hat man eine Super-Aussicht rüber zu den Annweiler Burgen und auch zur Madenburg, sowie weit über die Berge nach Süden und runter in die Rheinebene. Anfahrt ist aus südlicher Richtung über die Röxel-Quelle teils auf Trail möglich. Das ist auch ein schön flowiger Trail bergab... Vom Turm kann man auf einem schönen, ebenen und etwas breiten Trail zum *Heidenschuh *gelangen und dort die Aussicht komplettieren. Von da geht's rasant und etwas ruppig auf Trail weiter bergab. Ggf. kann man noch Schlößl und Landeck besuchen.





@stonelebs: Danke wegen dem Wetterkreuz, und ja, du hast recht, was die an Anebos-Münz getrieben haben, ist nicht mehr normal. In den (sandigen, extrem steilen) Südhang z.B. brutal diesen monsterbreiten Fahrweg gefräst mit fast 100% Steigung. Soll mir nochmal einer von denen was von wegen Erosion bei Serpentinen-Abkürzungen vorjammern...  

Und wenn sie schon Bäume fällen, könnten Sie die dann ja auch wenigstens von den Wegen wieder wegholen. Da war selbst zu Fuß teils kein Durchkommen... Wundert micht, dass da Annweiler der Forstverwaltung nicht auf die Füße tritt, ist schließlich aus touristischer Perspektive kein Pluspunkt für die Gegend.


----------



## Kelme (15. April 2007)

Punkt *40 *- Ruine Modenbach/Meistersel

Leicht zu erreichen ab "Drei Buchen"



 

 

​Neben der Aussicht auch für Geocacher ein lohnender Punkt.


Kelme


----------



## [email protected] bikes (24. April 2007)

ich wohne in kaiserslautern kann mir ma jemand ne gute tour in der nähe sagen


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

[email protected] bikes schrieb:


> ich wohne in kaiserslautern kann mir ma jemand ne gute tour in der nähe sagen



klar doch!

KL - grosser + kleiner humberg - schöne aussicht - und immer dem gelben balken nach an mölschbach vorbei richtung punkt *41*: die pfälzer weltachs !





hatte leider gerade kein besseres foto (mit aussicht richtung KL) zur hand...

do werd die achs geschmiert un uffgepasst, dass nix passiert!

die anfahrt aus richtung mölschbach ist anspruchsvoll und gelingt nicht immer ohne absteiger, die abfahrt richtung stall ist schmal und macht richtig laune !!!


----------



## plastikengel (1. Mai 2007)

ist der eckkopf-turm eigentlich mittlerweile wieder begehbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (1. Mai 2007)

Ja, frisch renoviert (seit ca 4 Monaten). - auch ein "Schöner Punkt"


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2007)

Punkt *42 *- Ruine Neuscharfeneck





Leichter Trail in der Anfahrt aus Richtung Drei Buchen, aber herrlich zu fahren. Die Ruine selbst ist aufwändig restauriert und einen Besuch wert. Kann selbst mit Kindern interessant sein. Abfahrt: Verschiedene.


Punkt *43 *- der Atlasfelsen





Wer auf der MTB-Park-Route 4 unterwegs ist, kommt fast daran vorbei, wenn er am Ende des Grenzweges (flowiger S0-Trail) hinter Schwarzsohl nicht rechts auf die breite Schotterabfahrt einbiegt, sondern noch 200 Meter geradeaus bergab fährt. Zurück zum Hauptweg geht es steil bergauf. Wenn man es anders löst, geht es steil bergab  .


Kelme - mein Hund liebt diesen Felsen


----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Hier findet sich bestimmt jemand, der über den Steeg fahren will.


Solange es danach weitergeht 

Noch ein schöner Punkt:



Teufels oder Drachenfelsen, oberhalb der Wolfsburg, NW. 
War glaube ich schon mal hier, deswegen keine Nummerirung, sondern nur ein Foto 

Grüße.


----------



## strandi (6. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


>




schönes bike übrigens


----------



## Haardtattack (6. Mai 2007)

Tippe auf den Hoh-Fels


----------



## Quente (19. August 2007)

Nach langer Auszeit.
MTB Testrunde.  
Donnersbergblick.




Es geht noch.


----------



## dietrichw (20. August 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Nach langer Auszeit.
> MTB Testrunde.
> Donnersbergblick.
> 
> ...



Oberhalb der Suppenschüssel? Von da dann auf Trail zum Totenkopf... (wo ich mich nie entscheiden kann zwischen Hellerhütte und Hüttenhohl?  )


----------



## Quente (30. September 2007)

Kron-Felsen






ein schöner Sonntagmorgen.


----------



## Quente (5. Oktober 2007)




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Oktober 2007)

Wäre nett, wenn du auch schreiben würdest, wo das ist...! 

Beim zweiten tippe ich auf den einen See bei den Steinbrüchen hinter Neustadt? -> Vergleichsbild (schlecht zusammengesetzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtattack (3. November 2007)

Hier eine kleine Tourbeschreibung, die "schöne Punkte" und "vergessene Orte" umfasst, zahlreiche Einkehrmöglichkeiten bietet und am Ende ca. 50 km und 1100 HöMs erzielt.
Wir starten in Gimmeldingen am Sportplatz und fahren am Haardtrand entlang (roter Balken) bis zum "Pfalzblick" (1. schöner Punkt, 1. Einkehrmöglichkeit). Von dort geht es weiter (roter Balken) (wer will kann einen Abstecher zur Mühltalhütte machen - 2. Einkehrmöglichkeit), bis die Markierung roter Punkt in den Wald abzweigt. Dieser Markierung sollte man bis zu den "Heidenlöchern" folgen (1. vergessener Ort). Dabei handelt es sich um eine Fliehburg aus dem 9. Jahrhundert, die eine Fläche von ca. 1,3 ha umfasst mit ca. 2,5 hohen Außenmauern. Man vermutet, dass sich die Einheimischen hier vor den Hunnen bzw. später Normannen versteckten. Danch biken wir weiter und bleiben auf dem roten Punkt und zur Belohnung wird es jetzt auch richtig trailig. Allerdings unterbrechen wir den Trail in dem Augenblick, wo es abwärts ins Margarethental geht. Nach ca. 800 Metern kommen wir auf einem Basalt-Pfad (!!!) zu den ehemaligen Basalt-Steinbrüchen von Forst (2. vergessener Ort / 2. schöner Punkt), unterhalb derer sich inzwischen malerische Seen gebildet haben (vgl. Fred). Wir biken wieder hoch zum roten Punkt und biegen kurze Zeit später zum roten Dreieck rechts ab. Das rote Dreieck führt am Weingut Odinstal (3. schöner Punkt / höchst gelegenes Weingut der Pfalz) vorbei zur Wachtenburg (4. schöner Punkt). Wer möchte kann hier einkehren (an Wochenenden bewirtschaftet) oder einfach weiterfahren. In Wachenheim fahren wir durchs Poppental (Markierung gelb-rot) bis zu "Drei Eichen". Von dort aus fahren wir grün-weiß weiter bis Lambertskreuz, wobei uns unterwegs ein wunderschöner Bergauf-Trail belohnt. Lambertskreuz ist das älteste erhaltene Steinkreuz der Pfalz, vermutlich aus dem 8. Jahrhundert. Für Biker aber viel wichtiger: wir finden hier die ultimative (3.) Einkehrmöglichkeit - für Bergradfahrer ein absolutes Muss. Nach Kaffee und Käsekuchen geht´s weiter über roten Balken und gelb-rot zum Drachfels (sehr schöner und auch zum Schluss steiler Trail) - hier befinden wir uns auf dem absolut schönsten (5.) Punkt der Tour - ob die Aussicht vom Süd- oder West-Fels schöner ist, überlasse ich euch, liebe Freunde.
Auf gleichem Weg geht es zurück zu Lambertskreuz und von da aus über die Waldautobahn gelber Balken und Armbanduhr bergab bis zum Kurpfalzpark. Hier überqueren wir die Straße und biken bergauf über das rote Dreieck zum Eckkopf (4. Einkehrmöglichkeit - allerdings nur an Wochenenden von wechselnden Vereinen bewirtschaftet). Wer mag, kann auf den Aussichtsturm klettern und hat mit dem Rundum-Blick den 6. schönen Punkt der Tour erreicht. Über den weißen Punkt und rot-weiß biken wir weiter bis zum Staben-Berg. Stabenberg ist für mich persönlich ein schöner Punkt (mit halb verfallenem Aussichtsturm) - das mag jeder selbst beurteilen.
Von dort aus fahren wir über rot-weiß und jetzt sehr schönem Trail abwärts und kommen direkt an der Talmühle heraus - leider keine Einkehrmöglichkeit mehr, da wegen eines Todesfalls seit ca. zwei jahren geschlossen.
Wer möchte, kann aber Richtung Looganlage / Forsthaus Benjental (Mittwoch: Dampfnudeln)(5. Einkehrmöglichkeit) abbiegen, wer nicht möchte, fährt in die andere Richtung zum Ausgangspunkt Sportplatz Gimmeldingen zurück.
Für mich eine der schönsten Touren im an schönen Touren gewiss nicht armen Pfälzer Wald.
Viel Spaß beim Nachfahren!!!


----------



## UHU69 (3. November 2007)

guter Tipp, schöner Bericht    
aber mittwochs sind doch nur Rentner, Arbeitslose und Schüler aus Ba-Wü unterwegs.


----------



## Haardtattack (3. November 2007)

Manche haben auch Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. November 2007)

> `Smubob´ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wäre nett, wenn du auch schreiben würdest, wo das ist...!
> ...




Hallo,

ich tippe auf den See, bei dem Steinbruch bei Waldhambach.

Gruß
stonelebs12


----------



## Palatina (16. November 2007)

> Quente schrieb:
> 
> 
> >



Ganz klar, das ist der Pechsteinkopf-See...
(zugegeben, hab auch unter "eigene Bilder" von Quente gespitzelt...  )

Grüße Palatina


----------



## Quente (16. November 2007)

A dodevor sinn se doooo


----------



## Quente (7. Februar 2008)

Blick auf die Maxburg vom Weinspangenweg.


----------



## captainz3 (8. Februar 2008)

der nördliche Pechsteinkopf-See ist auch ganz schön...


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Blick auf die *Maxburg *vom Weinspangenweg.


Na da hast du aber einen ganz schön alten Namen ausgegraben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (23. März 2008)

Ostern 2008




wommer nunner guggt




wommer nuff guggt




wommer`s nett gepackt hott  




Sportlicher Gruß,
heut war ich zu Fuß.


----------



## Quente (24. März 2008)

Immer noch zu Fuß.
Wieder etwas mit Kreuz.
Ostermontag 2008.
Pfälzerwald.
Höhe 597m n.N.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. März 2008)

Wetterkreuz nahe der Teufelsfelsen?


----------



## Quente (25. März 2008)




----------



## Quente (27. April 2008)

Wie war, wie war


----------



## Bastiaan (27. April 2008)

mal 2 etwas ältere Bilder.

kurz unterhalb der Wolfsburg, Neustadt:





und der eckkopf at sunset :





grtz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (27. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Wie war, wie war



ist das von heute?  sieht ja richtig sommerlich aus  
wenn ich das sehe vermisse ich die palz noch mehr als sonst


----------



## Kelme (27. April 2008)

Ok, hatten wir schon mal, aber ich war das erste mal dieses Jahr oben (oder?).

Edit sagt: Genau. Mit dem Rad das erste mal. Vorher habe ich mich nicht getraut


----------



## Haardtattack (27. April 2008)

... und zum ersten Mal mit diesem Rad


----------



## Haardtattack (27. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Wie war, wie war



Liebe Kuh und liebe Ente,
wo sind die beiden Bilder entstanden???


----------



## Quente (27. April 2008)

Nr.1 Neustadt Kneippanlage. 13.04.08
Nr.2 Heute Dernbach Bergziegenrevier.


----------



## Haardtattack (27. April 2008)

Danke


----------



## Löwe (28. April 2008)

Jetzt stell ich auch mal ein paar schöne Fotos von mir rein...
Fotografiert am 24.12.07 vom Drachenfels aus.


----------



## strandi (28. April 2008)

Löwe schrieb:


> Jetzt stell ich auch mal ein paar schöne Fotos von mir rein...
> Fotografiert am 24.12.07 vom Drachenfels aus.



schääää


----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2008)

Ja - da war ich gestern auch...
...und hab den Drachen zum ersten Mal bezwungen


----------



## Löwe (28. April 2008)

Irgendwie wird mir das Bild das ich selber reingestellt habe nicht agezeigt...
Ihr könnts wohl, den Antworten nach sehen? Woran liegt denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2008)

Es wird als Miniaturansicht angezeigt, in groß geht's nur wenn du "Grafik einfügen"
wählst und dann die URL oder den Formus-Code (nicht thumbnail) rein kopierst.

...aber wenn es bei dir gar nicht angezeigt wird, dann


----------



## Löwe (30. April 2008)

Vom Rahnfelsen ins Tal richtung Bad Dürkheim im Vordergrund, ein wenig hinter den Ästen versteckt, lässt sich die Hardenburg erahnen.


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2008)

Kleine Abendrunde mit nur einem Buckel. Mollenkopf. Der ist aber mit 507 Meter über NN der höchste Punkt im Weidenthaler Gemeindewald und den Teilnehmern des Regenmarathons nicht unbekannt.





Die Steinskulpturen wurden im Rahmen eines Projektes der Grundschulen in der VG Lambrecht errichtet.





Die Überquerung ist eher von West nach Ost lohnend.


----------



## Vorderpälzer (3. Juli 2008)

Was es alles gibt!! 
Schöner Ausflug aus der Vorderpfalz an den Rand der Randzone. Blick vom Krappenfelsen Richtung Trifels


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Juli 2008)

Vorderpälzer schrieb:


> Was es alles gibt!!
> Schöner Ausflug aus der Vorderpfalz an den Rand der Randzone. Blick vom Krappenfelsen Richtung Trifels



da war ich auch erst vor ein paar Tagen,bist du auch weiter zum Sommerfelsen gefahren??


----------



## Vorderpälzer (7. Juli 2008)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> da war ich auch erst vor ein paar Tagen,bist du auch weiter zum Sommerfelsen gefahren??


Sommerfelsen? nö, direkt weiter blau/weiß nach Annweiler, lecker Pizza verdrücken.

Den Ausblick gibts bei der Auffahrt zum Hexenfelsen mit Blick Richtung Südost auf die Wachtenburg.


----------



## strandi (7. Juli 2008)

Vorderpälzer schrieb:


> Sommerfelsen? nö, direkt weiter blau/weiß nach Annweiler, lecker Pizza verdrücken.
> 
> Den Ausblick gibts bei der Auffahrt zum Hexenfelsen mit Blick Richtung Südost auf die Wachtenburg.



heimweh


----------



## Quente (7. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> heimweh


 
es kommt noch schlimmer   











schlimmer geht nimmer? denkste.


----------



## Tobsn (4. Januar 2009)

Die Pfalz ist halt doch nur Bairische Provinz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (4. Januar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die Pfalz ist halt doch nur Bairische Provinz.



Der Stein ist von 1841 - die Pfalz war bayrisch bis 1945!


ÜHÜ - der Klug*******r aus der Kernzone


----------



## Kelme (5. Januar 2009)

@Tobsn: Mal wieder in der Lindenberger-Kante unterwegs. Auch schön.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> @Tobsn: Mal wieder in der Lindenberger-Kante unterwegs. Auch schön.



Nachdem wir am Tag zuvor bei Dir vor verrammelten Läden standen, haben wir uns mit ein paar nettel Pädelchen trösten müssen.


----------



## dietrichw (14. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dem Geländer nach Orensfelsen. Wäre natürlich schlauer, wenn ich die Hügelkuppen im Hintergrund erkennen könnte, aber dafür bin ich zu selten da unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Kelme - mehr davon (und als Auffrischung zu den "Schönen Punkten"?)


Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl...  

Den Orensfelsen hatten wir zwar schon, aber erstens ist es ein ganz besonders schöner Punkt und außerdem hier jetzt die Variante mit Inversionswetterlage. Sind noch ein paar weitere/andere Bilder als im AWP-Fred. Der Rest ist im Album.



 

 

 

 



Kaum mehr als ein Pädelchen entfernt davon die Neuscharfeneck - auch die hatten wir wohl schonmal hier...



 

 

 

Schade, dass das stabile Hoch jetzt weg ist. Werde es bald vermissen...


----------



## UHU69 (14. Januar 2009)

*kuuuhl*


----------



## LDVelo (15. Januar 2009)

Sehr schöne Beiträge sind das hier. Der Thread tut mir gerade weh weil ich sofort alle Orte aufsuchen will die ihr hier beschreibt. Aber ich hab ja *noch* nicht mal ein Bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDVelo (18. Januar 2009)

Habe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz genau geschaut, aber ich glaube es waren noch keine Bilder von Punk 2 hier oder? Auch wenn es ziemlich spät kommt und Bilder vom Neukastell auch schon an anderer Stelle hier im Forum zu finden sind trage ich jetzt mal zwei Bilder nach. Bitteschön:












@Quente: Es wäre vieleicht gut wenn du in deinem ersten Post eine Liste einfügen würdest auf der alle schon aufgezählten Punkte aufgelistet sind. Dann müssen die Leute die einen Punkt hinzufügen wollen nicht alle Seiten durchkucken um zu überprüfen ob er schon mal vorkam.


----------



## Quente (18. Januar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> @Quente: Es wäre vieleicht gut wenn du in deinem ersten Post eine Liste einfügen würdest auf der alle schon aufgezählten Punkte aufgelistet sind. Dann müssen die Leute die einen Punkt hinzufügen wollen nicht alle Seiten durchkucken um zu überprüfen ob er schon mal vorkam.


 

Listen mag ich nicht und Schöne Punkte haben zu jeder Jahreszeit eine andere Schönheit- ist wie bei schönem Sex.
Schöne Punkte müssen auch keine Namen tragen es reicht wenn Sie schön sind.


----------



## LDVelo (18. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte das es sinnvoll wäre dafür zu sorgen das die Punkte nicht doppelt gepostet werden, war ja nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## UHU69 (18. Januar 2009)

Schön mal wieder von der Quente zu hören
Kann man mit "Oxycodon" besser radeln?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2009)

Hehe, fast genau die gleichen Bilder habe ich vor 2 Jahren auch geschossen...


----------



## Quente (18. Januar 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Schön mal wieder von der Quente zu hören
> Kann man mit "Oxycodon" besser radeln?


 

Man muß nicht immer besser können es reicht schon überhaupt zu können.


----------



## LDVelo (18. Januar 2009)

> Hehe, fast genau die gleichen Bilder habe ich vor 2 Jahren auch geschossen...


Sind halt typische Neukastell-Nebelstimmung-Bilder. Ist aber auch superschön bei einer solchen Wetterlage dort oben zu stehen.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (15. Februar 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage 
Wo findet man hier romantische Aussichten bzw Stellen (evtl bei Sonnenauf - oder untergängen)  im Bereich zwischen Weinbiet und Hardenburg (Neustadt an der Weinstraße bis Bad Dürkheim)?

G. (L.P)MTBer


----------



## Kelme (15. Februar 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage
> Wo findet man hier romantische Aussichten bzw Stellen (evtl bei Sonnenauf - oder untergängen)  im Bereich zwischen Weinbiet und Hardenburg (Neustadt an der Weinstraße bis Bad Dürkheim)?
> 
> G. (L.P)MTBer


Romantik wird von jedem anders empfunden. Also selbst gucken.
Bei Sonnenaufgang: Nach Osten schauen.
Bei Sonnenuntergang: Nach Westen gucken.
Lohnend könnten sein: Eckkopf - Weinbiet - Rahnfels - Wachtenburg.

Wie man sie findet? Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein.


----------



## Tobsn (15. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Bei Sonnenaufgang: Nach Osten schauen.
> Bei Sonnenuntergang: Nach Westen gucken.
> Lohnend könnten sein: Eckkopf - Weinbiet - Rahnfels - Wachtenburg...



Weinbiet  das find ich nicht romantisch.

Wie wärs mit dem Drachenfelsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgnostiC (15. Februar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Weinbiet  das find ich nicht romantisch.



Edith war da!


----------



## UHU69 (16. Februar 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage
> Wo findet man hier romantische Aussichten bzw Stellen (evtl bei Sonnenauf - oder untergängen)  im Bereich zwischen Weinbiet und Hardenburg (Neustadt an der Weinstraße bis Bad Dürkheim)?



Bergstein (Aussichtspunkt) und Wolfsburg (am schönsten bei Nebel im Tal) - sowohl morgens als auch abends


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Bergstein (Aussichtspunkt)



Welcher? WBiet oder Loog?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage
> Wo findet man hier romantische Aussichten bzw Stellen (evtl bei Sonnenauf - oder untergängen)  im Bereich zwischen Weinbiet und Hardenburg (Neustadt an der Weinstraße bis Bad Dürkheim)?


Hast du deiner Freundin/Frau (falls vorhanden) zum Valentinstag einen Gutschein für romantische Liebe im Freien geschenkt?


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (16. Februar 2009)

Nene..nix Freundin..bin am arbeiten *werkzeugkiste raushol*
Dacht an ne kleine gemütliche Tour mit romantischem Spicials 
Zu Zweit..versteht sich


----------



## Zelle (16. Februar 2009)

Generell muss man beim *Drachen*fels ja aufpassen, wegen des Heimvorteils der Drachen. Aber so kann es da aussehen:


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (16. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Generell muss man beim *Drachen*fels ja aufpassen, wegen des Heimvorteils der Drachen. Aber so kann es da aussehen:


 
Wonderful...


----------



## UHU69 (16. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Welcher? WBiet oder Loog?



beat


----------



## LDVelo (17. Februar 2009)

Auch ein schöner Punkt: Der Ausguck westlich über Annweiler. Weiß leider nicht ob der Fels dort einen Namen hat, befindet sich jedenfalls in der Nähe des Sendeturms






Sorry für das eher schlechte Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2009)

der Felsen nennt sich Sommerfelsen


----------



## LDVelo (17. Februar 2009)

Und wieder was gelernt


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2009)

hab das Wetter mal bissel schöner gemacht


----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> der Felsen nennt sich Sommerfelsen


@fibbs: Bist doch aus der Ecke... gibts bei Gräfenhausen nen Felsen, der auch Sommerfelsen heißt???
@LDVelo: Wenn du öfters in der Ecke Annweiler oder gar Hauenstein unterwegs bist, können wir gerne mal zusammen touren...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2009)

@ Opti: A propos zusammen touren... ich hab jetzt Semesterferien, also sollten wir mal unsere NS-Stahl-Party in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @fibbs: Bist doch aus der Ecke... gibts bei Gräfenhausen nen Felsen, der auch Sommerfelsen heißt???



ja gibt es. Der Felsen bei Annweiler nennt sich der "große" Sommerfelsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDVelo (18. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @fibbs: Bist doch aus der Ecke... gibts bei Gräfenhausen nen Felsen, der auch Sommerfelsen heißt???
> @LDVelo: Wenn du öfters in der Ecke Annweiler oder gar Hauenstein unterwegs bist, können wir gerne mal zusammen touren...




Danke für das Angebot, mit dem Bike war ich allerdings noch nie in Annweiler, das Foto entstand bei einer Wandertour vor zwei Jahren. Aber jetzt wo die Jungpfalzhütte so schön ist möchte ich dort auf jeden Fall mal wieder hin, am besten noch diesen Sommer. Hauenstein hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, übers Winterkirchl auf die "Häschdner Hitt" , Hühnerstein und dann mal weitersehen....


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> NS-Stahl-Party



Krupp-Stahl? Wie die Windhunde...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Krupp-Stahl?


Nö, Dieb-Stahl! 





...NS-Bikes sitzt in Polen  (Wobei das damals ja auch zum Groß-Deutschen Reich gehörte)


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (18. Februar 2009)

ist hier jmd ein kleiner historiker..oder interpretier ich das falsch´?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @fibbs: Bist doch aus der Ecke... gibts bei Gräfenhausen nen Felsen, der auch Sommerfelsen heißt???



ab der Jungpfalzhütte zum kleinen Sommerfelsen gibt es auch einen schönen Trail, den man aber kennen muß, weil Mann/Frau ihn sonst nicht findet. 

Grüße
stonelebs12


----------



## Optimizer (28. Februar 2009)

Mein neuester schöner Punkt:





Dank an Stonelebs für den schönen Trail!


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein neuester schöner Punkt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat was!


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. März 2009)

da war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. Ist echt ein schönes Tal


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2009)

Wenn schon gerade "Hunde und Wasser" bei den schönen Punkten angesagt sind, hier ein Bild von einem der schönsten Punkte der "Hundetour" für meinen Kumpel. Der kleine Tümpel im Hintergrund wird immer zu einer kleinen Abkühlung genutzt. Liegt an der MTB-Park-Strecke 4 auf der Zufahrt zum Loog- oder Atlasfelsen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. März 2009)

Aussicht "Hohe Tanne" in der Nähe vom Karlsplatz (Klingenmünster)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. März 2009)

> Optimizer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein neuester schöner Punkt:
> ...



Dieses Bild läßt mich einfach nicht mehr los, Opti es wird zeit für eine neue Kamera!

Nein keine Vid, sonder klick, klick..........

Wenn es nächste Woche trocken und sonnig sein sollte, bin ich dort auf jedenfall, mit meiner Kamera und werde versuchen " Mein neuester schönster Punkt" zu verbessern. 

Gruß
stonelebs

@Fibbs,
tolle aussicht, wo finde ich den Platz?  In meiner Karte nicht zu finden......


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. März 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @Fibbs,
> tolle aussicht, wo finde ich den Platz?  In meiner Karte nicht zu finden......



Hier: 




von der Silzer Linde runter nach Silz hab ich noch nen schönen High-Speed-Singletrail eingezeichnet


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. März 2009)

> Fibbs79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier:
> ...




@Fibbs,

Danke, 

den Highspeed-Trail glaube ich zu kennen. Bin den schon zweimal hoch gefahren. 

Und die Hohe Tanne sollte ich auch finden......

Gruß
stonelebs


----------



## Tobsn (7. März 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...von der Silzer Linde runter nach Silz hab ich noch nen schönen High-Speed-Singletrail eingezeichnet


War das nicht die Auffahrt bis der Silz-CTF?


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (7. März 2009)

Was wär,wenn man sich mal zum schöne-punkte-biken verabreden würde?


----------



## Kelme (7. März 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> Was wär,wenn man sich mal zum schöne-punkte-biken verabreden würde?


Es würde eine schöne Tour werden .
Wie immer taugt für sowas ein klein wenig Diktatur: Klare Ansage von Termin, Uhrzeit und Startpunkt und aus die Maus.

Kelme - zurück von einem schönen Punkt (der war aber schon).


----------



## eL (7. März 2009)

klingt erfolgversprechend
woher hast du das nur


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (7. März 2009)

Hmm...ich kann nicht vor dem 9 april...die schul nimmt ein schon ziemlich in Anspruch..
Ich werd auch am 8 april mein neues Bike bekommen..
Perfekt wär der 10-te..wär auch dann meine erste tour mitm neuen bike 
Wär wär denn noch alles dabei?


----------



## Kelme (7. März 2009)

Hopp jetzt! Da fehlt noch was. Bei so einer Wischi-waschi-Ansage kommt kein Mensch. Uhrzeit dazu gepackt und Treffpunkt. Es wird luxuriös, wenn du eine Idee entwickelst, welche Punkte den über ein ca. wie lange Strecke in X Stunden abgefahren werden. Das ist aber nur was für Leute, die entweder ihre Statistik pflegen, oder rechtzeitig wieder heim zur Mutti wollen.


Kelme - mach' hinne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## (L.P)MTBer (7. März 2009)

Da hatta aber schnell geantwortet 
Freitag iss n feiertag...würd sagen wir treffen uns 10.49 am neustädter Hauptbahnhof..
Ähm...hätt aber gern noch n paar Enduro-/Freeride-Trails zwsichendrin..
Bräuchten noch n guten Kenner dieser Gegend..da meine Trails wo anders liegen...
So Herr Kelme,war die Wischi Wischi-ANsage klar genug?


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (7. März 2009)

Hm..wenn du so leute, die ihre "Statistik" pflegen oder wieder rechtzeitig heim zur mutti wollen kritisierst..müsstest du ca.3/4 diese Forum dazu verurteilen ..nicht jeder weiß,wies grad um Beruf un blu steht..vor allem bei so ner zeitspanne nicht...Vllt gibts Familie oder ähnliches...


----------



## Kelme (7. März 2009)

Sach' doch gleich, dass du die Tour gerne von jemand anderen geplant haben möchtest .
Also Treffpunkt am 09. April 2009 um 11:00 Uhr (10:49 Uhr - paaah, nur weil da dein Zug ankommt ) in NW am HBF. Keiner hat 'ne Ahnung wo's hingehen soll, aber das wird sich finden.
Der Sandmann wird jetzt den Thread studieren und ein paar "Schöne Punkte" identifizieren, die mitgenommen werden sollen. So fängt ein klein wenig Tourplanung an. Wenn sich das entwickelt, könnte fast was draus werden. Es bleibt ein Monat Zeit.


----------



## Kelme (7. März 2009)

(L.P)MTBer schrieb:


> Hm..wenn du so leute, die ihre "Statistik" pflegen oder wieder rechtzeitig heim zur mutti wollen kritisierst..müsstest du ca.3/4 diese Forum dazu verurteilen ..nicht jeder weiß,wies grad um Beruf un blu steht..vor allem bei so ner zeitspanne nicht...Vllt gibts Familie oder ähnliches...


Basse mol uff!

Du bist noch nie von mir kritisiert worden, oder? Das liest gaaanz anders 
Es bleibt ein Monat Zeit. Da kann jeder ein klein wenig planen und sich mal einen Tag freischaufeln. Wenn man hier im Forum mitliest, gelingt das einer Menge Leute an zwei Tagen die Woche (Samstag/Sonntag).
Ja, Familie habe ich auch 
"..., wies grad um Beruf und blu steht" kapier ich nicht (also Beruf schon), aber das kann am Alter liegen.
Ich bin himmelweit davon entfernt irgendjemanden für irgendwas zu verurteilen.
In Statistik war ich immer schlecht und habe es aufgegeben.


Kelme - weitermachen.


----------



## (L.P)MTBer (7. März 2009)

Hm..andere waren auch der meinung.. hättest es eben fürs Sandmännchen anders formulieren sollen 
...naja..schwamm drüber...
Öhm..Können ja vom Weinbiet übern Drachenfels trailen und eben noch n paar schöne punkte, die es dazwischen bestimmt geben wird...

allerseits noch n schönen abend..
G.(L.P)MTBer


----------



## Levty (7. März 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> B
> [*]Ich bin himmelweit davon entfernt irgendjemanden für irgendwas zu verurteilen.


Belüg dich doch nicht selbst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. März 2009)

Bevor es zu textlastig wird, dann lieber doch noch ein Bild von einem schönen Punkt.





Kalmit, aber das wisst ihr ja schon.


----------



## Bogie (8. März 2009)

Immer wieder schön...
Gestern mit viel Schnee

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/298759


----------



## Lynus (8. März 2009)

Lauter schöne Punkte (im Gesicht):  







@pfalz: Sorry, konnte nicht anders


----------



## pfalz (9. März 2009)




----------



## Levty (9. März 2009)

Wieder mal eine gescheite Helm/Brille Kombi


----------



## Optimizer (19. März 2009)

Schöne Treppe...


----------



## Tobsn (19. März 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schöne Treppe...


Ich weiß wo die ist. 


Gegen 5 Euro in Briefmarken gibt es den Track


----------



## DonCamilllo (22. März 2009)

Servus miteinand 
Toller Thread mit den Schönen Punkten in der Pfalz. 
Dickes Lob an alle begeisterten Biker die ihre Freude mit anderen teilen wollen! 

Von mir gibt es eine Alternative Abfahrt vom 
Hahnenschrittparkplatz - AmWindloch - Kaltenbrunner Hütte - Königsmühle - Neustadt HBF. 

Am Wochenende ist in der Gegend immer die Hölle los aber wir hatten tierisch viel Spass in der Abfahrt, ganz ohne Wanderer. Der Trail müsste sowieso mal wieder geputzt werden.
Somit wäre ja beiden Parteien geholfen.  

Hier noch ein Sahnebonbon. Eine Übersicht der Wegpunkte wie Orte, Hütten, Berge, Burgen und sonstigen wichtigen Punkte der Pfalz.
Damit sich keiner in der wunderschönen Pfalz verläuft, ähhh verfährt. 

Gruss


----------



## Tobsn (22. März 2009)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> ...Hier noch ein Sahnebonbon. Eine Übersicht der Wegpunkte wie Orte, Hütten, Berge, Burgen und sonstigen wichtigen Punkte der Pfalz.
> Damit sich keiner in der wunderschönen Pfalz verläuft, ähhh verfährt. ...



Echt ein tolles Sahnebonbon


----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2009)

Wie geil is das denn ...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (22. März 2009)

2729 Wegpunkte in der Pfalz.
Halt nur für GPS und PC-Karten-User von Nutzen.


----------



## DonCamilllo (22. März 2009)

Ja stimmt, ist nur für GPS und PC Karten von nutzen.
Sollte ich dazu schreiben 
Leider hab ich nicht rausgefunden wie man die Schrift der Punkte verkleinern kann. Tipp ?


----------



## Tobsn (22. März 2009)

Wir waren dieses WE Teufeltische in XXL ankucken 





Danke an den Samstag Guide Otimizer und die Sonntag Guidinne Zena. 

Zena und ich haben übrigens den 136 Kehren Trail der Pfalz gefunden.


----------



## Houschter (22. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Zena und ich haben übrigens den 136 Kehren Trail der Pfalz gefunden.



Ihr macht ja Sachen, 136 Kehren in der Pfalz!Hat euch das Lemberger Theater nicht bekommen oder wieviel Wein gabs am Vorabend

Na da kam dann aber Freude auf...


----------



## Flugrost (23. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Zena und ich haben übrigens den 136 Kehren Trail der Pfalz gefunden.



Da bin ich mal schwer schwer gepannt drauf - hechel ...


----------



## eL (23. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> 2729 Wegpunkte in der Pfalz.
> Halt nur für GPS und PC-Karten-User von Nutzen.



kann ich das auch haben!
also mit runterladen das schafft meine kiste nicht
wieviel in briefmarken bekommst dann dafür?


----------



## Optimizer (23. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Zena und ich haben übrigens den 136 Kehren Trail der Pfalz gefunden.


ich tippe mal auf den Trail, der neben der Hütte runter geht????


----------



## Tobsn (23. März 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ich tippe mal auf den Trail, der neben der Hütte runter geht????


Ja, da war ne Hütte. 
Trail No. 6.
Danke an den Kollegen, der am Sonntag vor uns die Kehren runter ist.
Hast ne gut Linie gefahren 
Konnte man blind hinterher fahren.


----------



## Houschter (23. März 2009)

Gibt's davon auch nen Track oder ist das die neue "Geheimabfahrt"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ich tippe mal auf den Trail, der neben der Hütte runter geht????



welche Hütte??? 
würde mich auch mal interessieren ...


----------



## Optimizer (23. März 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> welche Hütte???
> würde mich auch mal interessieren ...


direkt links näwwer de digg ääch runner...
geherrt glaaw isch zu demm Zwicketrittschwääg dezu...


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> direkt links näwwer de digg ääch runner...
> geherrt glaaw isch zu demm Zwicketrittschwääg dezu...



der hat aber nur 125 Kehren


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. März 2009)

> Fibbs79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > der hat aber nur 125 Kehren



Und ich meine, der hat weniger als 50 Kehren.  

Schöner Trail, muß man schon sagen, aber nur wenn er frei ist. 

Gruß
stonelebs12


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Und ich meine, der hat weniger als 50 Kehren.
> 
> Schöner Trail, muß man schon sagen, aber nur wenn er frei ist.
> 
> ...



.... und das ist Sonntag´s selten der Fall


----------



## Tobsn (23. März 2009)

Abfahrt-No.6

Für Kehrenliebhaber. 

Sind natürlich keine 136 Kehren am Stück. 
Kommt aber von der Kehrendichte je Höhenmeter an die Idro-Trail ran 
Und wer alle Kehren auf dem 6'er packt hat auch am Idrosee kein Problem.
Man muss halt die Runde ein paar Mal fahren um auf die 136 zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (23. März 2009)

aha
sozusagen kehrwoche

da isser wieder der schwabe im Tobsen


----------



## Tobsn (23. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> ..sozusagen kehrwoche...


So ist es.


----------



## eL (23. März 2009)

ui
ich lasses einfach gut sein.

was krichste jetz für die txt datei mit den janzen poi´s die ich ums verrecken nicht down gesaugt bekomme?

darfste mir auch heimlich ins postfach legen


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Abfahrt-No.6
> 
> Für Kehrenliebhaber.
> 
> ...



Kannst mir einen Tip geben wie ich diese Abfahrt von Rinnthal aus am besten finde???

Bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Tobsn (24. März 2009)

Du kannst die Datei mit Google Earth öffnen.
Die 6 ist ne Rundtour. Einfach immer der 6 Folgen, dann kommst Du auch zur Abfahrt.


----------



## Houschter (24. März 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Kannst mir einen Tip geben wie ich diese Abfahrt von Rinnthal aus am besten finde???
> 
> Bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus



Ist gar nicht so weit weg von Rinnthal, wäre eine Option für die nächste Tour am Trifels


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. März 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht so weit weg von Rinnthal, wäre eine Option für die nächste Tour am Trifels



Das stimmt, da könnte man mal das Hinterland erkunden


----------



## Houschter (24. März 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Das stimmt, da könnte man mal das Hinterland erkunden



Na simmer uns wieder einig! Nur wer sagt's dem Wetter? 
Diese Woche geht ja wieder gar nicht!:kotz:


----------



## Houschter (3. April 2009)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> Von mir gibt es eine Alternative Abfahrt vom
> Hahnenschrittparkplatz - AmWindloch - Kaltenbrunner Hütte - Königsmühle - Neustadt HBF.
> 
> Gruss



Hab ich heut mal getestet!

Resümee: 

Leider war die Forstwirtschaft nicht ganz untätig aber man gewöhnt sich an die Harvesterspur, die alle 50m kreuzt!

Die Anlieger in den Kehren sind auch fein, den spassigen Jump am Ende hab ich mal lieber ausgelassen

Schöner Trail


----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. April 2009)

> Houschter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab ich heut mal getestet!
> ...



Und  

Wir wollen Bilder sehen, Wir wollen Bilder sehen, Wir wollen Bilder sehen, 

Mann beachte den Themen-Thread: 

Schöne Punkte = Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vorderpälzer (5. April 2009)

So aber jetzt mal wieder ein schöner Punkt . Nicht in den Bergen aber trotzdem schön. Mandelblütenfest im Gimmeldingen


----------



## LDVelo (7. April 2009)

Vorderpälzer schrieb:


> So aber jetzt mal wieder ein schöner Punkt . Nicht in den Bergen aber trotzdem schön. Mandelblütenfest im *Gimmeldingen*



Sooo, wer will als Erster fragen?


----------



## iTom (7. April 2009)

Vorderpälzer schrieb:


> So aber jetzt mal wieder ein schöner Punkt . Nicht in den Bergen aber trotzdem schön. Mandelblütenfest im Gimmeldingen



Das ist meins


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Weiss jemand wo das ist:






Bei blöden Sprüchen wegen meinen Hosen gibbet was aufs Maul.


----------



## eL (21. April 2009)

ne nr zu klein?
das iss aber kein baggy style!


----------



## Levty (21. April 2009)

Die Hose hat er doch einem 20kg leichterem RRler gestohlen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. April 2009)

Wer redet hier über Hosen, schaut euch mal die Strümpfe an


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Ihr sollt raten wo das ist ihr Pfeifen.


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2009)

Oder die komischen Zuckungen an den Händen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. April 2009)

@Bumble:
auf Anhieb keine Ahnung - raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Oder die komischen Zuckungen an den Händen...



Ich wollt noch flott die Pommesgabel machen aber die Cam war schneller


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Bumble:
> auf Anhieb keine Ahnung - raus mit der Sprache!



Ich weiss es auch nicht mehr. 

Dann machen wir ein Gewinnspiel draus: Wers errät gewinnt irgendwas, was überleg ich mir noch.


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich wollt noch flott die Pommesgabel machen aber die Cam war schneller



Im ersten Augenblick dachte ich: Was'ne Überraschung! Lackierte Fingernägel in Rot


----------



## han (21. April 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Im ersten Augenblick dachte ich: Was'ne Überraschung! Lackierte Fingernägel in Rot



der rot/schwarz gestreifte Typ rechts neben uns, ist das nicht der Typ, dem man im Comic immer finden muss?

War nicht leicht ihn auf dem Bild zu finden mit den grünen Felgen, hat wohl versucht sich tarnen


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

han schrieb:


> der rot/schwarz gestreifte Typ rechts neben uns, ist das nicht der Typ, dem man im Comic immer finden muss?




Was für ne Art Comics sind denn das ???  Ne lass ich mags garnet wissen. 

Hab übrigens noch so ne olle Rockriderhose in L abzugeben. Bin dann doch auf XL gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (21. April 2009)

Ist das in der Nähe vom Weinbiet ? 
Ein paar hundert Meter bevor´s auf das letzte Stück Asphalt geht ?


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Ist das in der Nähe vom Weinbiet ?
> Ein paar hundert Meter bevor´s auf das letzte Stück Asphalt geht ?



Nicht schlecht aber bissl ungenau.


----------



## Lynus (21. April 2009)

*aaargh* Gib mir ´ne Karte, dann zeig ich dir genau, wo.
Mir fällt´s nicht ein. Dachte erst, steinerner Hirsch, aber der ist wohl woanders.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. April 2009)

Dann weiß ich's - hab zwar den Namen des Steins vergessen, aber wenn man den Armbanduhrenweg hoch fährt,
geht's rechts ab und zu diesem Platz. Der kurze Weg endet dort...


----------



## Lynus (21. April 2009)

Ich hab´s: "Historischer Loog-Grenzstein"

Siehe auch hier unter 9.
http://www.neustadt.eu/media/custom/1441_3693_1.PDF


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich's - hab zwar den Namen des Steins vergessen, aber wenn man den Armbanduhrenweg hoch fährt,
> geht's rechts ab und zu diesem Platz. Der kurze Weg endet dort...



  Volltreffer

Ob das Ding Historischer Loog-Grenzstein heisst weiss ich aber nicht, müsste ich nochmal vorbei und nachschaun.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Volltreffer
> 
> Ob das Ding Historischer Loog-Grenzstein heisst weiss ich aber nicht, müsste ich nochmal vorbei und nachschaun.



Du könntest schon wieder da sein


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Du könntest schon wieder da sein



Ich bike erst morgen wieder, hatte gestern zuviele Long Island Iced Tea.


----------



## Lynus (21. April 2009)

Und was hab ich jetzt gewonnen? 
Eine Tour mit Bumble, Mari & co ? *lach*


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Zimbo war schneller und außerdem muss noch geklärt werden ob das Steinchen echt so heisst.

Wenns stimmt darfst du dir den Preis mit Zimbo teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. April 2009)

Eigentlich hat er's ja vor mir gewusst, ich hab's nur genauer beschrieben...
"Dibbelschiss"


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2009)

han schrieb:


> der rot/schwarz gestreifte typ rechts neben uns, ist das nicht der typ, dem man im comic immer finden muss?
> 
> War nicht leicht ihn auf dem bild zu finden mit den grünen felgen, hat wohl versucht sich tarnen


Waldooo!! Wo bist du??!!


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Waldooo!! Wo bist du??!!



Jetzt hab sogar ich das kapiert


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2009)

Naja... das war ja nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll den zu finden...


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Der Automechaniker iss geil, der reisst die komplette Karre auseinander.


----------



## face-to-ground (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Naja... das war ja nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll den zu finden...



klar..so viel erfahrung, wie du damit hast... hast du net erst letztens dir die limited-edition zum geburtstag gewünscht?


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2009)

Ja besser als Killerspiele, oder?


----------



## pfalz (21. April 2009)

> Und was hab ich jetzt gewonnen?
> Eine Tour mit Bumble, Mari & co ? *lach*



Einmal Muddy Mary wechseln beim Andi..


----------



## LDVelo (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Naja... das war ja nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll den zu finden...



Da schreit jemand nach Anspruch. Ok, bitteschön! Versuch mal den Kerl jetzt zu finden. Vieleicht wird das Suchbild ja jetzt deinen hohen Ansprüchen gerecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2009)

...mal zum bilder thema zurück ...  leztes jahr : felswanderweg ....schön wars !!!


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2009)

..und gleich noch ´n paar ....


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2009)

Ein schöner Punkt und heiß begehrt an solchen Tagen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ein schöner Punkt und heiß begehrt an solchen Tagen.



liegt 500m vor meiner Haustüre 
das nächste mal einfach bei mir vorbeikommen


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juni 2009)

wenn ihr mal wieder in der Gegend seid, diesen Northshore-Trail ausprobieren:


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2009)

Ja, den kenn ich.
Wirklich schön zu fahren. Auch für CC-Schwuchteln wie mich. 

Die Tour vom Freitag findest Du bei mir im Album.
Da hab ich den Abschnitt aber rausgeschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (15. Juni 2009)

was muss ich dir eigentlich antun das du mich da auch mal mitschleifst????

Racing Ralph montieren? 
In kurzen Rattstrumpfhosen antreten?
Das Starrgabel bike auspacken?

immer nur haardtrand iss soo faaad


----------



## Deleted 38566 (15. Juni 2009)

> Fibbs79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn ihr mal wieder in der Gegend seid, diesen Northshore-Trail ausprobieren:




Na, na, na,

Du hast doch tatsächlich jetzt diesen Trail veröffentlicht.............. 

Nun bewahre uns vor denen, die noch kommen werden.


----------



## fyre (15. Juni 2009)

und du quotest das bild auch noch fleißig ^^


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2009)

Die Strecke ist ja mehr als offensichtlich. 
Als wir vorbei kamen, wurde die gerade von mehreren Touristen inspiziert.
Wer von Euch kam uns Freitag auf dem Cramer Pfad in Vollmontur entgegen? 

@El: Jeder Zeit gerne


----------



## Romarius (15. Juni 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Na, na, na,
> 
> Du hast doch tatsächlich jetzt diesen Trail veröffentlicht..............
> 
> Nun bewahre uns vor denen, die noch kommen werden.



ich habe extra 3 kg zugenommen und möglichst tiefe furchen zu hinterlassen!
mehr kann ich leider nicht tun.


----------



## LDVelo (15. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist ja mehr als offensichtlich.
> Als wir vorbei kamen, wurde die gerade von mehreren Touristen inspiziert.
> Wer von Euch kam uns Freitag auf dem Cramer Pfad in Vollmontur entgegen?
> 
> @El: Jeder Zeit gerne



Bin da jetzt schon mehrmals an den ersten Hügeln vorbeigefahren, auf diesem normalen Wanderpfad der etwas weiter unten immer so schlimm von den Pferdern umgepflügt ist. Habe mich bisher nicht sonderlich für diesen Northshore-Trail interessiert da ich mit solchen Dingen eigentlich nix am Hut habe. Aber ihr macht mich jetzt echt neugierig. Wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin sollte ich vieleicht doch mal "reingucken".

@ stonelebs: Immerhin hat er keine gpx Datei gepostet, d.h. alle die mit nem GPS am Vorbau rumfahren finden den Trail sowieso schon mal nicht weil die alle zu dumm sind ne Karte zu lesen. Ich kann diese GPS-Typen einfach nicht leiden


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juni 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> @ stonelebs: Immerhin hat er keine gpx Datei gepostet, d.h. alle die mit nem GPS am Vorbau rumfahren finden den Trail sowieso schon mal nicht weil die alle zu dumm sind ne Karte zu lesen. Ich kann diese GPS-Typen einfach nicht leiden



die gpx datei kann ich gerne nachreichen 
So sonderlich ist der Trail jetzt auch wieder nicht ....

.... shit bin ja auch so ein GPS-Typ


----------



## Hamecker (16. Juni 2009)

Ich bin das Teil auch schon mal runter gefahren. Für ein CC Fahrer wie mich ist die Abfahrt ja noch ein Spaßfaktor aber für die Hardcore Fraktion ist es doch eher ein nettes Goody.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (16. Juni 2009)

Nur mal so ne Frage am Rande: 

Was ist ein Northshore-Trail???


----------



## Tobsn (16. Juni 2009)

Ne Holzbrücke.
Nur nicht zwangsläufig über ein Gewässer. 
Meist von schlechten Zimmerleuten, etwas schief geraten.
Eigentlich easy zu fahren, wenns nur nicht so hoch wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (16. Juni 2009)

Northshore heißen die Dinger, weil die Kanadier an der Nordküste, wegen Mangel an fahrbaren Wegen,
Holzrampen über liegende Bäume etc. gebaut haben.
Als der Spaß dann auf Video zu sehen war, haben alle angefangen auch sowas zu bauen.
Und sie wurden immer schmaler (Skinny) und höher...
Aber in den meisten Bikeparks sind die Teile entweder relativ breit, oder es gibt nen Chickenway.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (16. Juni 2009)

Aso jetzt ist alles klar. Da kenn ich auch einen Pfad wo es über ein paar kleine Brücken geht. Sehr schön nur am Anfang sehr verblockt und ziemlich eng. Ich glaube durchfahren ist da fast unmöglich, aber man weiß ja nie.....


----------



## Deleted 38566 (16. Juni 2009)

> Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aso jetzt ist alles klar. Da kenn ich auch einen Pfad wo es über ein paar kleine Brücken geht. Sehr schön nur am Anfang sehr verblockt und ziemlich eng. Ich glaube durchfahren ist da fast unmöglich, aber man weiß ja nie.....



Wie Wo Was und wann könne mer den fahre..... 

@3kgFurchenzieher, 

viel Spaß auf dem Trail, ähem Northshore 

@fyre,

soll ich nochmal quoten  habe damit keine Probleme... 

Gruß und schönen Abend, ich gehe jetzt ne runde Fahren.


----------



## fyre (16. Juni 2009)

wenns dir spaß macht, ich hinder dich nicht 
fand es halt nur lustig, "jammerst" rum weil nun jeder den spot kennt und quotest ihn gleich nochmal fleißig 
ist eh nicht meine Region wo ich fahre


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (16. Juni 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Wie Wo Was und wann könne mer den fahre.....



Auf diese Frage hab ich nur gewartet

Also der Trail befindet sich in der Eiderbach falls das jemanden was sagt. (Grob gesagt im Tal zwischen Forsthaus Annweiler und Hofstätten)

Hab vor Ende Juli mal ne Tour anzubieten wo dieser Trail auch vorkommen wird. 

Hab nächste Woche frei, da kann ich ihn gern mal zeigen. Also wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich gerne melden, dann bastel ich ne kleine Tour zusammen


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> wenn ihr mal wieder in der Gegend seid, diesen Northshore-Trail ausprobieren:


Gibts da seit letztem Jahr was neues? Also mehr als nur der eine Drop oben und der am Rand der "Rinne"?

Und ja, der Trail ist bekannt! Die "Ü60 Non-Biker-Locals" aus Eschbach finden das wohl auch ok, weil die Jugend da was zum spielen hat und in den Natur ist. Klingt komisch, ist aber echt so! Wurde ja (zumindest als ich das letzte Mal dort war) immer nur von Kiddies dran gebaut.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gibts da seit letztem Jahr was neues? Also mehr als nur der eine Drop oben und der am Rand der "Rinne"?
> 
> Und ja, der Trail ist bekannt! Die "Ü60 Non-Biker-Locals" aus Eschbach finden das wohl auch ok, weil die Jugend da was zum spielen hat und in den Natur ist. Klingt komisch, ist aber echt so! Wurde ja (zumindest als ich das letzte Mal dort war) immer nur von Kiddies dran gebaut.



ich würde mal sagen da hat sich einiges getan, einfach mal anschauen 

war heute morgen in der Dahner Gegend unterwegs:






[Hochsteinmassiv] wer findet den Kletterer ??





[Lämmerfelsen]


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2009)

Definitiv einer meiner neuen Lieblingspunkte.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2009)

Kleines Rätzel.
Wo hängt das Schild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kleines Rätzel.
> Wo hängt das Schild?



das war einfach....am BAUM....ne Kiefer, oder  (die Blätter könnten ne Buche sein, der Stamm aber nicht)


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> das war einfach....am BAUM....ne Kiefer, oder  (die Blätter könnten ne Buche sein, der Stamm aber nicht)



im Wald wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit ...

Unterhalb von der Münz ????


----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> im Wald wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit ...
> 
> Unterhalb von der Münz ????



Stimmt, waöre aber sehr unpräzise


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...Unterhalb von der Münz ????


Nein. 
Aber nicht weit weg.


----------



## LDVelo (6. Juli 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Definitiv einer meiner neuen Lieblingspunkte.



Dort war ich letztens auch erst, ist wirklich ein schönes Fleckchen. So eine beeindruckende Atmosphäre wie du sie erlebt hast durfte ich aber nicht genießen, solche Momente verpassen Schönwetter-Fahrer wie ich wahrscheinlich immer


----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. Juli 2009)

> Tobsn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kleines Rätzel.
> > Wo hängt das Schild?



Könnte in der Nähe vom Martinsturm sein? Breiter Forstweg in richtung Burg Landeck?

Ansonsten, auflösen oder her mit dem Track


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Könnte in der Nähe vom Martinsturm sein? Breiter Forstweg in richtung Burg Landeck?
> 
> Ansonsten, auflösen oder her mit dem Track



Nein.
Nein.

Track ist da.
Mal sehn ob Du das Schild findest, bist da wahrscheinlich schon hundert mal vorbei.
Bist halt zu schnell


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2009)

Rimbachtal/Wernersberg?


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2009)

Ne, Schild liegt auf dem Track.
Abfahren und Augen auf.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ne, Schild liegt auf dem Track.
> Abfahren und Augen auf.



unterhalb von der Anebos steht auch noch ne Bank, wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit.
Track ging ja wieder fast an meiner Haustüre vorbei


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr doch keine Tracks nach ...


----------



## Houschter (6. Juli 2009)

Am Aufstieg zum Föhrlenberg mit Münz im Rücken gibts ne Bank mit Blick zum Trifels. Aber das Schild hab ich noch nicht gesehen. 



Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich fahr doch keine Tracks nach ...



Du darfst dann vor fahren und die Bestellung aufgeben!


----------



## Tobsn (7. Juli 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Track ging ja wieder fast an meiner Haustüre vorbei


Dann bau das nächste Mal einen Versorgungsstand auf. 
Haben diesmal sogar den Dorf-Treppen-Trail mitgenommen und waren Kneipen.
@Lomo: Hab Dich mit Fibbs79 verwechselt. 



Houschter schrieb:


> Am Aufstieg zum Föhrlenberg mit Münz im Rücken gibts ne Bank mit Blick zum Trifels.


Richtig.


----------



## lomo (7. Juli 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @Lomo: Hab Dich mit Fibbs79 verwechselt.



Ah ja, dann erklärt sich das mit der Fehllokalisation (oder wie auch immer man das nennen soll)


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. Juli 2009)

> Am Aufstieg zum Föhrlenberg mit Münz im Rücken gibts ne Bank mit Blick zum Trifels. Aber das Schild hab ich noch nicht gesehen.



Also,
ich steh absolut aufm Schlauch, keine Ahnung 




> Du darfst dann vor fahren und die Bestellung aufgeben!



Dann gebe ich meine Bestellung schon mal auf, ein helles Hefeweizen, schön gekühlt und mit einer anständigen Schaumkrone, so wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juli 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Dann gebe ich meine Bestellung schon mal auf, ein helles Hefeweizen, schön gekühlt und mit einer anständigen Schaumkrone, so wie es sich gehört.



Mit oder ohne Zitrone drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. Juli 2009)

Hefeweizen mit Zitrone. Die Barbaren sind unter uns.


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Zitrone drin?



in ein *Hefe*weizen gehört keine Zitrone!!!!


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juli 2009)

Ich frage höflich. Manche stehen drauf.
Was wollt ihr?


----------



## Houschter (7. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr?


Rieslingschorle halb/halb mit drei Eiswürfel und ner Scheibe Zitrone bitte! Im Volksmund auch "Mexico" genannt.


----------



## rohstrugel (7. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich frage höflich. Manche stehen drauf.
> Was wollt ihr?


Kristall mit Zitrone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





l


----------



## UHU69 (7. Juli 2009)

Erst ein Zitroneneis und dann ein Hefeweizen (aus einem eisgekühlten Tonkrug)!


----------



## lomo (7. Juli 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Rieslingschorle halb/halb mit drei Eiswürfel und ner Scheibe Zitrone bitte! Im Volksmund auch "Mexico" genannt.



Rieslingschorle, awwer 'n rischdische, also net halb/halb!


----------



## Houschter (7. Juli 2009)

Nachdem hier schon fleißig bestellt wird wär's mal an der Zeit, den Tourtermin festzulegen!


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juli 2009)

Langsam fällts schwer, die ganzen Bestellungen auf ein Tablett zu bekommen - notfalls muss Nancy mitschleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (8. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Langsam fällts schwer, die ganzen Bestellungen auf ein Tablett zu bekommen - notfalls muss Nancy mitschleppen.


Who the f*** is Nancy?


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juli 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Who the f*** is Nancy?





			
				Franz/K3 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann immer noch nicht richtig glauben, dass das schÃ¶nste LÃ¤cheln im PfÃ¤lzer Wald den Namen Nancy tragen soll.
> Auf zur Mission â NANCY!



Namen sind Schall und Rauch - es ist wies ist - Legenden braucht das Land.


----------



## eL (8. Juli 2009)

oh mein gott er weis nich wer Nancy iss


----------



## Houschter (8. Juli 2009)

Auf der Seite der Pfalz heißt Nancy Mandy!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (9. Juli 2009)

@Flugrost,

Hefeweizen mit Zitrone geht mal nun gar nicht 

Also da ja alle Wünsche/Bestellungen eingegangen sind, könntet ihr einen Termin festlegen!
Ich stell mich dann brav in die letzte Reihe


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juli 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @Flugrost,
> 
> Hefeweizen mit Zitrone geht mal nun gar nicht ähem - war eine FRAGE!
> 
> ...



tragen helfen!
Nix letzte Reihe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (16. Juli 2009)

Meiner schöner Punkt, wenn ich wie diese Woche Rufbereitschaft hab und nicht weit weg kann:
Ist auf der Nordseite vom F-Way, von meinem Fenster aus direkt einsehbar...


----------



## Romarius (16. Juli 2009)

bitte nochmal die ersten 2 sequenzen in nahaufnahme


----------



## Optimizer (16. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> bitte nochmal die ersten 2 sequenzen in nahaufnahme


hast du was an meinen Waden auszusetzen....
oder versteh ich was falsch


----------



## Franz/K3 (16. Juli 2009)

Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## iTom (16. Juli 2009)

Feines Video


----------



## LDVelo (16. Juli 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> hast du was an meinen Waden auszusetzen....
> oder versteh ich was falsch



Vermutet er vieleicht rasierte Beine und will jetzt den Startschuss zur "Wir-machen-uns-alle-über-den-schwulen-Opti-lustig-Parade" geben?

Wenn ja,bitte bleiben lassen. Spam gibts hier schon genug, unterhaltet euch lieber über das Video.

@ Opti: Was das biken angeht beneide ich dich immer mehr um deinen Wohnort. Hab mir vorgenommen den F-Way auch mal zu erkunden, aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht am Stück und wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr dieses Jahr. Dürfte ich mich bei Gelegenheit an dich wenden wenn ich nen Guide suche?  Würde dann in der allseits beliebten Pälzer Währung bezahlen. Die immer 0,5l Weise gerechnet wird


----------



## Romarius (16. Juli 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Vermutet er vieleicht rasierte Beine und will jetzt den Startschuss zur "Wir-machen-uns-alle-über-den-schwulen-Opti-lustig-Parade" geben?


pft. wer interessiert sich schon für (rasierte) waden...

ich fand das hinterteil so pornös, dass ich gerne mehr davon sehen würde


----------



## iTom (16. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> pft. wer interessiert sich schon für (rasierte) waden...
> 
> ich fand das hinterteil so pornös, dass ich gerne mehr davon sehen würde



tralaladingdong


----------



## iTom (16. Juli 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Vermutet er vieleicht rasierte Beine und will jetzt den Startschuss zur "Wir-machen-uns-alle-über-den-schwulen-Opti-lustig-Parade" geben?
> 
> Wenn ja,bitte bleiben lassen. Spam gibts hier schon genug, unterhaltet euch lieber über das Video.
> 
> @ Opti: Was das biken angeht beneide ich dich immer mehr um deinen Wohnort. Hab mir vorgenommen den F-Way auch mal zu erkunden, aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht am Stück ...



Das ist doch gerade das Tolle, an einem Stück. Das schafft man locker. Wenn man gut zu Fuß ist, auch damit an nem Tag.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juli 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Hab mir vorgenommen den F-Way auch mal zu erkunden, aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht am Stück und wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr dieses Jahr.


Wenn du dich doch noch entschließen kannst, dieses Jahr hin zu fahren und Ende August/Anfang September mal einen Tag unter der Woche Zeit hast...  Ich wollte eh zusammen mit Opti fahren, da unsere beiden Stahlferklel mal zusammen spielen wollen und in den Semesterferien hab ich das auch wieder zuhause 




iTom schrieb:


> Das ist doch gerade das Tolle, an einem Stück. Das schafft man locker.


Naja, je nach Kondition und Fahrtempo kann man danach schon etwas fertig sein...! Ich hab mich bisher dort jedes Mal kaputt gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. Juli 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Meiner schöner Punkt, wenn ich wie diese Woche Rufbereitschaft hab und nicht weit weg kann:
> Ist auf der Nordseite vom F-Way, von meinem Fenster aus direkt einsehbar...




Für was selbstgebasteltes iss das mal richtig gut geworden, Respekt.

Ne gelungene Alternative zu den sonstigen: Ich-hänge-mein-Rad-an-alles-was-mir-im-Weg-rumsteht-dran-Bildern


----------



## Houschter (16. Juli 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hab mich bisher dort jedes Mal kaputt gefahren



Iss ja auch ne feine Übung! Einmal UZS mit kleinen Extras haben beim letzten Ritt ihre Wirkung auch nicht verfehlt!  Aber schää war's allemal...

Wieder mal ein sehr feines Filmchen!


----------



## Flugrost (17. Juli 2009)

Opti! Toll gemacht. Mehr davon - ... Deinen legendären Rucksack hapich net gesehen - wohl übersehen. Lade doch mal mehrere Rider zu ner expliziten spotausbaldowerten Filmtour ein. (Der Cut - Aufwand steigt dann exponential, isses viell. dann auch wert.)

VG/A


----------



## LDVelo (17. Juli 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, je nach Kondition und Fahrtempo kann man danach schon etwas fertig sein...! Ich hab mich bisher dort jedes Mal kaputt gefahren



Und genau dem wollte ich vorbeugen und deshalb nur die halbe Runde fahren.Ich habe ja vor einiger Zeit erlebt wies ausgeht wenn man sich zuviel zumutet.Zugegeben, es lag wohl auch daran das ich an dem Tag während der Tour nix gegessen hatte und die paar Schluck Schorle waren vieleicht doch nicht so wirkungslos wie ich gedacht hatte...



			
				Smubob schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dich doch noch entschließen kannst, dieses Jahr hin zu fahren und Ende August/Anfang September mal einen Tag unter der Woche Zeit hast...  Ich wollte eh zusammen mit Opti fahren, da unsere beiden Stahlferklel mal zusammen spielen wollen und in den Semesterferien hab ich das auch wieder zuhause



Unter der Woche wird bei mir nicht gehen, weiß nicht ob ich dieses Jahr überhaupt noch Urlaub nehmen kann.Allerdings glaube ich irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das der F-Way an Tagen an denen auch wanderndes Volk unterwegs ist evtl keinen Spaß machen könnte...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> bitte nochmal die ersten 2 sequenzen in nahaufnahme


schick mir deine Mailadresse, dann sende ich dir das zu...

Meine Frag sagt übrigens oft zu mir (wenn sie mal wieder sauer ist), ich wäre ein (schöner) Arsch!



Bumble schrieb:


> Ne gelungene Alternative zu den sonstigen: Ich-hänge-mein-Rad-an-alles-was-mir-im-Weg-rumsteht-dran-Bildern


Ich kann halt so und so...

@schönsterRucksack: da geht was... ich pn dich an!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Und genau dem wollte ich vorbeugen und deshalb nur die halbe Runde fahren.Ich habe ja vor einiger Zeit erlebt wies ausgeht wenn man sich zuviel zumutet.


Das ist ja das Gute am F-Weg, man fährt einfach bis man genug hat und biegt dann bei der nächsten Gelegenheit ab in den Ort. Gerade bei fragwürdiger Kondition also gar kein Problem! 




LDVelo schrieb:


> Unter der Woche wird bei mir nicht gehen, weiß nicht ob ich dieses Jahr überhaupt noch Urlaub nehmen kann.Allerdings glaube ich irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das der F-Way an Tagen an denen auch wanderndes Volk unterwegs ist evtl keinen Spaß machen könnte...


Oh, das ist natürlich schade. (wobei das immer noch besser als kein Job ist) Ich war bisher immer werktags dort, würde nur am WE fahren, wenn es absolut nicht anders geht, fahre lieber entspannt...


----------



## LDVelo (22. Juli 2009)

Smubob schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja das Gute am F-Weg, man fährt einfach bis man genug hat und biegt dann bei der nächsten Gelegenheit ab in den Ort. Gerade bei fragwürdiger Kondition also gar kein Problem!



Habe mir eben mal eine Karte vom F-Way angekuckt, mir war bisher irgendwie garnicht so bewusst wie schnell man vom F-Way wieder nach Rodalben kommt. Da gibts ja nur wenige Punkte die weiter vom Ort entfernt sind.Das macht die Sache für mich natürlich interessanter


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Habe mir eben mal eine Karte vom F-Way angekuckt, mir war bisher irgendwie garnicht so bewusst wie schnell man vom F-Way wieder nach Rodalben kommt.


  
Gut, dass das auch mal geklärt ist...


----------



## Optimizer (22. Juli 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> ... mir war bisher irgendwie garnicht so bewusst wie schnell man vom F-Way wieder nach Rodalben kommt.


Ich versack meistens auf dem Heimweg bei Eisdealer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDVelo (23. Juli 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich versack meistens auf dem Heimweg bei Eisdealer...



Da musst du immerhin kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, is ja alles schon im Vorraus abtrainiert


----------



## Optimizer (23. Juli 2009)

@ldvelo: Du musst halt einfach mal vorbeikommen. F-Way ist übrigens auch und gerade im Winter gut zufahren.

Und jetzt noch in Eigenwerbung, Update meines letzten Filmchens...


----------



## Romarius (23. Juli 2009)

auch wenn du meinem wunsch in richtugn eines "gay-edit"s nicht nachgekommen bist(  ), finde ich auch wie flugdöner, du solltest mit deinem videoskills mal ein wenig gruppen mit mehr als einem mitglied filmen


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> auch wenn du meinem wunsch in richtugn eines "gay-edit"s nicht nachgekommen bist(  ), finde ich auch wie flugdöner, du solltest mit deinem videoskills mal ein wenig gruppen mit mehr als einem mitglied filmen



kommt demnächst, oder Opti???


----------



## Optimizer (23. Juli 2009)

ja, is ja schon was ausgemacht... armin weiß Bescheid!


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Juli 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch in Eigenwerbung, Update meines letzten Filmchens...


Fast wie Optimaus im Trailwonderland. 
Lediglich die Stelle, an der du neben der Treppe fährst ist politisch nicht ganz korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDVelo (23. Juli 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @ldvelo: Du musst halt einfach mal vorbeikommen. F-Way ist übrigens auch und gerade im Winter gut zufahren.



Ich werd auf jeden Fall mal vorbeikommen, weiß halt leider nur noch nicht wann
Ob so ein langer anspruchsvoller Trail bei Schnee aber das Richtige für mich ist? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher...

Ich weiß es ist bekloppt, aber irgendwie freu ich mich schon auf eine Schneetour im kommenden Winter


----------



## Flugrost (23. Juli 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ist bekloppt, aber irgendwie freu ich mich schon auf eine Schneetour im kommenden Winter


DIE kommt leider früh genug - ich mach mich erstmal über den Sommer her.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Juli 2009)

@Opti,

klasse Video   

für eine Tour würde ich auch gerne mit dabei sein. 

Gruß
stonelebs12


----------



## LDVelo (23. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> DIE kommt leider früh genug - ich mach mich erstmal über den Sommer her.



Ich bin mir da garnicht so sicher. Immerhin gab es auch schon Winter in denen es fast nur gepi..t hat und so gut wie garkein Schnee fiel. Also im Prinzip ein verlängerter Herbst 
Hoffentlich wird das nächsten Winter nicht so. Es gibt da noch eine Schneetour die nochmal gefahren werden muss, und zwar dieses Mal mit Suppe zum Abschluss! Die zwei Beteiligten wissen Bescheid


----------



## iTom (23. Juli 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Fast wie Optimaus im Trailwonderland.
> Lediglich die Stelle, an der du neben der Treppe fährst ist politisch nicht ganz korrekt.



Sag blos, Du hast mit dem Waldboden mitfühlen können 

Aber mit Deiner Rohloff solche Spuren ziehen, so dass ein LV darin fast versinkt:







@Opti
Wann issn eigentlich Euer Termin für KleinOpti?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juli 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ist bekloppt, aber irgendwie freu ich mich schon auf eine Schneetour im kommenden Winter


Definitiv bekloppt!! 




Flugrost schrieb:


> DIE kommt leider früh genug - ich mach mich erstmal über den Sommer her.


Welcher Sommer?  Meinst du die Mischung aus schwül, heiß, kalt, Gewitter, Sturm und massig Regen?


----------



## Flugrost (24. Juli 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Definitiv bekloppt!!
> 
> 
> Welcher Sommer?  Meinst du die Mischung aus schwül, heiß, kalt, Gewitter, Sturm und massig Regen?



Genau das! 
das ständige Geheule übers Wetter is mir zu wieder - es ist Sommer, basta. Und es ist gut so. 
Denk ich an letzten November ... HUALP ...


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> @Opti
> Wann issn eigentlich Euer Termin für KleinOpti?



1. Oktober....
Kinderzimmer ist schon fertig und den meisten Krams wie Babyschale, Kinderwagen, etc. haben wir auch schon für lau bei Bekannten abgesahnt... jetzt kanner kommen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2009)

... war heute auf den Spuren des Optimizer´s unterwegs:


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juli 2009)

hast du bei mir angerufen? zu der zeit war ich noch malochen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2009)

jepp, danach war leider mein Akku leer, und daheim warst du auch nicht


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Juli 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... war heute auf den Spuren des Optimizer´s unterwegs:



da war ich auch heute......ca. 18:00 Uhr. Schade, da haben wir uns verpasst....


----------



## Romarius (26. Juli 2009)

gestern: gut. heute, ebenso...

ratespiel: wo ist das?


----------



## Kelme (26. Juli 2009)

Quente schrieb:


> Schöne Punkte im Pfälzerwald die über eine ebenso schöne An-und Abfahrt
> zu erreichen sind.
> ...



Ähhh, ja.


----------



## Optimizer (27. Juli 2009)

wenigstens hat er ein rotes Trikot an.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. August 2009)

war heute auf den Spuren von stonelebs, opti und houschter unterwegs:





Am Almersberg sind Forstarbeiter mit schwerem Gerät zu Werke, macht keinen Spaß dort zu biken


----------



## Houschter (5. August 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Am Almersberg sind Forstarbeiter mit schwerem Gerät zu Werke, macht keinen Spaß dort zu biken


Danke für den Tip, da wollt ich am WE hin und weiter Richtung Annweiler.  Eintrag ins Merkbüchlein ist erfolgt!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (5. August 2009)

> Fibbs79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > war heute auf den Spuren von stonelebs, opti und houschter unterwegs:
> ...




Jau,

bin vorhin vom Almersberg zurückgekommen und bin dann rot-weiss via Sarnstall zurück. Am Almersberg wüten die Forstarbeiter wieder einmal,


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (5. August 2009)

Die Arbeiten sollen laut Förster aber bis nächste Woche beendet sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDVelo (6. August 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Die Arbeiten sollen laut Förster aber bis nächste Woche beendet sein


Bleibt nur die Frage wie es hinterher dort aussieht


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. August 2009)

Am Dienstag ne kleine Runde gedreht:






Ort:


----------



## Optimizer (13. August 2009)

hey fibbs... willst du uns vergackeiern? die koordinaten sind doch alles *Lug* und Trug...
aber scheenes Ecksche... ich war bisher zu selten im Häschdner Hinnerlond...


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. August 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> hey fibbs... willst du uns vergackeiern? die koordinaten sind doch alles *Lug* und Trug...
> aber scheenes Ecksche... ich war bisher zu selten im Häschdner Hinnerlond...



führt ein schöne Trail über den Kamm des Höllenberg´s ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. August 2009)

Trail vergessen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. August 2009)

und danach weiter an der Prälatenkammer vorbei:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (13. August 2009)

Hi Fibbs,

warst Du in der Prälatenkammer drin, oder bist Du auf dem Trail da vorbei gerauscht? 

Über den Kamm sind wir auch schon gefahren und man kommt dann am Buchholzfelsen heraus.

Meinte über diese Tour schon mal mit Opti geredet zu haben, etwas abseits der ausgezeichneten Wanderwegen, aber dafür wenig Touristen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. August 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> warst Du in der Prälatenkammer drin, oder bist Du auf dem Trail da vorbei gerauscht?



natürlich vorbei gerauscht, kurz vorher jedoch die Aussicht und ne Coke genossen


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (16. August 2009)

Hier noch zwei Bilder von zwei schönen Punkten


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. August 2009)

.... ich liebe den Rehberg


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (16. August 2009)

war schön, bis auf die Mückenplage auf dem Turm, wobei das erste Foto nicht auf dem Rehberg entstanden ist....


----------



## Deleted 38566 (16. August 2009)

> Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > war schön, bis auf die Mückenplage auf dem Turm, wobei das erste Foto nicht auf dem Rehberg entstanden ist....



Das könnte auf dem Hohenberg sein bei den Absprungrampen.

Mückenplage hatten wir am Mittwoch nicht und am Freitag hatte ich die weder auf dem Hohen-Föhrlen-Rehberg auch nicht.  Einfach schneller den Berg hochradeln.


----------



## Houschter (16. August 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> war schön, bis auf die Mückenplage auf dem Turm....


Das war echt die Hölle! Beim nächsten Mal nehm ich nen Flammenwerfer mit!
@Opti & PWG: Was iss mit den anderen Bildern?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. August 2009)

war vor ca. 40 Minuten oben.

Danke für´s Mücken entfernen -> waren keine mehr da


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (16. August 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Das könnte auf dem Hohenberg sein bei den Absprungrampen.



Nein war es nicht

@Houschter: Stelle sie jetzt ins Album


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. August 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Nein war es nicht




Slevogtfelsen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (17. August 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Slevogtfelsen???



Nö! Viel näher...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (17. August 2009)

War auf der Anebos


----------



## Optimizer (17. August 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> @Opti & PWG: Was iss mit den anderen Bildern?


Heute abend kommen meine... @Houschter: Dein Blitzbild ist richtig schaaaarf geworden...


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. November 2009)

war auch mal wieder unterwegs:





Jungpfalzhütte

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Quente (18. November 2009)

Isch will a widder


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> war auch mal wieder unterwegs:
> [BILD]
> Jungpfalzhütte


 Wo ist das? Direkt an der Hütte? War seit dem Umbau nicht mehr dort...


----------



## Flugrost (18. November 2009)

Quente schrieb:


> Isch will a widder



Im März gips den Wiedereinstig, ne? Gerne auch früher.


----------



## Houschter (18. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wo ist das? Direkt an der Hütte? War seit dem Umbau nicht mehr dort...



Jep, iss der Aussenbereich direkt vor der Hütte. Da hat sich einiges getan, muß unbedingt mal wieder hin!


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Im März gips den Wiedereinstig, ne? Gerne auch früher.


Soll ich schonmal ne Crosser-taugliche Strecke raussuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (19. November 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Soll ich schonmal ne Crosser-taugliche Strecke raussuchen?



Denk dran, dass der Weg breit genug für deinen Anhänger sein muß...


----------



## Flugrost (19. November 2009)

Wie setzt man in Spitzkehren den Anhänger um?


----------



## captainz3 (23. November 2009)

Mein Tipp für den Optimizer-Nachwuchs: Römer Sulky (ab 1,5 bzw. 2 Jahre)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/127218

klappt wunderbar! Obwohl der Sitz nicht für Dicke Alu-Rohre gemacht war, kann er sicher eingehängt werden. Zum Fixieren habe ich dann allerdings noch einige große Kabelbinder verwendet. Das Kind hängt nicht vorne am Lenker sondern sitzt mittig auf der Stange womit man noch vollständig manövrierfähig bleibt.

Sulky gibt es nur noch gebraucht, da es offiziell keine Front-Sitze für Kinder mehr geben darf. Zum Wohl von Kind und Reiter ist natürlich zu empfehlen ,es etwas an Härte vermissen zu lassen d.h. eher auf Sicherheit zu fahren aber dann gibt es die volle Spaßgarantie für beide.

Der Sulky hat bei uns ab ca. 1,5 Jahren funktioniert. Davor hatte ich unseren Sohn ab und zu im babybjörn dabei...


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2009)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für den Optimizer-Nachwuchs: Römer Sulky (ab 1,5 bzw. 2 Jahre)
> 
> Der Sulky hat bei uns ab ca. 1,5 Jahren funktioniert. Davor hatte ich unseren Sohn ab und zu im babybjörn dabei...



Sorry, aber sowas tue ich meinem Kleinen nicht an. Selbst wenn er in dem Sitz fixiert ist, finde ich das für das Kind gemeingefährlich... 90% meiner Hinpapper gehen nach vorne über den Lenker...


----------



## captainz3 (23. November 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber sowas tue ich meinem Kleinen nicht an. Selbst wenn er in dem Sitz fixiert ist, finde ich das für das Kind gemeingefährlich... 90% meiner Hinpapper gehen nach vorne über den Lenker...



Ich verstehe, wenn Du Bedenken hast und dann ist das vermutlich auch besser so es sein zu lassen.

Das mit den Hinpappern ist so eine Sache. Ich habe mich auch schon manchmal gefragt, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist als junger Familienvater ohne Kind an board einen "relativ" gefährlichen Sport auszuüben.

Ist ein bißchen eine Philosopiefrage. Ich glaube, dass mein Sohn auf meinem Rad im Wald im Vordersitz und meiner persönlichen Lageeinschätzung immer noch sicherer ist als manches Kind im Anhänger und Straßen / oder hochfrequentierten Radverkehr.

o.K. aber ansonsten möchte ich das "Schöne Punkte Forum" nicht länger für dieses Thema mißbrauchen....war ja ursprünglich nur als Tipp gedacht...


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Januar 2010)

unterwegs in der Randzone.




Matsch + Schnee + Nebelsuppe was will man mehr!!!
War schön mal wieder ne Runde zu drehen, auch wenn manche Trailz von hunderten Bäumen blockiert waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Januar 2010)

Hey Fibbs, das ist ja mein Zweitwohnsitz, was ich da schon erlebt habe......1978 ich kann dir sagen ;-)


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (10. Februar 2010)

Eine Spontan Tour ist doch das schönste


----------



## Hamecker (13. Februar 2010)

Heute zu Fuß unterwegs oberhalb von Birkenhördt.

Friedenskapelle





Blick von der Friedenskapelle in Richtung Westen.


----------



## Optimizer (13. Februar 2010)

bin ich der Einzigste, der kein Bild sehen kann!?!?


----------



## Hamecker (13. Februar 2010)

Nööö, ich kann auch nix mehr sehen.

Das Ganze nochmal.

Friedenskapelle oberhalb Birkenhördt





Friedenskapelle mit dem Blick nach Westen in Richtung Randzone


----------



## Optimizer (13. Februar 2010)

scheee....


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. März 2010)

Gestern, bevor der böse Schnee zurück kam, eine wunderschöne und trockene Ausfahrt zur *Trifelsblickhütte* mit romantischer Sonnenuntergangs-Stimmung


----------



## Bumble (7. März 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Friedenskapelle mit dem Blick nach Westen in Richtung Randzone



Schönes Foto, worauf genau schaun wir denn da hinab ?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. März 2010)

Ein paar Schneebilder, vielleicht die letzten in diesem Jahr.

Annweiler




Gr. Sommerfelsen


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. März 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schönes Foto, worauf genau schaun wir denn da hinab ?



Birkenhördt würde ich mal tippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamecker (7. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Birkenhördt würde ich mal tippen


 
Korrekt, dachte das ging aus dem Text zu den Bilder hervor.


----------



## Frank_Philip (7. März 2010)

Na dann ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. März 2010)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> Na dann ....



wo ist der Schnee????


----------



## Frank_Philip (7. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> wo ist der Schnee????



to be honest ? Das war am am Donnerstag  heute hatte ich wohl wissentlich mein Aufnahmegerät zu Hause gelassen


----------



## Bumble (8. März 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Korrekt, dachte das ging aus dem Text zu den Bilder hervor.



Für einen Kenner der Gegend sicherlich, bei mir eher nicht.


----------



## Hamecker (9. März 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Für einen Kenner der Gegend sicherlich, bei mir eher nicht.


 
Dann kann ich dir den 25.04.2010 in BZA empfehlen. Hier bekommst drei schöne Punkte am Stück präsentiert und bist danach noch ein kleiner Insider.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2010)

hab heute nen schönen Trail in Hauenstein entdeckt:










Lanzenfahrter Felsen:





Aussicht:





Hinweistafel:





Gruß 

Fibbs - einfach dem "P" ab dem Burghalter-Felsen folgen


----------



## Optimizer (15. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> einfach dem "P" ab dem Burghalter-Felsen folgen


Du aldes Verrothänsel!


----------



## lomo (15. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hab heute nen schönen Trail in Hauenstein entdeckt:
> ...
> Lanzenfahrter Felsen:



Boah, geht's do nunner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. März 2010)

Lenker schräg stellen, dann geht´s!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Lenker schräg stellen, dann geht´s!


A propos... dieses Bild sieht irgendwie danach aus, als wollte der Lenker etwas nach vorne gedreht werden:



Fibbs79 schrieb:


>


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> A propos... dieses Bild sieht irgendwie danach aus, als wollte der Lenker etwas nach vorne gedreht werden:



hab ich gestern schon einmal gehört, und dies auch gleich umgesetzt 

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hab ich gestern schon einmal gehört, und dies auch gleich umgesetzt
> 
> Danke für den Tipp.


Hehe, immer wieder gern! Der "Fehler" ziemlich verbreitet. Fällt auch in die Kategorie: kleine Ursache, große Wirkung


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hab ich gestern schon einmal gehört, und dies auch gleich umgesetzt
> 
> Danke für den Tipp.


 
ich werd verrückt ;-), ab und an weiß "der Alte" schon was


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. März 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ich werd verrückt ;-), ab und an weiß "der Alte" schon was



heute ne 25km Testfahrt unternommen = 

Danke an Smubob und Rocky für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2010)

Schön wars heute aufm Förlenberg  Abendlicher Duddefliecherplatz-Ausblick auf den Hohenberg (da muss ich die Tage auch mal wieder hin).


----------



## Flugrost (21. März 2010)

*NR 257:*




Nur "Ihn" zu sehen, implizierte mir irgendwie ... "Ruhe".


... die Abfahrt vom Nollenkopp ist und bleibt im hohen Alter gute, laute Rockmusik ohne Töne.

Und 10a fährt seit heute anders. *g*


----------



## Radde (22. März 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *NR 257:*



Definitiv!


----------



## Optimizer (23. März 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *NR 257:*



Hast du wirklich mitgezählt?


----------



## Flugrost (23. März 2010)

nö


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. März 2010)

N° XXX

Erkennt wer den Ort?


----------



## Lynus (23. März 2010)

@ Hardtail94 - was ist an der Wachtenburg denn jetzt besonderes ?


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. März 2010)

Das, was an den anderen Bildern auch "besonders" ist


----------



## Kelme (23. März 2010)

Wenn man die Wachtenburg nicht über schöne Trails erreichen kann und auch auf Trails wieder davon weg kommt, sollte man sich die Landschaft nochmals genauer ansehen.
Ein schöner Punkt ist es allemal (gerade wenn man im Sommer mal abends lange draußen sitzt und die armen Würmchen im Flachen Land bis Heidelberg anschaut.


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. April 2010)

war das hier schon??




immer wieder schön!
Zuerst ne Coke und dann den Rest der Abfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. April 2010)

scheee
wo'sndas?
War gestern auch das wieder erste Mal (fast) erkältungsfrei auf F-Wegen unterwegs.


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. April 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> scheee
> wo'sndas?



Prälatenkammer


----------



## Optimizer (8. April 2010)

jetzt, wo du es sagst....

Immer wieder verwunderbar, dass so manche Lokationen aus anderer Perspektive so fremd und neu wirken können.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Prälatenkammer


Hab ich jetzt schon wiederholt gelesen, aber noch nie persönlich gesehen. Da wird mich wohl mal jemand hin (ver)führen müssen


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. April 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt schon wiederholt gelesen, aber noch nie persönlich gesehen. Da wird mich wohl mal jemand hin (ver)führen müssen



erst denn Höhenweg zum Wackelstein und dann die schöne Abfahrt über die Prälatenkammer


----------



## Quente (13. Mai 2010)

Schänzelturm








Pfälzerwald hinter Gittern


----------



## Optimizer (28. September 2010)

Kranzwoog




Otto-Eisel-Pfad




Heftige Treppe


----------



## Deleted 38566 (28. September 2010)

Die Treppe sieht lecker aus


----------



## Hamecker (1. November 2010)

Den wunderschönen Tag nochmals ausgenutzt und eine kleine Runde gedreht.

Klein Frankreich. Erreichbar über einen Monster Uphill. Ein Gedicht, tritt sich wie Butter.






Und hier den Ausblick zur Burg Berwartstein.


Die Pics sind leider nicht so der Brüller da sie mit meinem alten Handy aufgenommen wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. November 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Den wunderschönen Tag nochmals ausgenutzt und eine kleine Runde gedreht.
> 
> Klein Frankreich. Erreichbar über einen Monster Uphill. Ein Gedicht, tritt sich wie Butter.



in Kleinfrankreich war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr ....
ist der Turm wieder geöffnet???

Gruß

Fibbs - richtig steil


----------



## Hamecker (1. November 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ist der Turm wieder geöffnet???
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Fibbs - richtig steil


 
Leider nicht. Die Stahltür ist zwar geöffnet, aber nach der 3m dicken Außenmauer kommt eine Gittertür die zumindest einen Blick ins Innere gewährt. 
22% extra lang. Das brennt in den Schenkeln.


----------



## NoMoreStevens (1. November 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Die Stahltür ist zwar geöffnet, aber nach der 3m dicken Außenmauer kommt eine Gittertür die zumindest einen Blick ins Innere gewährt.
> 22% extra lang. Das brennt in den Schenkeln.



Alter Masochist, aber Du brauchst das ja


----------



## Optimizer (1. November 2010)

@Fibbs & Hamecker: Ich würd gern mal den Busenberger Holzschuhpfad in Agriff nehmen. Meint ihr wir bekommen das im Nov. mal hin? Ich kann/darf/muss auch mal unter der Woche freimachen. Oder ist für den Hamecker wegen den Temperaturen die Säsong schon rum?


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. November 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @Fibbs & Hamecker: Ich würd gern mal den Busenberger Holzschuhpfad in Agriff nehmen. Meint ihr wir bekommen das im Nov. mal hin? Ich kann/darf/muss auch mal unter der Woche freimachen. Oder ist für den Hamecker wegen den Temperaturen die Säsong schon rum?



... ich hab im November 26 Arbeitstage, und zur Zeit nur den Singlespeeder


----------



## Hamecker (1. November 2010)

NoMoreStevens schrieb:


> Alter Masochist, aber Du brauchst das ja


 
Ich denk immer noch an Latsch. Vor allem an die Tour am Sonntag. Herrlich!!!



Optimizer schrieb:


> @Fibbs & Hamecker: Ich würd gern mal den Busenberger Holzschuhpfad in Agriff nehmen. Meint ihr wir bekommen das im Nov. mal hin? Ich kann/darf/muss auch mal unter der Woche freimachen. Oder ist für den Hamecker wegen den Temperaturen die Säsong schon rum?


 
Kein Regen und Temperaturen die gegen 10° tendieren dann könnte ich mich überreden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (25. November 2010)

Der Stäffelsbergturm wurde gerade saniert:




Er galt ja als "der hässlichste Turm des Pfälzerwaldes".
Ob er durch die Farbgestaltung schöner wurde, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Mich erinnert die Farbgebung irgendwie an eine Zuckerstange.
Die braunen Teile am Turm sind übrigens keine Richtantennen, sondern sollen Rosen darstellen.
Zur Zeit ist der Turm leider noch gesperrt, es fehlt wohl noch das Geländer an der Treppe.


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Januar 2011)

test




P1010767 von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (1. Januar 2011)

Gelungen! Hab Speichelfluss!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (2. Januar 2011)

war einfach nur schön heute


----------



## Deleted 38566 (2. Januar 2011)

Wandertag rund um den Kirschfelsen

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/808832]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/808828]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/808829]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/808831]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Kelme (2. Januar 2011)

@stonelebs: Großartig


----------



## Wastegate (2. Januar 2011)

@ Pfalzwaldgeist : 
Kann es sein das du  heut gegen 13h auf der Madenburg warst ?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (2. Januar 2011)

Nein, nur auf dem Rehbergturm und auf der Jungpfalzhütte

@Stonelebs:

Sind die Wege runf ums Forsthaus fahrbar??
Wollte am Mittwochmorgen eventuell hochfahren,


----------



## Wastegate (2. Januar 2011)

Dann hab ich dich verwechselt.So eine Ähnlichkeit aber auch......


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. Januar 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> @Stonelebs:
> 
> Sind die Wege runf ums Forsthaus fahrbar??
> Wollte am Mittwochmorgen eventuell hochfahren,



Hallo,

wir sind den Weg Nr.2 gelaufen, absolut nicht fahrbar es sei den, du fährst in der Langlaufspur. Weg Nr.1 ging es zurück, wäre möglich zu fahren, aber es ist nur ein von Wanderen breitgetrampelter Weg. Selbst wir sind teilweise auf diesem Weg öfters weggerrutscht.

@Kelme


stonelebs12, geht sich einen linken Aussenspiegel kaufen, es gibt immer noch solche SUV-Autofahrer getreu dem Motto: Ich bin größer, breiter......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. Januar 2011)

kleiner Nachschub an Bildern vom Sonntagswandern... 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/809903]
	
[/URL]

ist mit einem 55-300 Tele rangezoomt 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/809902]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/809901]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/809904]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Flugrost (4. Januar 2011)

Für alle vier:


----------



## guru39 (5. Januar 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> kleiner Nachschub an Bildern vom Sonntagswandern...
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/809903]
> 
> ...



sehr geil


----------



## Deleted 38566 (5. Januar 2011)

Danke


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2011)

Aussicht Wackeltisch von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Prälatenkammer von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Kreuzfelsen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Wackeltisch von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Aussicht Wackeltisch2 von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fibbs79/5394855331/
> Prälatenkammer von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Da gibts noch ne offene Rechnung....


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da gibts noch ne offene Rechnung....



mit mir oder der Kammer


----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Prälatenkammer von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Yesss! Da muss ich mal wieder hin!


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2011)

Mit der Kammer bzw. dem Hang danach... der Pfalzwaldgeist und der Houschter wissen, was ich meine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da gibts noch ne offene Rechnung....



Und nen Film
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6265079"]Film[/ame]


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2011)

nähe Kreuzelfelsen von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Houschter (1. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...der Pfalzwaldgeist und der Houschter wissen, was ich meine...



 Dann aber bitte mit geändertem Schluß!


----------



## LX2000-Fan (1. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> nähe Kreuzelfelsen von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Hi Fibbs79
tolle Bilder 
Mal so eine Frage woher kommst du? (Shoe-City=Hääschde?)
THX für deine Antwort

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte mit geändertem Schluß!


Hatte die Tour zum Zeitpunkt meines Sturzes nicht erst angefangen???


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2011)

Shoe-City = Häschde
Häschde = Häschdestää
Häschdestää = *Hauenstein*

... wann findet die Tour statt???

P.S. auf dem Höhenweg (Wackelstein) haben viele Wildwutzen gewütet. Stellenweise musste ich absteigen um ein paar Meter zu schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> P.S. auf dem Höhenweg (Wackelstein) haben viele Wildwutzen gewütet. Stellenweise musste ich absteigen um ein paar Meter zu schieben



Wieso? Haben die im Weg gestanden?


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wieso? Haben die im Weg gestanden?


Nö, aber er fährt jetzt mehr Hardtail als Fully und da tut bei dem Wutzgehubbel der Bobbes weh...


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Nö, aber er fährt jetzt mehr Hardtail als Fully und da tut bei dem Wutzgehubbel der Bobbes weh...





Hab ich mal als Signatur im Forum drüben verwendet.


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Nö, aber er fährt jetzt mehr Hardtail als Fully und da tut bei dem Wutzgehubbel der Bobbes weh...



BRÜLLER


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hab ich mal als Signatur im Forum drüben verwendet.



darf ich mich jetzt geehrt fühlen


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> darf ich mich jetzt geehrt fühlen



Klar. Solange du nicht nachmachst was heute in "ALDI Süd" unter dem Threadtitel "...[V] Wegen Hobbyaufgabe zu verkaufen..." lief.


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Shoe-City = Häschde
> Häschde = Häschdestää
> Häschdestää = *Hauenstein*
> 
> ...


 
wird wohl zeit für eine Klappspateneinsatz....


----------



## Hamecker (6. Februar 2011)

Wanderung zum Rappen Felsen bei Kaiserwetter. Ein wunderschöner Flecken.


















PS Es gibt dort auch ein Eckchen für Technik Lümmel.


----------



## Frank_Philip (7. Februar 2011)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. Februar 2011)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde



Du hast Feierabend???


----------



## Frank_Philip (7. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Du hast Feierabend???



Mal mehr, mal weniger, mal nur Zwischenfeierabend oder Halbzeit .... Zum Radln reicht es


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (9. Februar 2011)

Heute war es einfach nur


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2011)

Schönes Bild!!! Wo warst du???


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (9. Februar 2011)

War mal wieder auf dem Almersberg


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2011)

Trail zur B48 runter wieder freigeräumt??


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (10. Februar 2011)

wie man es sieht. also da wo früher die wises war mit den fiesen löchern, ist jetzt eine 30cm tiefe Harvesterspur. Wäre ja nicht so schlimm, nur ist in der Spur nochmals eine ca. 10cm breite Spur durch das Regenwasser. Insgesamt sehr gefährlich zufahren


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (8. März 2011)

schön war's heute


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2011)

HB-Hof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (8. März 2011)

Auf dem weg dorthin


----------



## Kelme (24. März 2011)

Nachmittags-Tour an einem herrlichen Urlaubstag in der Frühjahrssonne (könnte bitte mal jemand ein Frühlingsgedicht einstellen? Mir ist gerade danach).

Helmbachweiher




Helmbachweiher von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Frühlingssonne von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (25. März 2011)

Frühling ist wieder gekommen. Die Erde 
ist wie ein Kind, das Gedichte weiss; 
viele, o viele.... Für die Beschwerde 
langen Lernens bekommt sie den Preis. 

Streng war ihr Lehrer. Wir mochten das Weiße 
an dem Barte des alten Manns. 
Nun, wie das Grüne. Das Blaue heiße, 
dürfen wir fragen: sie kann's? Sie kann's!

Erde, die frei hat, du glückliche, spiele 
nun mit den Kindern. Wir wollen Dich fangen, 
fröhliche Erde. Dem Frohsten gelingts.

O,was der Lehrer sie lehrte, das Viele, 
und was gedruckt steht in Wurzeln und langen 
schwierigen Stämmen: sie singt's, sie singt's!

Rilke, Rainer Maria (1875 - 1926)



...gern geschehen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. März 2011)

Nach dem Kalender ein wenig früh, aber die Klimaänderung rechtfertigt es sicherlich:


*Läuten kaum die Maienglocken*


_Läuten kaum die Maienglocken,
leise durch den lauen Wind,
hebt ein Knabe froh erschrocken,
aus dem Grase sich geschwind.
Schüttelt in den Blütenflocken,
seine feinen blonden Locken,
schelmisch sinnend wie ein Kind.

Und nun wehen Lerchenlieder
und es schlägt die Nachtigall,
von den Bergen rauschend wieder
kommt der kühle Wasserfall.
Rings im Walde bunt Gefieder,
Frühling ist es wieder
und ein Jauchzen überall.​_

Josef Karl Benedikt von Eichendorff


----------



## Kelme (25. März 2011)

@Poeten(zitierer): Danke. Das war sehr erbaulich und endlich nicht der Klassiker, der sein blaues Band wehend durch durch die Lüfte wehen lässt.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. April 2011)

Heute mal die Randzone angekratzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LX2000-Fan (3. April 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Heute mal die Randzone angekratzt
> ....


Schicke Bilder
Das letzte Foto ist doch vom Queichtalblick oder?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. April 2011)

Jep


----------



## Optimizer (3. April 2011)

Ich seh die Bilder leider nur auf dem Smartphone. Das zweite Photo sieht aus wie Rotenstein?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. April 2011)

Ja genau, das erste ist vom hinteren Winschertkopf


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. April 2011)

grünes Kreuz gerockt?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. April 2011)

Ein Stück grünes Kreuz war auch dabei


----------



## Hanebber (3. April 2011)

Anbei was für unsere Romantiker - Das Pussierpäddel - bin ich heute kurz vor Weyer vorbeigekommen - hier ein paar Handyshots!

http://weyher-pfalz.de/GPXViewer44/Spaziergang-zum-Skulpturenpfad.php


----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2011)

Blick übers Dahner Felsenland:




von links nach rechts: Busenberg - Schindhard - Pferchsfeldfelsen


----------



## 01wheeler (4. April 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> grünes Kreuz gerockt?



Ist grünes Kreuz zu empfehlen?
Bin gerade am planen einer Tour, wollte von Münchweiler dem grünen Kreuz bis Eschkopfturm dann rotes Kreuz über Taubensuhl Richtung Edenkoben. 
Kennt die Strecken jmd? Sind das nur Waldwege oder ist da ein vernünftiger Trailanteil dabei?   

Danke für Infos

Frank


----------



## Optimizer (5. April 2011)

Grünes Kreuz ist immer gut...
Münchweiler bis Merzalber Schloss ist fast ausschließlich Forstautobahn, ab Merzalber Schloss ist es der "Ewige Pfad", also gut 4 oder 5 Kilometer Trail (aber leider bergauf, runter ist der nämlich so richtig klasse). Rotes Kreuz nach Taubensuhl zieht sich, zwar auch mit schmalen Abschnitten, aber das meiste ist Forstautobahn. Ab Taubensuhl geht das rotes Kreuz mit einem genialen Trailstück weiter Richtung Heldenstein, der Rest ist allerdings wieder Forstautobahn.

Als Alternative könntest du dir überlegen, vorm Eschkopfturm nach rechts schwenken (zuerst blaues Kreuz, dann blau-rot) Richtung Hofstätten (geiler Trail), runter ins Wellblechtal und dann mit gelbem Balken auf Trail bergauf (keuch) bis Taubensuhl....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (6. April 2011)

Noch ein Nachschlag vom letzten Sonntag....

Steinhaufen über Schindhard:




Eichelsbergtürmchen-Aussicht:




Steinmännchen-Versammlungsplatz:




Burgenblick im Rahmendreieck:


----------



## Deleted 38566 (10. April 2011)

Ohne Worte...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/871596]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/871598]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/871772]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/871597]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2011)

war auch mal wieder unnerwegs:




nur nicht stürzen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Abendstimmung von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Aua von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Stollen außen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Stollen innen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Felsplatte von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Holy Trail ?? von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Gruß

Fibbs - Knie wird so "langsam" wieder


----------



## Optimizer (16. April 2011)

Wo waren wir denn da? Knie wieder besser? Montag keine Zeit?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wo waren wir denn da? Knie wieder besser? Montag keine Zeit?



1. Berg in der Nähe vun Häschde  
2. Knie: so la la 
3. Montag: schaffe


----------



## Joshua60 (20. April 2011)

Kaisergarten


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2011)

Vom Stand der Sonne her, hätten wir dir winken können. Von der anderen Seite des Tales aber auf gleicher Höhe.

Sehr feines Bild


----------



## Joshua60 (20. April 2011)

Danke für die Blumen !!! Waren aber gestern schon blau-gelb genießen. Kommenden Mittwoch fahren wir auf der anderen Talseite lunteriechend weiter


----------



## captainz3 (21. April 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 1. Berg in der Nähe vun Häschde
> 2. Knie: so la la
> 3. Montag: schaffe



Die Bilder sehen wirklich sehr vielversprechend aus...
Aber "Berg in der Nähe von Häschde" sagt mir nix....

Wie kann man das mir als "Nordpfälzerwaldler" besser erklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. April 2011)

Heute mal ein bisschen Erkunden gewesen:


----------



## südpfälzer (24. April 2011)

Ich glaube, der Kerl auf dem unteren Bild hat mir auch schon die Zunge rausgestreckt.
Bei Darstein?


----------



## donnersberger (25. April 2011)

sehr sehr schöne Bilder hier 

@captainz3: für's Vokabelheft: Häschde = Hauenstein


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. April 2011)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Kerl auf dem unteren Bild hat mir auch schon die Zunge rausgestreckt.
> Bei Darstein?



Ja genau Richtung Wasgauhütte. War dort auf der Suche nach ein paar Trails, gibts dort aber anscheinend nicht


----------



## südpfälzer (28. April 2011)

Ging mir genauso. Pädelscher gibt´s wohl erst wieder an der "Hääschdner Hitt".


----------



## Hanebber (29. April 2011)

War sicher schon da, aber als Panorama?





Bei traumhaften Wetter auf ner Burgen-Türme Tour!



Als Belohnung mangels Rieslingschorle - Rieslingkuchen!

Photos links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. April 2011)

vom Rehbergturm hab ich auch mal ein Panorama gemacht


----------



## strandi (1. Mai 2011)

Auch der Strandinator war mal wieder auf Breitreifen unterwegs...


----------



## Optimizer (2. Mai 2011)

Auslandseinsatz:


----------



## captainz3 (2. Mai 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> sehr sehr schöne Bilder hier
> 
> @captainz3: für's Vokabelheft: Häschde = Hauenstein



Hallo Donnersberger!

Danke für die Aufklärung
Häschde kenn' ich bisher nur vom Schuhe einkaufen.....und das ist schon
lange her. Aber ich habe mir damals zumindest auch schon die Endorfin bikes dort gegenüber des Schuh - outlets angeschauft.

Aber wenn ich die Bilder aus der Südpfalz so sehe...auch die Felsformationen in Deinem Fotoalbum macht das tatsächlich Lust auf mehr.


----------



## strandi (2. Mai 2011)

Wo treibste Dich denn rum, Optidöner? Sieht fein aus


----------



## Optimizer (3. Mai 2011)

Ich war da über Ostern in der Ardecheschlucht, Südfrankreich. Ne sehr schöne Gegend, eigentlich eher Kanu- und Kletterrevier, aber auch zum Biken ist die Gegend genial. Täler bei 90m ü.NN; Berge bis zu 700m ü.NN.
Ausreichend Trails, gespickt mit vielen Brocken, bergab meistens mit Absätzen zwischen 20-80cm. Berghoch quält es sich auch sehr gut. Landschaft ist einfach einzigartig.


----------



## aa4 (3. Mai 2011)

hey super. Sorry das ich mich so spät erst wieder melde Ostern...Familie...Freundin...
Die ersten runden waren super...Ostern wurde die gegend am KS richtung Waldhilsbach --> Neckargemünd erkundet. War sehr Interessant. Besonders konnte das Bier am Bierhelderhof überzeugen 

Im ernst dane für die Bis jetzt tollen beiträge...
Spam stört mich nicht ist auch gut und unterhaltsam zu lesen 
Also 1 weiter bilder und schöne stellen posten und wer will kann auch Spamen (?)

PS: (wurzel)Puff konnte nicht in die route eingebautwerden...


----------



## Flugrost (3. Mai 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich war da über Ostern in der Ardecheschlucht, Südfrankreich. Ne sehr schöne Gegend, eigentlich eher Kanu- und Kletterrevier, aber auch zum Biken ist die Gegend genial. Täler bei 90m ü.NN; Berge bis zu 700m ü.NN.
> Ausreichend Trails, gespickt mit vielen Brocken, bergab meistens mit Absätzen zwischen 20-80cm. Berghoch quält es sich auch sehr gut. Landschaft ist einfach einzigartig.



Ja,ja, in der Gegend habe ich auch mal zwei Bikes ca 200Hm heruntergeklettert weil ich vorher einen superschönen Spitzkehrentrail auf der Karte ausgemacht hatte. 
Die Flüche meiner Begleitung hab ich nach kurzer Zeit garnet mehr wahrgenommen...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (5. Mai 2011)

Burg Trifels 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/889609]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Flugrost (5. Mai 2011)

Tolles Pic!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

Schääää!


----------



## Christian86 (10. Mai 2011)




----------



## Deleted 38566 (15. Mai 2011)

Almersberg

Blick gen Westen
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/896012]
	
[/URL]


Blick zum Asselstein/Trifels
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/896013]
	
[/URL]


----------



## habbadu (15. Mai 2011)

Blick auf HD


----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> Blick auf HD
> [Büld] Mit uninteressantem Beiwerk im Vordergrund [/Büld]



Und hinten am Horizont sieht man den Haardtrand im gelobtem Land


----------



## Deleted 38566 (25. Mai 2011)

Irgendwo... 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/902921]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/902920]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/902919]
	
[/URL]

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Mai 2011)

gibt es da viele Ameisen??


----------



## aa4 (25. Mai 2011)

irgendwo bei Heidelberg...



panoramatour 01 von äxl2000 auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> gibt es da viele Ameisen??



Welche Ameisen meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (3. Juni 2011)




----------



## Hanebber (5. Juni 2011)




----------



## Flugrost (5. Juni 2011)

Ludwigsturm? Hab ich die Million?


----------



## Hanebber (5. Juni 2011)

Yep, soviel Waschmaschinen wie de tragen kannst!


----------



## Quente (5. Juni 2011)




----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2011)

Stutgarten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamecker (5. Juni 2011)

Schweinsfelsen


----------



## Quente (5. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Stutgarten?!


 

ja


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juni 2011)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Schweinsfelsen



Zu Fuß oder wieder mit dem Bike? War da heute auch.....also unterhalb davon mit dem Kurzen das ganze Rindsvieh füttern.


----------



## Hamecker (5. Juni 2011)

Zu Fuß. Da unten war ein ganz schönes Tohuwabohu. Ward ihr das?


----------



## knut1105 (5. Juni 2011)

ned weit weg...

hohenburg/alsace


----------



## Quente (1. Juli 2011)

nuffgeguggt




nunnergange





durchgeblickt


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juli 2011)

Unn de Lindwurm net g'funne?


----------



## Quente (4. Juli 2011)

sogar in seinem blut gebadet...


----------



## Kelme (4. Juli 2011)

Sehr altes Foto, ne?!


----------



## Quente (4. Juli 2011)

nicht nur das foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. Juli 2011)

Soll euch alle der Teufel an den Tisch holen:


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2011)

Oh Gott! Das Rad gesehen und spontan 29-er gedacht. Kann ja aber gar nicht sein. Alles richtig gemacht, Opti. Viel Schbass.


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2011)

da sieht man ja nix ....






jetzt gfalld mer des schun BESSER!!

Schönes Teil!!!

Glaub ich verkauf mein Fully und bau mir noch ne Stahlschlampe auf ....


----------



## Quente (9. Juli 2011)

..der gemeine pfälzer steineleger, in direkter linie blutsverwandt mit der gemeinen pfälzer elwedritsch..






was für ein lächeln, monas lächeln ist ein pups dagegen.


----------



## lomo (9. Juli 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ..der gemeine pfälzer steineleger ...


----------



## benn9411 (10. Juli 2011)

ich warte nur drauf bis einer von euch sich wegen dem mal so richtig auf die Schnauze legt, nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Optimizer (10. Juli 2011)

Heute mal wieder über den (Pfälzer) Tellerand geschaut:





Gespenstisch:





The Beauty & The Beast:


----------



## lomo (10. Juli 2011)

Teufels-Tisch.
Gespens-Tisch.
Was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## donnersberger (10. Juli 2011)

ich wäre für einen leckeren Nach-Tisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (12. Juli 2011)

Ero - Tisch


----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2011)




----------



## Quente (13. Juli 2011)

und auf der anderen seite ist der magne - tisch


----------



## donnersberger (13. Juli 2011)

das ist ja phantas-Tisch


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2011)

Häschdner Regentour:




Kahler Felsen von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Die Königin von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Banshee @Hühnerstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Wanderheim darf natürlich nicht fehlen:



Bienenstichersatzkuchen von fibbs79 auf Flickr

letzte Woche France-Tour:



Fleckenstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Col de Hichtenbach von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Wurzeltail von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Wasigenstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Waldautobahn von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Schöntalweiher von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Aussicht Horbachkanzel von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (13. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LX2000-Fan (13. Juli 2011)

Top Bilder
War ach beim Rääne unerwägs  mei Bike war awwer irchendwie dreckicher


----------



## Quente (13. Juli 2011)

durs - tisch






obwohl zu war, war uff.
danke dem jph team, wir kommen wieder (ich hoffe ihr fasst es nicht als drohung auf).
pirmasenser hochhaus, da wären wir nie drauf gekommen.


----------



## Flugrost (13. Juli 2011)

Hey Quente, der rechte mutige hatte sicherlich superflauschige Bärentatzen oder wars ein ganz harter mit 9mm Pins?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wurzeltail von fibbs79 auf Flickr


lecker


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Juli 2011)

@Quente: Lass doch bitte dein Trikot an beim Fotoshooting!


----------



## Quente (18. Juli 2011)

durch den pw von 
hinten ...






auf die...






das dingstal entlang...






in die ...boahhh wars do schäääää...





ich weiss einfach nicht mehr wo das war ... 

kreuzfahrt... getankt im cafe nicklis 





hier ist freitags zu...






also noch dort hin, ich hatte ja hunger...






ohne worte...






nach vorne.






oder von west nach ost.


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ...
> ohne worte...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nomok (18. Juli 2011)

Jungpfalzhütte ist auch haufig ein ziel von mir. Da gibts zwei tolle Trails in Richtung Annweiler und Rinnthal


----------



## Nomok (18. Juli 2011)

Richtung Annweiler mit blick auf den Trifels






Jungpfalzhütte





Trifels mit blick auf (müsste) Landau sein


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2011)

Banshee and Ragley zu Tische von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juli 2011)

war bissel im Nachbarbundesländle:




Wegscheid 745mNN von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Juli ??? von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Herrenwieser See von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Banshee @Badener Höhe von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Badener Höhe von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Friedrichsturm von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Westweg von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Schwarzenbachtalsperre von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Schee war´s!!! 

Gruß

Fibbs - jetzt gibt´s erschd mol Pizza


----------



## donnersberger (27. Juli 2011)

schöne Gegend, hat ja nur noch Schnee gefehlt


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Juli 2011)

Niesel vorhergesagt und dann so ein traumhaftes Wetter ! War ja leider net überall so gut


----------



## lomo (28. Juli 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> war bissel im Nachbarbundesländle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hääst des net "Badenser Höhe"?


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Juli 2011)

schei$$ Rechtschreibreform


----------



## Hanebber (29. Juli 2011)

Hier




nachdem sich die 2 nicht einigen konnten!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juli 2011)

Hanebber schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 214372
> 
> ...



Der Slevogtfelsen?! Ich will da auch wieder hin... *schnief*


----------



## Optimizer (1. August 2011)

Ein Pil(s)z am Mäuerle:





Muh-Kuh-Bagger-Fleckenstein:





Rote Erde:





Treppen fahr'n:





Brett vorm Kopf (interessante Geschichte...der Berggipfel liegt direkt auf der Grenze; vorm Krieg haben die Franzosen dort nen 7m Turm hingebaut, daraufhin die Deutschen ne 10m Holzwand direkt davor....):





Blick auf Löwenstein, Hohenbourg und Wegelnburg:





Beschilderung des Grenzgängerwegs (die Markierung zeigt den typischen Deutschen und Franzosen nebeneinander.....):






Gruß
Der Optimizer - scheee war's


----------



## lomo (1. August 2011)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (1. August 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> [...]Muh-Kuh-Bagger-Fleckenstein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Klasse Tour. Da war ich schon sehr oft zu Fuß unterwegs. Mein absoluter Topfavorit für die noch durchzuführende Bergaufschleicher-Gourmet-Ratt-Tour.


----------



## knut1105 (1. August 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Beschilderung des Grenzgängerwegs (die Markierung zeigt den typischen Deutschen und Franzosen nebeneinander.....):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die franz. markierungen sind super dort - die lokalen und pwv pinseleien auf der anderen seite der grenze unter aller sau... zumindest wars mal noch so im juni.


----------



## Optimizer (1. August 2011)

knut1105 schrieb:


> die franz. markierungen sind super dort - die lokalen und pwv pinseleien auf der anderen seite der grenze unter aller sau... zumindest wars mal noch so im juni.



Und die beiden Trails zu diesem Fleckchen auf französischer Seite sind ebenfalls ein Traum.


----------



## knut1105 (1. August 2011)

^ genau


----------



## rmfausi (1. August 2011)

Hallo Optimizer,
wird es dieses Jahr noch eine Optimizertour geben? Das/Der Bagger ist ja schon schön im Einsatz.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2011)

Scheene Bilder Opti 

Gestern ne kleine Feierabendanfangurlaubrunde gedreht:




Luger was sonst?? von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Höllenberch von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Klingel am Bike?? von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Gruß

Fibbs - unn jetzt geht´s zur Häschdner Hütt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (10. August 2011)

Mal wieder was aus der Südpfalz:


----------



## knut1105 (11. August 2011)

aha - ischs rad wieder sauber ;-)






SIS by night and rain ....


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (11. August 2011)

Rad war doch am Sonntagmorgen schon wieder sauber.......


----------



## Kelme (11. August 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Rad war doch am Sonntagmorgen schon wieder sauber.......


Es gab ja zum erstenmal auch sowas wie einen improvisierten Bikewaschplatz. War wohl nötig.


----------



## knut1105 (11. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gab ja zum erstenmal auch sowas wie einen improvisierten Bikewaschplatz. War wohl nötig.



der wasserschlauch hat auch bei bikern wunder gewirkt


----------



## Kelme (11. August 2011)

Ha, wir hatten einen eigenen kleinen Pool am Zelt (Danke DddAkk). Allerdings konnte man morgens das Blaue nicht mehr sehen. Sah irgendwie anders aus. Rot-Braun.


----------



## rmfausi (12. August 2011)

Änderung:

Ich würde gerne am Mittwoch  (17.08.11) die vom denk ich mal Optimizer hier eingestellte Tour topoftherandzone.gpx nachfahren. Hätte jemand Interesse/Zeit/Lust mitzukommen? Abfahrt in BF Münchweiler a. d. R. habe ich so um 9.00-9.30Uhr gedacht. Auf Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. August 2011)

Trailerkundung erfolgreich abgeschlossen


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. August 2011)

nähe Hermersbergerhof:




Banshee 2 von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Quente (31. August 2011)

pfälzer dreigestirn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. August 2011)

lass es dir schmecken


----------



## Quente (1. September 2011)

jetzt beginnt wieder die zeit, in der man sich die frage stellt - ist es nur ein furz oder doch analhusten mit auswurf?


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. September 2011)

Land in Sicht!


----------



## lomo (1. September 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> jetzt beginnt wieder die zeit, in der man sich die frage stellt - ist es nur ein furz oder doch analhusten mit auswurf?


----------



## el Zimbo (1. September 2011)

Jaja - wenn der frische Traubensaft langsam schlecht wird,
und daheim so viele Zwiebeln lagern, dass sie einfach nur weg müssen,
dann ist's wieder Zeit, am Sonntag mit Kind und Kegel die Pädelscher zu verstopfen,
und dabei immer schön Blick nach unten, da könnten schließlich Käschde liegen...

Ein Hoch auf den güldenen Herbst, der zum Glück noch ein wenig auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## lomo (1. September 2011)

Fehlt nur noch Grumbeersupp' unn Quetschekuche!


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch Grumbeersupp' unn Quetschekuche!



die Zeit war doch erst ...


----------



## lomo (1. September 2011)

Achso ... war kurz weg.
Stimmt, Quetschekuche hatte ich schon ... aber die Kombination mit Grumbeersupp' für dieses Jahr noch nicht.
Ok, dann halt "Supp', Salat un Kaffee!" ... oder wie auch immer das Lied heisst.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. September 2011)

Seit langem mal wieder dort gewesen, super kompliziert hin gefahren, aber Abendpanorama und Abfahrt waren herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Philip (2. September 2011)

Das waren tlw. meine Ausblicke von gestern Abend ....


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (16. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Oktober 2011)

Kenn ich, am Hohenberg; Segelfliegerstartrampe.

Meinen Lieblingsthread rechtzeitig hochgeholt. 

Während meiner Freitagstour über Martinsturm, Madenburg und Rehberg:


----------



## Hanebber (16. Oktober 2011)

Schön Schön, da war wohl richtiges Fotowetter!

Heut wars leider  nicht so klar!




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/998680


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Oktober 2011)

Hanebber schrieb:


> Schön Schön, da war wohl richtiges Fotowetter!
> 
> Heut wars leider  nicht so klar!


 
Stimmt; heute war es wesentlich diesiger, Freitag nahezu perfekt mit toller Fernsicht, dazu kam auf dem Rehberg noch das milde, warme Abendlicht.

Zu dem oberen Foto: Ich war da noch nicht, aber der eine Felsen kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor - könnte das irgendwo vom Gr. Breitenberg bei Wilgartswiesen mit Blick Richtung Spirkelbach sein?


----------



## südpfälzer (16. Oktober 2011)

@teufelstisch: Ich war am Freitag auf am Martinsturm, so zwischen 16:30 uns 17:00 Uhr. Bei der Auffahrt über die Röxelquelle kam mir ein Biker entgegen, und beim finalen Anstieg ist einer vor mir her gefahren, in der Kurve aber Richtung Felsen abgebogen.
Warst Du einer von den beiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanebber (16. Oktober 2011)

@teufelstisch

ne - Jungpfalzhütte!

und Cramerpfad wegen dem Lichtspiel was leider n. so gut rüberkommt!


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Oktober 2011)

@südpfälzer: Glaube nicht, dass ich das war; ich war so zwischen 14:45 und 15:15 Uhr oben (oranger Rahmen, dunkelblauer Kapuzenpulli bzw. graues T-Shirt) und kam von Gossersweiler her weiß-blau und das weiße Dreieck hoch (meine Güte, ist das brutal steil vorm Abzweig Heidenschuh...!). Als ich auf der Abfahrt kurz noch an den Aussichtsfels beim Turm gerollt war, ist hinter mir ein Biker mit kurzem, gelbem Trikot vorbeigefahren. Scheint ja Bikertechnisch viel los zu sein da oben. 16:30 bis 17:00 hättest du mir winken können, da war ich schon drüben auf der Madenburg! 

@Hanebber: Okay, stimmt. Hätte ich wissen müssen.  Von der Jungpfalzhütte fotografiert sich's übrigens früh morgens am besten, dann hat man nicht so brutales Gegenlicht wie Nachmittags/Abends. Edith: Cramerpfad sieht bestimmt genial aus, wenn das Laub komplett in orange- und gelbtönen gefärbt ist, falls das Wetter und die Natur mitspielt, fahr ich in der Kante nochmal mit der dicken Kamera rum.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (17. Oktober 2011)

In der Nähe von Bergzabern

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/996141]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Oktober 2011)

Nach langer Zeit ging's heute u. a. mal wieder an den Haardtrand:


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


>



Da hätte ich was mit weniger Sonne und dafür heftigem Wind anzubieten: (war vor gut 2 Wochen)






Und vom Panorama her bisher mit der schönste Punkt, andem ich im Pälzerwald bisher war:





...die Trails dort waren leider nicht annähernd so gut wie die Aussicht.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Oktober 2011)

Wasse Bild!!! Ich sehe Farben...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (25. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und vom Panorama her bisher mit der schönste Punkt, andem ich im Pälzerwald bisher war:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also der Trail von oben runter nach Eusserthal ist eigentlich ziemlich gut, schön schnell und flowig und vom Zustand her ziemlich gut.

Runter zum Wellbachtal ist das obere Stück bis zum Wiesenweg eingtlich ganz gut, danach ist er ziemlich von den Folgen der nachhaltigen Fortswirtschaft und der Witterung des letzen Herbstes bzw. Winter sehr mitgenommen 

Ich werde morgen früh mal wieder hochfahren


----------



## strandi (25. Oktober 2011)

Im schwedischen Forum gibt es ein Pendant zu diesem Fred 
http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/491823/page=138

138 Seiten mit zum Teil grossartigen Bildern


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wasse Bild!!! Ich sehe Farben...


So ähnlich stand ich dort auch, als ich am Aussichtspunkt ankam 




Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Also der Trail von oben runter nach Eusserthal ist eigentlich ziemlich gut, schön schnell und flowig und vom Zustand her ziemlich gut.
> 
> Runter zum Wellbachtal ist das obere Stück bis zum Wiesenweg eingtlich ganz gut, danach ist er ziemlich von den Folgen der nachhaltigen Fortswirtschaft und der Witterung des letzen Herbstes bzw. Winter sehr mitgenommen


Den von Eußerthal bin ich hoch, dafür wars ok, dass er flowig ist, aber er ist ganz schön steil! Für mich untrainierte Konditionskrücke war das echt ein Problem, zumal nasses Laub, Wurzeln und Steine ihr übriges getan haben 
Den anderen bin ich dann runter, war allerdings trotz Hardtail recht langweilig. Zum entspannt Heizen wars ok. Das ausgewaschene (hab ich so krass glaub ich fast noch nirgends im PW gesehen ) war vom fahren her gar nicht so schlimm. Das untere Stück mit den Felsen in dem Tannenwald kurz vor Ende wäre noch ganz nett gewesen, wäre es dort nicht triefend nass gewesen.
Alles in allem wars aber echt nett, mit knapp 40km und nur gut 700Hm für mich regelrecht ungewohnt, aber hat ja auch seinen Reiz


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So ähnlich stand ich dort auch, als ich am Aussichtspunkt ankam


 
Wann warst du denn dort oben? Ich bin am Samstag Vormittag dran vorbeigefahren, bin den roten Punkt vom Wellbachtal aus hoch. Schönes Plätzchen und tolles Panorama!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (25. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Im schwedischen Forum gibt es ein Pendant zu diesem Fred
> http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/491823/page=138
> 
> 138 Seiten mit zum Teil grossartigen Bildern



IHHHHH Da gibts Rennradbilder! :kotz:

Aber das find ich ganz gut, so siehts hier auch öffters aus...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Wann warst du denn dort oben? Ich bin am Samstag Vormittag dran vorbeigefahren, bin den roten Punkt vom Wellbachtal aus hoch. Schönes Plätzchen und tolles Panorama!


Donnerstag Abend. War gerade noch rechtzeitig aus dem Wald raus, bevor es richtig duster wurde...

Sehr schönes Foto!  Hast du immer ne EOS beim Biken dabei...?


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Donnerstag Abend. War gerade noch rechtzeitig aus dem Wald raus, bevor es richtig duster wurde...
> 
> Sehr schönes Foto!  Hast du immer ne EOS beim Biken dabei...?


 
Danke! "Nicht immer, aber immer öfter"!  Hab sie noch nicht so lange und da ich wenn es kühl ist auf längeren Runden eh öfter mal den Rucksack mitnehme, pack ich sie halt mit rein. Hauptziel waren schöne Herbstlaubaufnahmen, aber der Wald ist ja immer noch nicht so richtig bunt. Sonst reicht mir für unterwegs die kleine Kompakte auch!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Donnerstag Abend. War gerade noch rechtzeitig aus dem Wald raus, bevor es richtig duster wurde...


 
Wenn mal wieder in der kante bist, kannst ja mal bescheid sagen, können ja mal ne gemeinsame Runde drehen. Hab ab nächste Woche 3 Urlaub


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Sonst reicht mir für unterwegs die kleine Kompakte auch!


Meine beiden Bilder da oben wurden mit dem Ei-Fon geschossen 




Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Wenn mal wieder in der kante bist, kannst ja mal bescheid sagen, können ja mal ne gemeinsame Runde drehen. Hab ab nächste Woche 3 Urlaub


Mein "Urlaub" ( = Semesterferien) ist gerade seit 3 Tagen zuende... bin daher wieder nur am Wochenende im Pälzerwald unterwegs, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. Oktober 2011)

Immer wieder


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Meine beiden Bilder da oben wurden mit dem Ei-Fon geschossen


 
Jo, die Dinger liefern inzwischen schon ne relativ gute Qualität, zumindest um es sich auf nem Monitor anzusehen. Da ich auch Apple-Atheist und so einer von diesen ca. fünf sturen Menschen in diesem Lande bin, der gar kein Handy besitzt,   bleibt mir auch nur, immer schön meine Canon Powershot bzw. auch mal das ganz schwere Geschütz im Rucksack mitzunehmen. Die dann doch immer noch jedem Ei-Phone etc. weit überlegen sind. Nur telefonieren kann ich damit halt nicht.


----------



## Optimizer (26. Oktober 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


>



Lieber Teufelstisch. Deine Bilder sind pervers und eine absolute Bereicherung für dieses Forum!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. Oktober 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Lieber Teufelstisch. Deine Bilder sind pervers und eine absolute Bereicherung für dieses Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Oktober 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Lieber Teufelstisch. Deine Bilder sind pervers und eine absolute Bereicherung für dieses Forum!


 
Böser Fehler - mich für meine Fotos zu loben... 

Als Belohnung mal ein kleines "Best of" aus 2011:


----------



## Quente (26. Oktober 2011)

...da kann ich nur sagen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Jo, die Dinger liefern inzwischen schon ne relativ gute Qualität, zumindest um es sich auf nem Monitor anzusehen. Da ich auch Apple-Atheist und so einer von diesen ca. fünf sturen Menschen in diesem Lande bin, der gar kein Handy besitzt,   bleibt mir auch nur, immer schön meine Canon Powershot bzw. auch mal das ganz schwere Geschütz im Rucksack mitzunehmen. Die dann doch immer noch jedem Ei-Phone etc. weit überlegen sind. Nur telefonieren kann ich damit halt nicht.


Ich kann dich verstehen... ich stehe dem Apple-Hype auch sehr kritisch gegenüber. War am Ende aber doch eine Entscheidung rein aufgrund der technischen Eigenschaften - und ich nutze das Teil echt häufig. Nur SEHR selten zum telefonieren 
Die Fotoqualität ist für vieles echt ausreichend, natürlich nicht zum drucken oder entwickeln lassen, ist halt einfach doch kein vollwertiger Fotoapparat. Das gute an dem Teil ist aber, ich habs eh quasi immer dabei -> jederzeit ein Schnappschuss möglich 

BTW: falls du die Fotos von mir im Bilder & Videos Thread gesehen hast - die sind auch alle von einer 550D geschossen 




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Böser Fehler - mich für meine Fotos zu loben...


Nein, ich finde, das ist durchaus gerechtfertigt!  Das zweite und dritte würd ich mir glatt ins Wohnzimmer hängen.




Quente schrieb:


> ...da kann ich nur sagen...


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Oktober 2011)

Wahsinns Bilder! 
Aber wo ist das Bild her? Dahner Felsenland?


Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Böser Fehler - mich für meine Fotos zu loben...
> 
> Als Belohnung mal ein kleines "Best of" aus 2011:


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Oktober 2011)

Echt  Teufelstisch

@Tick: Erfweiler (Hahnberg)

Gruß

Fibbs - weiter so


----------



## kleinerHai (27. Oktober 2011)

Erfweiler bei Dahn am Hahnenfels, denk' ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. Oktober 2011)

Same picture, other Jahreszeit:


----------



## lomo (27. Oktober 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ...da kann ich nur sagen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Oktober 2011)

dann mach ich auch mal mit:




Felsenblick Erfweiler von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Oktober 2011)

Also das Ding hier!?!
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Erfwei...pfalz,+Rheinland-Pfalz&gl=de&t=h&z=19&vpsrc=6

ich komme in letzter Zeit viel zu wenig in die Südpfalz... War schon froh letztens wieder auf die Hohe Loog zu kommen... Das Südlichste (bis auf Rehberg[quelle]) dieses Jahr.


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Oktober 2011)

Dankedanke...!  Ist nur ne Auswahl von 3 aus ca. 3500 allein dieses Jahr. Deswegen machen Touren mit mir auch keinen Spaß, weil ich alle paar Minuten anhalte, um irgendwas zu knipsen.  Nen Trainingskollegen beim alljährlichen Pässe-Rennradfahren in den Alpen mache ich damit als immer regelrecht wahnsinnig. Und mich zu loben ist in der Hinsicht gefährlich, weil ich dann dazu neige, tonnenweise Fotos zu posten...! 

@Smubob: Sind jedenfalls sehr coole Aufnahmen von dir am Weinbiet. Deine Kamera oder die eines Kollegen?

Und das schöne Foto vom Felslandblick habe ich zu 90% Opti zu verdanken - durch den bin ich nämlich damals erst auf die Location aufmerksam geworden (ich lese ja schon ne Weile mit). Dann noch bei der Tourenplanung bewusst die Tageszeit und den Sonnenstand beachtet, Glück mit dem Nebel: tataaaa...!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @Smubob: Sind jedenfalls sehr coole Aufnahmen von dir am Weinbiet. Deine Kamera oder die eines Kollegen?


Danke  Gebührt aber auch dem exquisiten Fotofinger meiner Freundin. Die Kamera hatte sie ausgeliehen, sie hat von Berufs wegen da (eingeschränkten) Zugriff drauf...


----------



## Optimizer (27. Oktober 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Und das schöne Foto vom Felslandblick habe ich zu 90% Opti zu verdanken



Na toll.....jetzt bin ich wieder dran Schuld....

@tick: Ich hab da mal ne Mördertour veranstaltet, bei der man an diesem und noch 100 zig traumhaften Aussichtspunkten vorbeikommt.
Weitere Schleichwerbung dazu hier:
http://www.randzonenbiker.de/?p=578


----------



## Quente (27. Oktober 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Na toll.....jetzt bin ich wieder dran Schuld....
> 
> @tick: Ich hab da mal ne Mördertour veranstaltet, bei der man an diesem und noch 100 zig traumhaften Aussichtspunkten vorbeikommt.
> Weitere Schleichwerbung dazu hier:
> http://www.randzonenbiker.de/?p=578


 

das hast du von der scheizz, jetzt hast du mich an der backe, ich fahr auch mal wieder mit in der randzone.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. Oktober 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ich komme in letzter Zeit viel zu wenig in die Südpfalz... War schon froh letztens wieder auf die Hohe Loog zu kommen... Das Südlichste (bis auf Rehberg[quelle]) dieses Jahr.



Hehe, da ist wohl bei Gelegenheit ein weiterer Nightride fällig. Der Jogger vom letzten Mal war übrigens gestern auch mit Rad unterwegs.

Addendum:
Herr Teufelstisch, Danke für die Bilder. Sehr schön!


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke  Gebührt aber auch dem exquisiten Fotofinger meiner Freundin. Die Kamera hatte sie ausgeliehen, sie hat von Berufs wegen da (eingeschränkten) Zugriff drauf...


 
Das ist natürlich doppelt Praktisch - hinsichtlich Freundin und Kamera! 

Endlich wird's richtig farbig im Wald:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (28. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Hehe, da ist wohl bei Gelegenheit ein weiterer Nightride fällig. Der Jogger vom letzten Mal war übrigens gestern auch mit Rad unterwegs.
> 
> Addendum:
> Herr Teufelstisch, Danke für die Bilder. Sehr schön!


Auf jeden! Aber das wieder im AWP CUP.


----------



## Optimizer (28. Oktober 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich doppelt Praktisch - hinsichtlich Freundin und Kamera!
> 
> Endlich wird's richtig farbig im Wald:



Der Fels da links am Rand des Trails ist ein recht schöner Kicker. Dabei sollte allerdings auf die richtige Gewichtsverlagerung beim Abheben geachtet werden:


----------



## lomo (28. Oktober 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Fels da links am Rand des Trails ist ein recht schöner Kicker. Dabei sollte allerdings auf die richtige Gewichtsverlagerung beim Abheben geachtet werden:



Autschn!


----------



## Kelme (29. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Höhe zwischen Eselshohl und Atlasfelsen auf der Route 4 MTB-Park.




EinGang[by]Kelme_11.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## TomChili (29. Oktober 2011)

Na, wo war ich heute?


----------



## Christian86 (29. Oktober 2011)

Sag mal ^^


----------



## TomChili (29. Oktober 2011)

Rate mal. Kleiner Tip, im Hintergrund ne Burg/Kloster o.ä. 

O.k. ist etwas vernebelt :-(


----------



## Christian86 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht. Wenns das ist, was ich denke, dann war ich da erst 1x (und zwar diese Woche).

Richtung Neustadt? Kalmit oder sowas?


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Oktober 2011)

TomChili schrieb:


> Na, wo war ich heute?


 
Schwierig. Der Hintergrund ist auch ein bisserl arg überbelichtet.  War da noch nicht, voll geraten anhand Gefühl und Kartenmaterials: Spangenberg oder Erfenstein?

Ich liebe den Herbst: 

























Warum kann das Laub eigentlich nicht das ganze Jahr goldgelb und nur im Herbst grün sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (29. Oktober 2011)

TomChili schrieb:


> Na, wo war ich heute?



Bismarckturm


----------



## Optimizer (29. Oktober 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Warum kann das Laub eigentlich nicht das ganze Jahr goldgelb und nur im Herbst grün sein?!



So gings mir heut auch. War das erste Mal seit Jahren wieder auf dem Ruppertsstein, da mir unklar war, dass dieser seit Ende Juni schon wieder offen ist.

@Teufelstisch: Bis auf das erste Bild alles erkannt. Das zweite Bild ist grenznah, die zwei letzteren gerade bei uns um die Ecke, oder?


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Oktober 2011)

@Opti: Ich war Mitte/Ende Juli auch oben, da war er wegen Vogelbrut aber immer noch zugesperrt.

Ansonsten: Gar nicht so einfach, ne Ecke zu finden, die noch keiner kennt.  Jep.  Das Erste ist in der Nähe zum Zweiten. Etwas weiter nördlich. Da hab ich auch am in unmittelbarer Nähe liegenden Sattel mit Schutzhütte einen mit ner "3" markierten Weg gefunden, den ich das nächste Mal wohl runterfahren werde...


----------



## TomChili (30. Oktober 2011)

O.k. Bismarkturm ist schon ganz nah dran. Von eben diesem runter Richtung Sonnenwendklinik. Das im Hintergrund kaum zu erkennende Teil ist die Klosterruine Limburg. War ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Hanebber (30. Oktober 2011)

Heute mit spez. Lichtverhältnissen.










.

.


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Oktober 2011)

@Hanebber: Schöne Pix! 

Heute ging's mal Richtung KL:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian86 (31. Oktober 2011)

Lügner!
So schön isses in KL nicht ^^

Das vom dritten Bild kenn ich garnich?


----------



## Hanebber (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön!

Wo warst Du denn da? Von P-Town aus?


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Oktober 2011)

Christian86 schrieb:


> Lügner!
> So schön isses in KL nicht ^^
> 
> Das vom dritten Bild kenn ich garnich?


 
Ich schrieb ja auch *Richtung* KL...  Bei Trippstadt, südwestlich den Berg runter! 

@Hanebber: Kleiner Transfer an die Biebermühle. Strecke (70 km) dafür heute fast nur Forstautobahnen oder Radwege. *Edit:* Sorry... Gelterswoog, Burg Hohenecken und Karlstal...


----------



## südpfälzer (31. Oktober 2011)

Angeregt durch die schönen Bilder von Teufelstisch hatte ich heute auch mal eine Knipse dabei. Die Bilder entstanden im Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald, Tour 4:





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1007005


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. November 2011)

@südpfälzer: Schäää! 

Teil der heutigen Ausbeute (entlang am Rande der Randzone):


----------



## Optimizer (1. November 2011)

Du Hund! Solangsam wirds unverschämt.... ;-)

Danke für dieses wunderschöne in Szene setzen der Randzone. 
Beim letzten tippe ich auf Maiblumenfels. Die ersten zwei könnten am Rothenberg gewesen sein!?!


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. November 2011)

Sorry, aber der Herbst ist einfach meine Zeit!  Mein armes Rennrad sieht mich in letzter Zeit nur noch beleidigt an, weil ich nur noch das MTB Gassi führe.  Wenn die Blätter alle von den Bäumen sind wird's wieder ruhiger, versprochen! 

Rothenberg, Altschlossfelsen, (Randzonen-)Krappenfels. Am Christkindlfelsen war ich auch. Das erste Mal seit letztes Jahr Heiligabend!

Auf dem Grenzweg (blau-weiß Rtg. Zollstock) kamen mir auch drei schiebend entgegen - zufällig niemand von hier?


----------



## ytsan (1. November 2011)

Randzone / Rothenberg, da war ich heute doch auch:





Etwas weiter Richtung Nord-Ost




Schon schön zur Zeit.


----------



## Quente (1. November 2011)

...ein bild von "driwwe"...


----------



## Optimizer (1. November 2011)

Alles gelb:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. November 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ...ein bild von "driwwe"...





Optimizer schrieb:


> Alles gelb



Gelbfüßler


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Alles gelb:


 
Das Motiv kenn ich doch irgendwoher...?! Hat der Sprung diesmal besser geklappt?


----------



## Optimizer (1. November 2011)

Hat er!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. November 2011)

*Trifelsblick* (der Trifels auf dem Foto leider kaum bis nicht zu erkennen) aber eine sehr schöne Location auch wenn ich diesmal zu Fuß unterwegs war ;-) 

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/20111106130920.jpg/]
	


[/URL]


----------



## Optimizer (8. November 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> *Trifelsblick* (der Trifels auf dem Foto leider kaum bis nicht zu erkennen) aber eine sehr schöne Location auch wenn ich diesmal zu Fuß unterwegs war ;-)



Schönes Fleckchen. Ist das der Aussichtspunkt in der Nähe vom Opferstein?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schönes Fleckchen. Ist das der Aussichtspunkt in der Nähe vom Opferstein?



ja geografisch oberhalb und zwischen "Schäfer Gretels Felsen" und Opferstein, right-hand side of the way


----------



## Optimizer (8. November 2011)

@Rocky: Am Abzweig vom breiten Weg zu dem Aussichtspunkt ist damals dieses Bildchen hier entstanden:





Aber was und wo zum Henker sind die "Schäfer Gretels Felsen"


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Aber was und wo zum Henker sind die "Schäfer Gretels Felsen"



Du kennst nicht die Story von Schäfer Gretels Felsen ? Na wenn ich mein twentyniner fertig hab dann zeig ich sie dir mal


----------



## Kelme (8. November 2011)

Wenn man da nur mit dem 29-er hinkommt, sieht der Optimizer die Felsen nie.
Es gibt Dinge, die will ich mir nicht vorstellen. Opti auf einem 29-er gehört dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. November 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Du kennst nicht die Story von Schäfer Gretels Felsen ? Na wenn ich mein twentyniner fertig hab dann zeig ich sie dir mal


ähmm...hat aber hoffentlich nix mit Fels runterstupsen zu tun, oder!?!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ähmm...hat aber hoffentlich nix mit Fels runterstupsen zu tun, oder!?!



nein.....obwohl


----------



## Optimizer (8. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die will ich mir nicht vorstellen. Opti auf einem 29-er gehört dazu.



Hatten wir beide uns nichtmal über so ne Konstellation in starr unterhalten...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hatten wir beide uns nichtmal über so ne Konstellation in starr unterhalten...



wenn er Politiker wäre, würde ich sagen das fällt unter die Rubrik "Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern" .....


----------



## Kelme (8. November 2011)

Für Menschen ab einer gewissen Größe würde die Kombination 29-er und starr durchaus Sinn machen - vorausgesetzt es ist ein Singlespeeder .


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die will ich mir nicht vorstellen. Opti auf einem 29-er gehört dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinsdale (8. November 2011)

Bunt wars.


----------



## Optimizer (13. November 2011)

Schöne Treppe gefunden:


----------



## Houschter (13. November 2011)

Ganz schön lang!  Wer baut denn sowas in den Wald?


----------



## Optimizer (13. November 2011)

Die NATO....


----------



## rmfausi (13. November 2011)

Ohne flachs? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (13. November 2011)

Ohne Flachs. Die Treppe kommt direkt am Stolleneingang des Arius-Bunkers raus. Dieser war bis in die 90er Jahre NATO-Hauptquartier in einem möglichen Kriegsfall.


----------



## eL (13. November 2011)

dat bild scheint mir scho etwas vergilbt und alt! da frag ick mir ob et die treppe noch gibt.

oder hattest du ne zeitreise gemacht?


----------



## Kelme (13. November 2011)

Ohne Treppe


----------



## lomo (13. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... NATO....



Ist das der geheime Zwotaccount vom PWV?

Autsch


----------



## strandi (13. November 2011)

Strandi hat was feines aus Schweden mitgebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (13. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ist das der geheime Zwotaccount vom PWV?
> 
> Autsch


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. November 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Strandi hat was feines aus Schweden mitgebracht
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1014082
> 
> 
> ...



TANNENWALD


----------



## donnersberger (13. November 2011)

das erste Bild ist der Hammer


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ohne Flachs. Die Treppe kommt direkt am Stolleneingang des Arius-Bunkers raus. Dieser war bis in die 90er Jahre NATO-Hauptquartier in einem möglichen Kriegsfall.


 
Ha, das Treppchen kenn ich auch! In der Kante gibts noch so ein paar.

Demnächst wird übrigens aus dem ehemaligen Nato-Behelfs-HQ ein Rechenzentrum. Ich find's sehr schade, dass man das Stollensystem nie touristisch geöffnet hatte. Ne unterirdische MTB-Strecke hätte man ja auch anlegen können...?!


----------



## lomo (13. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... Ne unterirdische MTB-Strecke hätte man ja auch anlegen können...?!



Alternativ auch ein Wanderweg ...


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. November 2011)

Natürlich auch dies...! 

Heute bei Nacht und (leider) Nebel im Trifelsland unterwegs:












Die meisten Fotos, u. a. vom Slevogtfelsen sind leider nix geworden, da ich kein gescheites Stativ mit dabei hatte.


----------



## strandi (13. November 2011)

Noch etwas Nachschub aus dem Land der Wikinger


----------



## Optimizer (14. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ha, das Treppchen kenn ich auch! In der Kante gibts noch so ein paar.


Wenn du die in unmittelbarer Nähe meinst, dann sind da noch zwei... Eine ein paar Meter weiter links mit zerrottetem Geländer. Und dann nochmal eine ganz links "eine Etage höher" am Eingang zur "Knecht-Rupprechts-Bobbahn"...
Btw. ist die Länge, die Schmierigkeit der Stufen und das Gekurve nicht das Problem bei dieser Treppe, sondern vielmehr der unrhythmische Abstand der Stufen (macht sich beim HT sehr nachteilhaft bemerkbar...).


----------



## captainz3 (14. November 2011)

Endlich hat der Weg mich und mein Rad auch mal in den schönen südlichen Teil der Pfalz geführt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (14. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> .......Btw. ist die Länge, die Schmierigkeit der Stufen und das Gekurve nicht das Problem bei dieser Treppe, sondern vielmehr der unrhythmische Abstand der Stufen (macht sich beim HT sehr nachteilhaft bemerkbar...).



Genau.......
................
...................
......................
....wenn du aber mit dem twentyniner drüberfährst ist das.......wie wende flieeggst....... ährlich


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Heute bei Nacht und (leider) Nebel im Trifelsland unterwegs:


Naja, also beim zweiten Bild trägt gerade der Nebel mit zum Charme des Bilds bei 




Nikos schrieb:


> wenn du aber mit dem twentyniner drüberfährst ist das.......wie wende flieeggst....... ährlich


Ich hol schon mal Popcorn


----------



## Flugrost (15. November 2011)

Wer bekommt heutzutage noch "Popcorn" runter ... hualp!
Die 29er Diskussion hingegen finde ich interessant. Folgende Fragen interessieren mich.
Thema Hinteradversetzen - Wann macht das Hinterrad die Grätsche?
Die Belastungen beim Aufsetzen sind doch deutlich höher als bei einem 26er LR. Weiche Felgen wie zB meine Sun Equalizer lechzen nach Zentrierorgien. (26)
Thema Gabel: Eine 160er für Twentyniner baut so hoch, dass man einen doppelt gekröpften Vorbau braucht (ca -30Grad). Der wird dann von Syntace hergestellt, wenns die ersten 160er Gabeln für 29er gibt - 11Monate Lieferverzug exclusive.
Aber ich bleibe gespannt. Am Sonntag war ein Kollege mit einem 29er Stumpjumper dabei und sehr zügig unterwegs. Da es in der Pfalz recht wenige, wirklich schwierige Passagen gibt, bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob es sich mit den vielgepriesenen Rolleigenschaften der 29er nicht auch gut rollen lässt.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. November 2011)

Zu dem Thema: 2Soulscycles Quarterhorse, uiuiuiui. Das würde ich gerne mal Probe fahren.


----------



## Optimizer (15. November 2011)

29er.....? Seid ihr alle des Wahnsinns?


----------



## Quente (15. November 2011)

...bei meiner körpergröße würden die füße, selbst bei einem xxs rahmen, nicht auf den boden reichen...
hmmmm, aber der schwerpunkt liegt dann unterhalb der radnabe????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 29er.....? Seid ihr alle des Wahnsinns?



Genau meine Meinung ..... 

Gruß

Fibbs - vielleicht noch nen E-Motor dazu ??


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. November 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung .....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Fibbs - vielleicht noch nen E-Motor dazu ??


Gib's doch zu, Dein neues Rad ist längst bestellt und wird ein 29er...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung .....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Fibbs - vielleicht noch nen E-Motor dazu ??


Genau auf dich hatte ich in der Sache gezählt


----------



## lomo (15. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 29er.....? Seid ihr alle des Wahnsinns?



69er!


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. November 2011)

mal wieder Bilder mit nem 26er 




Wildsaufelsen ohne Wildschwein von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Randzonenblick ohne Opti von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Trifelsblick ohne Trifels von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Paddelweiher von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Gruß

Fibbs - weitermachen


----------



## lomo (15. November 2011)

... und ich muss drinnen arbeiten ...


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. November 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mal wieder Bilder mit nem 26er


 
Wass'e Supp...!

Die Nebel-Sonne-Grenze verlief heute ja wieder eine Weile lang haarscharf über PS (Fehrbach in der Sonne, Ruhbank im Nebel), sah auf dem Sat-Bild so aus, als hätte die Kalmit da ein Loch in die Hochnebeldecke reingerissen, welches sich dann südwestlich davon bis ins Saarland erstreckte. Hatte ich aber auch nix von, zu spät losgefahren und schon war alles wieder saukalt und grau in grau. Ein ganzer Tag Sonne wär jetzt aber auch wirklich mal nicht verkehrt...! 

@Smubob: Stimmt auch wieder - hauptsächlich wollte ich halt ein schönes Foto kurz nach Sonnenuntergang vom Rehberg aus machen - nur da war die Suppe einfach viel zu dick, die lockerte nur später und zwischenzeitlich mal kurz auf.


----------



## Hanebber (15. November 2011)

@Teufelstisch

Ja Sonne wär mal nicht schlecht.

Hier ein kleines Trostpflaster  - ist zwar schon ne Woche alt und hab ich kurz vor Zuhause aufgenommen.


----------



## Miro266 (15. November 2011)

Super tolle Bilder !
Miro´


----------



## Optimizer (15. November 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Randzonenblick ohne Opti von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Besser ohne Opti als mit doppeltem....hatten wir auch schon mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (15. November 2011)

Hanebber schrieb:


>


----------



## Thorsten_F (15. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die will ich mir nicht vorstellen. Opti auf einem 29-er gehört dazu.



Vorher kommt er in die Zisterne!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Besser ohne Opti als mit doppeltem....hatten wir auch schon mal...



dann wäre kein Platz mehr frei gewesen


----------



## unocz (15. November 2011)

immer diese 26er rassisten


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Paddelweiher


...ohne Paddelboot (in Aktion zumindest).




Hanebber schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Trostpflaster  - ist zwar schon ne Woche alt und hab ich kurz vor Zuhause aufgenommen.


Sehr schön 




unocz schrieb:


> immer diese 26er rassisten


Rassismus muss nichts schlechtes sein - wo er angebracht ist 


Sonne hatte es hier in der Mainzer Außenstelle heute zwar teilweise, hat sich aber trotzdem sehr schattig angefühlt. Und als ich endlich auf dem MTB saß, gab es nur noch Sonne aus der Dose...


----------



## Kelme (20. November 2011)

GBB-Rittermahl_2011_4.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Hanebber (20. November 2011)

Schönes Bild Sir Kleme


----------



## Joshua60 (20. November 2011)

tolle Aussicht, aber schwierige Lichtverhältnisse für kleine Casios...




ein toller Herbst bis jetzt!


----------



## Quente (20. November 2011)

... hier muss es hexen geben...










...ich habe einen schuss mit nach hause genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. November 2011)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## Hanebber (20. November 2011)

Mir auch!

Hier vom heutigem Kurzausflug!


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. November 2011)

Heute Nachmittag ein schönes Plätzel (Deichenwand) bei Wilgartswiesen entdeckt. Den dort vorhandenen Reifenspuren nach sind sogar welche diesen Mördertrail vor kurzem mit dem Bike runter.


----------



## Optimizer (15. Januar 2012)

Spitze Rad im Vordergrund, Spitze Boll im Hintergrund


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Januar 2012)

teufelstisch schrieb:


> heute nachmittag ein schönes plätzel (deichenwand) bei wilgartswiesen entdeckt. Den dort vorhandenen reifenspuren nach sind sogar welche diesen mördertrail vor kurzem mit dem bike runter.


----------



## Luzy123 (15. Januar 2012)

Ein spitzen Punkt auf 496m...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Januar 2012)

@Fibbs79: Aha...! 

@Opti: Juhu, ich darf mal wieder Schöne-Punkte-Raten (und werde wohl wie immer versagen): Irgendwo auf'm Wartenberg...?


----------



## Optimizer (16. Januar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @Fibbs79: Aha...!
> 
> @Opti: Juhu, ich darf mal wieder Schöne-Punkte-Raten (und werde wohl wie immer versagen): Irgendwo auf'm Wartenberg...?



Gestern war ich mit meinem Kleinen zu Fuß unterwegs an der Falkenburg. Beim Aufweg hatte ich einen schönen Blick rüber zur Deichenwand. Den Trail dort muss ich auch unbedingt mal fahren, ebenso wie die zwei anderen Pfade (u.a. den Harzpfad) welche auf dem "B" liegen....

@Teufelstisch: ne, so weit bin ich nicht gekommen, leider. Ist ein Ausblick von der ersten Kurve des Schotterwegs, der direkt hinterm Katharinenhof hoch zum "Kuhpfad" geht.


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Januar 2012)

Jo, jetzt wo du's sagst... Als ich den Weg das bislang erste und einzige Mal hoch bin, war's fast noch stockfinsterste Nacht, von daher bin ich entschuldigt!


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Januar 2012)

oh wie schön ist Panorama von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> oh wie schön ist Panorama


 Ich bin auch Panorama-Fetischist  Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich den Trifelsblick von diesem schönen Punkt aus anscheinend nicht kenne


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (17. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> oh wie schön ist Panorama von fibbs79 auf Flickr



und dann mit dem Zug heim


----------



## Optimizer (17. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Panorama-Fetischist  Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich den Trifelsblick von diesem schönen Punkt aus anscheinend nicht kenne


Mir gings auch so, musste Fibbs ebenfalls fragen wo das ist. Für dich, lieber Smubob, wirds allerdings bitter. Sobald er dir verraten hat, wo das Panoramafleckchen ist, wirst du in tiefer Schande versinken müssen!!!


----------



## Ducus (17. Januar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mir gings auch so, musste Fibbs ebenfalls fragen wo das ist. Für dich, lieber Smubob, wirds allerdings bitter. Sobald er dir verraten hat, wo das Panoramafleckchen ist, wirst du in tiefer Schande versinken müssen!!!




Ich weiss es   ........besser, da fahre ich jetzt hin !!


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Panorama-Fetischist  Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich den Trifelsblick von diesem schönen Punkt aus anscheinend nicht kenne


Förlenberg... Ostseite... Wettereck... 
Die Bank und die Steine sind ziemlich neu, hab da im November gestaunt als ich vorbei kam...


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. Januar 2012)

An dem Tag war's jedenfalls das Schönwettereck!  Mich hat damals das gerodete Fleckchen hinter der Münz bei der Aussicht vom Rehberg neugierig gemacht, da musste ich unbedingt mal hin. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

Mal zwei schöne Punkte aus'm Archiv (letzten Oktober):









Falls es doch wayne interessieren sollte: War auf'm Jüngstberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Förlenberg... Ostseite... Wettereck...
> Die Bank und die Steine sind ziemlich neu, hab da im November gestaunt als ich vorbei kam...



Altes Verrotshänsel 
Den alten 13er von der Ahlmühle aus hoch ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> und dann mit dem Zug heim



Die DB muss doch auch unterstützt werden


----------



## unocz (17. Januar 2012)

das ist ja schon fast allgemeinbildung!!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mir gings auch so, musste Fibbs ebenfalls fragen wo das ist. Für dich, lieber Smubob, wirds allerdings bitter. Sobald er dir verraten hat, wo das Panoramafleckchen ist, wirst du in tiefer Schande versinken müssen!!!


Ach du, dass das direkt bei mir ums Eck sein musste (Föhrlenberg/Wetterberg/...) war ja von der Blickrichtung auf den Trifels her schon klar. Mir ist auch schon bewusst, dass ich oft wie ein Roboter die gleichen Wege fahre. Aber wie heißts so schön: "Zarte Liebe ist uns heilig, aber wir habens meistens eilig" 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Förlenberg... Ostseite... Wettereck...
> Die Bank und die Steine sind ziemlich neu, hab da im November gestaunt als ich vorbei kam...


Ist wohl die Stelle wo wir damals "vor all den Jahren" mal mit Paul waren? Vertridespot/Felsdrop...? Wenn da jetzt ne Bank mit Hinkelsteinen steht und ich seit dem nicht dort war, wunderts micht nicht, dass ich das nicht erkannt hab. 
Aber *Ost*seite kann ja gar nie niemals nicht sein! Wenn du von der Ostseite des Föhrlenbergs bis zum Trifels kucken kannst, hast du Röntgenaugen  Der Osten den du meinst müsste Norden oder Nordwesten heißen 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Altes Verrotshänsel
> Den alten 13er von der Ahlmühle aus hoch ...



Das letzte Stück von dem nehm ich immer als Abschluss bei der Abfahrt  Weiter hoch wie bis zur ersten Querung war ich auf dem schon länger nicht mehr...


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Ist wohl die Stelle wo wir damals "vor all den Jahren" mal mit Paul waren? Vertridespot/Felsdrop...? Wenn da jetzt ne Bank mit Hinkelsteinen steht und ich seit dem nicht dort war, wunderts micht nicht, dass ich das nicht erkannt hab.
> Aber *Ost*seite kann ja gar nie niemals nicht sein! Wenn du von der Ostseite des Föhrlenbergs bis zum Trifels kucken kannst, hast du Röntgenaugen  Der Osten den du meinst müsste Norden oder Nordwesten heißen


Ja das Osten wo Frankreich liegt, ich seh schon, du verstehst mich.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Januar 2012)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1048451]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1048452]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Januar 2012)

@stonelebs: Tipp? Hab das Gefühl, ich hätte den Klotz schon mal gesehen...

Wieder aus'm Archiv. Nicht mal mehr am Rande der Randzone, aber grad noch so im (oder am) Pfälzerwald:


----------



## Optimizer (25. Januar 2012)

Beim Stonelebs hätt ich auf Napoleonsfels getippt, aber ich glaub, des isser ned...
Und der Herr Teufelstisch hat Fotos von nem Städtchen, wo einst der Franz von Sickingen zuhause war?


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Januar 2012)

@Opti: Napoleon hatte ich auch erst im Sinn, hab aber auch Zweifel... Ansonsten: Genau der, der da gewohnt hat: 





Herrengärtchen, Bismarckturm und Burg Nanstein in Landstuhl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (25. Januar 2012)

es ist der Hundsfelsen ganz in der Nähe beim Martinsturm.


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Januar 2012)

Ahhhh hätte ich doch mal nen Tipp abgegeben 

Schöner Kletterfelsen, zumindest bis zum ersten Podest


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Februar 2012)

Uff'm Hummel:


----------



## Joshua60 (4. Februar 2012)

Südlich des Neckars mit Blickrichtung Neckargemünd / Neckarsteinach




CIMG8161_1024 von [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/66


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. Februar 2012)

Blick vom Kostenfels auf das schöne Rinnthal


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2012)

Blick vom Ringstein auf Dorf und Burg Lemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (31. März 2012)

Nicht so weit weg, aber den Anstieg hatte ich mir schon länger "vorgenommen".




Paarlauf gucken von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Oben angekommen wird zur Zeit nicht nach oben geklettert. Die Mieter brauchen Ruhe. Recht so.




Kinderstube mit Aussicht von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. März 2012)

Schöne Aussichtsloge über dem Queichtal entdeckt:


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2012)

Als wir gestern in den Zoo nach Landau sind, hab ich da rübergeschaut und gedacht, da muss ich auch mal hin. Kommt man da mit dem "B" hin?


----------



## Flugrost (31. März 2012)

Nordic Kinderwagendrücking?


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. März 2012)

Bin vom Sattel zwischen Wilgartswiesen und dem Freischbachtal dem W gefolgt. Wollte eigentlich zur Wilgartaburg, aber rechts führt dann ein Schild auf den Trail zum Aufels. Weiter runter ins Queichtal technisch durchaus anspruchsvoll.

Biste am Ringstein dann die Treppe runtergefahren?


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2012)

Du wirst lachen: Ich hab da schon öfters dran gedacht runterzufahren. Hab Bedenken wegen dem Handlauf und meiner Lenkerbreite... ich werde erstmal an der Treppe am Rabenfels üben.

@Armin: Nö, hab mein Mädel auf Händen getragen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen: Ich hab da schon öfters dran gedacht runterzufahren. Hab Bedenken wegen dem Handlauf und meiner Lenkerbreite... ich werde erstmal an der Treppe am Rabenfels üben.
> 
> @Armin: Nö, hab mein Mädel auf Händen getragen.



Den Gedanken kenne ich auch 
Am Au-Felsen war ich schon lange nicht mehr. Die Abfahrt hat doch Treppenstufen, oder?


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. März 2012)

Ich hätte nicht fragen sollen... 

Nö, Treppen gibt's da keine. Aber enge Kehren, ziemlich steil und auch loses Geröll.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. April 2012)

Aber alles fahrbar....


----------



## nismo2002 (2. April 2012)

Tolle Aussicht über die Rheinebene vom Wetterkreuz






Märchenhaftes Panorama von der Burg Neuscharfeneck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (10. April 2012)

Die paar Stunden mit blauem Himmel heute ausgenutzt für ne Tour zum Luitpoldturm und zur Gräfenstein. Sogar Sicht bis ins Wohnzimmer von Heinz Becker heute.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## unocz (1. Mai 2012)

wirklich schön !!!!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Mai 2012)

Seufz


----------



## südpfälzer (1. Mai 2012)

@ pfalzwaldgeist: Diese Aussicht haben wir heute auch genossen.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mehr Zeit gehabt hätte, wäre ich mit euch gekommen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Mai 2012)

Uff de Almersberch muss ich a mol ball widder...! 

Schöner Punkt im Naturpark Nordvogesen - der Hanauer Weiher (heute allerdings auf schmalen Reifen angesteuert):


----------



## Optimizer (4. Mai 2012)

Erbensfelsen mit der kleinen Arche.... sehr schön! Hast du den Northshoretrail am anderen Ufer auch mitgenommen?


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Mai 2012)

Wie ich schrub: heute führte ich den Dackelschneider Gassi.  Mit dem MTB war ich da aber natürlich auch schon öfter unterwegs (auch ganz oben am Erbsenfelsenbogen und auf der Waldeck). Der besagte Trail ist mir aber entgangen. Werde in der nächsten Zeit mal wieder mit dem Auto nach Bitsch fahren und dann von dort aus mit dem MTB auf Entdeckungsreise gehen! Die passenden Berichts-Fredds von dir werde ich dann vorher nochmal studieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. Mai 2012)

Das waren meine Schnappschüsse von letztem Jahr vom Hanauer Weiher bzw Waldeck:


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Juni 2012)

In de Läämener Geschend ä bissl' was Neies entdeckt:





Unterwegs dahin (bei Petersberg) wurde ich von nem Greifvogel, wohl ein Bussard attackiert. Er flog insgesamt vier Angriffe, ich einmal beim ausweichen in den Straßengraben...


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juni 2012)

Schon das zweite Mal die Woche da oben gewesen... herrlicher Blick ins Dohnerdaal:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1155455


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich auch wo das war 




Rothenstein von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. Juli 2012)

Nicht mehr ganz im Pfälzerwald... Aber was man so direkt neben der RENO-Zentrale alles findet:


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juli 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch wo das war
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lagen die zwanzig Wodkaflaschen noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2012)

Nee, es lag eine Milchpackung und eine Pfanne.
Hast du Geburtstag mit Wodka gefeiert?


----------



## lomo (5. Juli 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch wo das war
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neues Ratt?


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Neues Ratt?



Du Fuchs ....

Rahmen & Sattelstütze sind ausgetauscht worden ...


----------



## lomo (6. Juli 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Du Fuchs ....
> 
> Rahmen & Sattelstütze sind ausgetauscht worden ...



Achso, wenn's bloß des is!


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nee, es lag eine Milchpackung und eine Pfanne.
> Hast du Geburtstag mit Wodka gefeiert?



Ich bevorzuge z.Zt. Lynchburg Lemonade....


Gruß
Der Optimizer - gut, dass mein Nachbar Jacky-Vertreter ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juli 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Rahmen & Sattelstütze sind ausgetauscht worden ...


Neue Sattelstütze gekauft - bemerkt, dass sie nicht passt - noch den passenden Rahmen dazu gekauft. DAS nenne ich mal konsequent!  Klingt auch nach einem interessanten Ansatz, vor der Regierung den Kauf eines neuen Rahmens zu rechtfertigen...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (6. Juli 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge z.Zt. Lynchburg Lemonade....
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - gut, dass mein Nachbar Jacky-Vertreter ist



Ja die schmeckt  aber lass dir nicht die BBQ Soße andrehen


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Neue Sattelstütze gekauft - bemerkt, dass sie nicht passt - noch den passenden Rahmen dazu gekauft. DAS nenne ich mal konsequent!  Klingt auch nach einem interessanten Ansatz, vor der Regierung den Kauf eines neuen Rahmens zu rechtfertigen...



... und dann noch das Sattelrohr von 30,0 auf 30,9mm auffräßen lassen


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Juli 2012)

Gestern mal ein paar Meter gewandert, mit Kamera und Stativ:


----------



## Optimizer (12. Juli 2012)

Sorry für die beschi$$ene Handy-Knips-Quali, aber der Punkt ist einfach schön...






`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Treppophil mit leichtem französischen Akzent


Nur ein paar Meter unweit der Stelle hab ich übrigens meine nächste Herausforderung gefunden:



Interessant im Abgang:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

Uff, der Übergang am Linksknick sieht heftig aus!  Dagegen ist der Abgang eher Formsache...


----------



## captainz3 (12. Juli 2012)

@Optimizer: Toller Fels! Sieht wie ein Riesen-Morchel aus.
Darf man fragen wo es den zu sehen gibt?


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. Juli 2012)

Ich antworte mal für den Optimizer: Das ist die Kanzel bei Pirmasens!


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juli 2012)

Sieht interessant aus!!! Wann geht's ans Umsetzen?


----------



## Optimizer (12. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht nächste Woche


----------



## nismo2002 (13. Juli 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Vielleicht nächste Woche



Gib mal Bescheid, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und ich kann es einrichten Kameramann zu spielen...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. Juli 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Vielleicht nächste Woche


 
Mittwoch oder Freitag hätte ich Zeit und Lust auf ne Optitour


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2012)

Mittwoch würde mir auch passen


----------



## Optimizer (13. Juli 2012)

Ich kann frühestens Sonntag in einer Woche bzw. unter der Woche nur Nachmittags spontan für zwei Std. oder so...

Und ob's dieses Jahr überhaupt ne richtige "Optitour" nochmal gibt, hab ich das letzte Mal sowieso in Frage gestellt. Wobei ich momentan doch beim Ausarbeiten der "Dreiecksgeschichte" bin.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (14. Juli 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich kann frühestens Sonntag in einer Woche bzw. unter der Woche nur Nachmittags spontan für zwei Std. oder so...



Momentan ist das Wetter ja eh zum  aber Sonntag behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf (unter der Woche geht es bei mir auch nur spontan)



Optimizer schrieb:


> Und ob's dieses Jahr überhaupt ne richtige "Optitour" nochmal gibt, hab ich das letzte Mal sowieso in Frage gestellt. Wobei ich momentan doch beim Ausarbeiten der "Dreiecksgeschichte" bin.....



***er spricht in Rätseln***


----------



## Kelme (14. Juli 2012)

Dackelschneidertour in die "Alte Welt"

Abteikirche Otterberg



P1090656 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Karlshöhe mit Blick auf den Donnersberg (der ist aber immer noch 200 Meter höher als unser Standort an der Stelle)



P1090663 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Kein schöner Punkt, aber schön, wenn man es geschafft hat.



P1090665 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (14. Juli 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Kein schöner Punkt, aber schön, wenn man es geschafft hat.
> ....



Gell!


----------



## lomo (14. Juli 2012)

Schöne Punkte waren heute auch hinter dem Teller ...




Kuchen von *lomo* auf Flickr




Schwarzsohler Platte von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juli 2012)

Jetzt hab ich Kohldampf ....


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Juli 2012)

@Kelme: Scheee, die Ecke muss ich auch endlich mal wieder unter die schmalen Reifen nehmen! 

Erstaunlich wenig nass und sogar relativ viel Sonne gestern abbekommen. Auf'm Luitpoldturm hatte es aber bestimmt Windstärke 9, bei Windchill 10 Grad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (15. Juli 2012)

Jung Pfalz 2 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Juli 2012)

Dürfte fast genau die gleiche umgekehrte Blickrichtung über den Rindsberg sein wie auf meinem Foto von der Falkenburg!


----------



## lomo (15. Juli 2012)




----------



## der-tick.de (17. Juli 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ....


Schicke Bilder! 

Wo ist denn das? 

Clever... wenn ich das Bild gleich angeklickt hätte... Da steht ja dann Falkenburg bei Wilgartswiesen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Juli 2012)

Thx! 

Gestern das Dahner Felsenland unsicher gemacht und neben alten Bekannten auch ein paar neue schöne Fleckchen entdeckt. Eigentlich ein Skandal, dass ein Heide wie ich noch nie auf'm gleichnamigen Berg war...!  Angesichts der vielen Serpentinen auch Fahrtechnisch auf jeden Fall sehr interessant!


----------



## Quente (19. Juli 2012)

...wo ist die burgundische Königstochter?


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juli 2012)

Bist auch oben in den Heidenkammern gewesen?


----------



## Quente (20. Juli 2012)

...nein, die Zeitmaschiene hatte einen Hänger, die Kelten besuche ich bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juli 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...nein, die Zeitmaschiene hatte einen Hänger, die Kelten besuche ich bei Gelegenheit.


Ich meinte nicht dich, sondern den Herrn Teufelstisch...


----------



## Quente (20. Juli 2012)

...ach der hat auch eine Zeitmaschiene, welches Model?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Juli 2012)

@Quente: Wo iss'n das?

@Opti: Nee, die Zeit drängte; beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juli 2012)

Laut Quente's Hinweisen würde ich auf Kriemhildenstuhl tippen???


----------



## Quente (20. Juli 2012)

...ja, es ist die Stelle an der Hagen, Siegfried den Speer in den Rücken rammte.


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juli 2012)

Einspruch: Der Verrat began in Worms, gestickt duch Weiberhand. Das Blut rann bei Gras-Ellenbach im Odenwald.


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. August 2012)

Ganz weit im Süden:


----------



## missmarple (4. August 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo dieses optische Schmankerl vom Titel zu finden ist???







Danke und Grüße!


----------



## alex75 (4. August 2012)

missmarple schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo dieses optische Schmankerl vom Titel zu finden ist???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist die Wegelnburg.


----------



## missmarple (4. August 2012)

alex75 schrieb:


> Das ist die Wegelnburg.


Danke!


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. August 2012)

Ist zwar noch eine Weile hin bis Weihnachten, aber ein wirklich schöner Punkt mit anschließend sehr schöner Trailabfahrt... der Rumbacher Christkindlfelsen:





Gut versteckt in der Randzone:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (11. August 2012)

Ein schöner Punkt, aber nicht oben.




Goldbrunnen von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Der Goldbrunnen im Breitenbachtal. Das Wasser kommt hier nicht aus einer Röhre, sondern steigt von unten blubbernd durch Sand im Brunnebecken auf. Bestes Trinkwasser


----------



## lomo (11. August 2012)

Schöne Punkte gibt's auch im "Osten", sprich Heidelberg ...




Bateman 650b von *lomo* auf Flickr




Bateman 29er von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ach, doof, von der Landschaft hab ich nicht mehr aufs Bild drauf bekommen.
Mmmmh, hier vielleicht ...




Draussen im Grünen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (14. August 2012)

Nachwuchsförderung:


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. August 2012)

wu ischen des?


----------



## Optimizer (14. August 2012)

Langmühler Aussicht / Lemberg.  Da warst du auch schon.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. August 2012)

Dem Blick nach zu urteilen, hat er sich den Drop für nächstes Jahr vorgenommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (15. August 2012)

Heute die CTF in Dabo gefahren ...




Rocher de Dabo von *lomo* auf Flickr


Endlose Trails, technisch wie auch konditionell herausfordernd aber wunderschön!!! 
60 km/1600 Hm ... ich bin platt!


----------



## andi1969 (16. August 2012)

*Nach sehr langer Zeit hab ich mich wieder mal am Pfälzerwaldrand rumgetreiben....



Pano vom Stabenberg*


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (29. September 2012)

immer wieder schön


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. September 2012)

Schöne (Kon)t(o)ur gestern:


----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2012)

Hoch über Lambrecht




Wellenliegen am Wildsaukopf von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (7. Oktober 2012)

Wieder mal.




P1020080_1024 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (7. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hoch über Lambrecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MalteetlaM (7. Oktober 2012)

Wo genau liegt denn der Wildsaukopf? Da will ich hin!


----------



## Kelme (7. Oktober 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt denn der Wildsaukopf? Da will ich hin!


Von Lambrecht-Zentrum (boah!) nach Süden fahren. Richtung Friedhof passt ganz gut. Ab dort immer Balken blau-rot bis zur Stadter Bank fahren. An der Stadter Bank nach rechts und auf breitem Weg ca. 600 Meter flach bergan. 
Alternativ über gelb-blau zum Runden Tisch und dort nicht weiter bergauf zum Kaisergarten, sondern dem breiten Weg folgen, der direkt oberhalb des Runden Tisches vorbei führt. Auch erst flach bergauf. Dann kippt der Weg in ein leichtes Gefälle. An der Gabelung links weiter bergab fahren. Nach 300 Metern Ziel erreicht.


----------



## MalteetlaM (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. Oktober 2012)

Mmmh von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Houschter (8. Oktober 2012)

Rosengarten


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Oktober 2012)

@lomo: Hmmm...  Ich war da doch glaub ich erst... auf der Geiersteine-Tour zwischen Hornstein und den Geiersteinen?!

Auch schön - runter führt ne schöne Treppe (bestimmt so um die 30-40 Stufen) für den Treppimizer:


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @lomo: Hmmm...  Ich war da doch glaub ich erst... auf der Geiersteine-Tour zwischen Hornstein und den Geiersteinen?!
> 
> Auch schön - runter führt ne schöne Treppe (bestimmt so um die 30-40 Stufen) für den Treppimizer:



Ringstein. Gugg mal in meinen Videos. Ich glaub " Step by Step"  oder so....


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wieder mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, do is schee 

Wollte von dort vor kurzem auf grün-blau hochfahren, habe aber den Einstieg nicht gefunden. Bin dann links am Bildrand am Fels vorbei gefahren. Leider endet der Weg dann im nichts..(habe wohl eine alte Karte erwischt)
Hätte ich rechts weiter fahren sollen? Oder muss ich da am Fels hochkrabbeln?!


----------



## Kelme (9. Oktober 2012)

Jepp, auf dem breiten Weg rechts unterhalb des Felsens lang. An der nächsten Gabelung weiter aufwärts links halten und dann folgt der Einstieg sehr steil nach links rückwärts aufwärts. Ab der Spitzkehre an der Wurzelstufe (dort nach rechts) ist das aber gut fahrbar.


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke!
Muss ich demnächst mal ausprobieren.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (10. Oktober 2012)

Wo issn des vom Beitrag #845 ? Sieht aufregend aus!


----------



## Optimizer (10. Oktober 2012)

Jungpfalzhütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (16. Oktober 2012)

Kaum zuhaus und schon wieder Fernweh!


----------



## timstruppi (16. Oktober 2012)

@ houschter  super bild.....da will ich auch mal noch hin....


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (22. Oktober 2012)

Luitpoldturm gestern in der Früh!


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Oktober 2012)

Wollte eigentlich auch zum Turm am Samstag. Allerdings konnte mich mein Wecker nicht zum Aufstehen überreden 
Schöne Bilder


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (22. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag morgen, 7:30 Uhr waren schon 4 Gruppen mit insgesamt 8 Leuten zum knipsen oben. 
Übrigens hat mich genau dieser Thread dazu veranlasst öfters mal ne Kamera mitzunehmen. Lohnt sich in jedem Fall !


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Oktober 2012)

Cool! Sonnenaufgang auf'm Luitpoldi muss ich auch endlich mal wieder machen!  Hab da damals auch nen Fotografen getroffen.

Ich dachte schon, mein Tourstart um 9 Uhr ab Bhf Annweiler gestern wäre früh gewesen! 

Sicher nicht unbekannt:





Insgesamt einfach nur herrlich gestern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Gipfelkreuz von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2012)

Der Turm von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Kann mal jemand die Aussicht von diesem Felsen in Richtung "des einen Turms" ein wenig verbessern? Da muss man ja ganz oben drauf, um überhaupt etwas zu sehen.




Der Ausblick von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Am See von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (25. Oktober 2012)

wo ist der Ausblick????


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2012)

Auf dem Rotenstein.


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Oktober 2012)

@Fibbs79:  Der Hockerstein fehlt mir noch als einziger vom Rimbach-Steig!

Ebenfalls Schee, Kelme! Da war ich auch letztens; mir wär aber auch Recht, wenn man vorher mal die ganzen Stämme wegsägen würde, die da auf den Serpentinen Richtung Hinterweidenthal rumliegen... Achja - Danke Opti, die kleineren auf dem Pfad runter ins Zieglertal sind ja weg. Hab gesehen, dass am dicken Brummer auch rumgewerkelt wurde... 

Wer das Biken gern mit ein klein wenig Kletterei verbindet, dem seien die "Drei Felsen" empfohlen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Oktober 2012)

An den 3 Felsen war ich am Dienstag auch.


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Oktober 2012)

Da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst, ich war da nämlich auch am Dienstag...  Gibt's eigentlich noch den in der Topo-Karte eingezeichneten Pfad runter ins Wellbachtal (oder ein anderer empfehlenswerter)?

Interessanten Hinweisschildern kann man schon mal folgen, wenn man Zeit hat:


----------



## Optimizer (3. November 2012)

Rabenfels/Lemberg:


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. November 2012)

Obligatorischer Herbstbesuch am äußersten Rande der Randzone:









Dem dort besonders deutlich vernehmbaren Geballer und Gekrache nach haben die Franzmänner auf dem angrenzenden Truppenübungsplatz heute mal wieder Krieg gespielt.


----------



## Optimizer (7. November 2012)

Der Eppenbrunner würde jetzt sagen: "Krachen die Franzosen, gibts bald Regen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (7. November 2012)

Waren wir da nicht neulich mit Sascha?


----------



## Optimizer (7. November 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Waren wir da nicht neulich mit Sascha?


jawollja


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (19. Dezember 2012)

Ein schöner, trockener Punkt bei dem tristen Wetter...


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Dezember 2012)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> Ein schöner, trockener Punkt bei dem tristen Wetter...


Die Höhle unter der Annebos! 
Schön schön, da muss ich auch mal wieder hin!


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. April 2013)

*aus-de-Versenggung-hochhol* 

Trulbe(ne)r Krappenfels:


----------



## aa4 (3. April 2013)

Schön wars 
In der Nähe von HD irgendwo im Wald....Die Sonne am Montag war klasse....ENDLICH SONNE


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (8. Mai 2013)




----------



## unocz (8. Mai 2013)

definitiv einer der schönsten punkte !


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (8. Mai 2013)

Das stimmt. Demnächst mal beim Sonnenuntergang vorbeischauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (8. Mai 2013)

Blick auf Lemberg:

Bild gelöscht...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. Mai 2013)

Zwischenstop auf einem der schönsten Trails der Südpfalz


----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2013)

Letzten Freitag am Wildsaukopf




Wildsaukopf von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Bild von Julia Bergold


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Letzten Freitag am Wildsaukopf
> ...
> Bild von Julia Bergold



Gefällt mir!


----------



## strandi (20. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Letzten Freitag am Wildsaukopf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr Pälzer habt´s schon gut...


----------



## donnersberger (20. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Letzten Freitag am Wildsaukopf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bild, schöne Stimmung - da will man sich am liebsten hinbeamen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Juni 2013)

LUCHS, der natürliche Freund des Braunbären


----------



## Kelme (22. Juni 2013)

Genug Sonnenuntergänge.
Wir machen jetzt mal "in Mond"




SmS_2013_6 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (22. Juni 2013)

Auch nachts is die Palz schää!




heut nacht von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Juni 2013)

ride the forest... schönen Feierabend


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Juni 2013)

@lomo: Nesselbergfels? Mit der Radfunzel illuminiert? 

Auf der Teufelstisch-Tour:


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juni 2013)

Ich schäm mich gerade, weil ich den Aussichtspunkt nicht kenn!?!?


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Juni 2013)

Da geht's dir jetzt nicht anders als mir vorhin...!  Auf der Teufelstisch-Tour, in Richtung Windelstal/Schwamborn.


----------



## Kelme (28. Juni 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @lomo: Nesselbergfels? Mit der Radfunzel illuminiert?


Sieht das nach Funzel aus?
Würde der lomo so ein Bild mit einer "Funzel" machen?

Nie und nimmer. Da wird bitte ein externer Blitz durch die Nacht getragen.


----------



## lomo (28. Juni 2013)

Ein alter, kaputter Blitz, bei dem sich der Reflektor leider nicht mehr in Richtung "Weitwinkel" einstellen lässt. Habe aber gestern abend auf dem KIT-Fest von nem Nerd viel Input bekommen


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte, ich frag mal; ich persönlich find die Funzel-Technik ja gar nicht so schlecht; Licht ist Licht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Juni 2013)

Fragen kostet nix 
An Funzel hatte ich aber nur die kleine Stirnlampe zum gehen dabei ...


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Juni 2013)

Nen externen Blitz müsste ich mir eigentlich auch endlich mal gönnen...!

Man kommt zwar nicht direkt mit dem Bike hin und muss ein wenig klettern - aber ein schönes Fleckchen:





Als ich mich grade umgedreht hatte, kam ein Falke angeflattert und hat noch was für den Mittagssnack mitgebracht:





Brieftauben / Airmail sozusagen!


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Juli 2013)

Verbotschilder stehen zwar noch, macht aber nen zugänglichen Eindruck:


----------



## Superstarr (3. Juli 2013)

Ist das Burg Falkenstein? Gibt es da diese schön erodierten Wände noch?


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Juli 2013)

Jep, isse! Falls damit schöne Verwitterungsformen am Fels gemeint sein sollten - denke mal, ja...!


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juli 2013)

In der Tat gibts da schöne Verwitterungsformen an der Felswand rechts vom (Aufgangs)-Tor. @Teufelstisch: Und warst du jetzt endlich mal auf der Helfenstein?


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Juli 2013)

War ich, genauer gesagt an der Helfenstein. Die Felsentreppe raufklettern war mir aber dann doch zu abenteuerlich! 

Achja - an der Stelle: Alles Gute!


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juli 2013)

Danke lieber Teufelstisch!


 Kann von der Arbeit nach Hause fahren noch schöner sein?


----------



## Kelme (6. Juli 2013)

Nach Süden schauen.
Im Abendlicht auf der Rietburg.




Nach Süden schauen von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2013)

Der Burgenbeauftragte sagt: Rietburg ohne h....


----------



## Houschter (8. Juli 2013)

Recht hat er, der BE!


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. Juli 2013)

Auf dem höchsten Berg des (französischen) Wasgaus:


----------



## Kelme (13. Juli 2013)

Neues zur Hellerhütte:
In den Sommermonaten jeden Tag offen. In der "kalten Jahreszeit" Montag und Dienstag zu.
Neue Speisekarte mit mehr aus Auswahl (auch vegetarisch und vegan) und jetzt kommt der Knaller:

Nach 105 Jahren wird auf der Hellerhütte ab jetzt auch Faßbier ausgeschenkt!

Das alles ist die Konsequenz aus der erfolgten Verpachtung, da aus dem Kreis der Mitglieder des PWV der Hüttendienst nicht mehr zu stemmen war.
Wenn jetzt demnächst auch noch Hunde mit in die Hütte dürfen, ist alles ok.


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Juli 2013)

Rapantel-Turm ohne Aussicht:





Auf den Spuren Johann Wolfgang von Goethes:


----------



## Kelme (14. Juli 2013)

(Un-)Heimliche Liebe




Lieblingsplatz von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Atlasfelsen (auch ohne Aussicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## Luzy123 (16. Juli 2013)

Ist zwar nicht im Pfälzer Wald, passt glaub ich trotzdem hierein. 










Alpe di Siusi ...






Ups... ist ne andere Ecke... äh Dose..


----------



## timstruppi (16. Juli 2013)

@Luzy123
Bist du den Stonemantrail gefahren?


----------



## unocz (16. Juli 2013)

zum stoneman gehts nächstes jahr !


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juli 2013)

... und da rätseln andere über nen passenden Stonemantrailtermin 

Ich will mehr Bilder sehen


----------



## timstruppi (16. Juli 2013)

@unocz
der Stonemantrail steht bei mir auch noch auf der Liste...


----------



## unocz (16. Juli 2013)

timstruppi schrieb:


> @_unocz_
> der Stonemantrail steht bei mir auch noch auf der Liste...



ja ich werde ihn nächstes jahr fahren, geplant sind 2 tage, ich habe den roland in kirchzarten getroffen............


----------



## Luzy123 (16. Juli 2013)

timstruppi schrieb:


> @Luzy123
> Bist du den Stonemantrail gefahren?



Nein, bin ich nicht. 
Ich war mit der Family zum Wandern u.a. am Dürrenstein und auf der Heimreise haben wir einen Schlenser über Sexten gemacht.
Dort ist mir dann diese rostige Dose aufgefallen.


----------



## Luzy123 (16. Juli 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... und da rätseln andere über nen passenden Stonemantrailtermin
> 
> Ich will mehr Bilder sehen




Hmm....so etwas?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juli 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Ich will auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (16. Juli 2013)

Das kann maximal eine Nachtischportion sein .
Wenn ich sowas in 6 Wochen (hurra - yippie!!) als vollwertige Portion vorgesetzt bekomme, steppt aber der Bär .


----------



## Houschter (16. Juli 2013)

Luzy123 schrieb:


> Nein, bin ich nicht.



Dann lass uns das doch endlich mal angehen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juli 2013)

Ab ~ 25.9.13 hab ich Zeit


----------



## Houschter (16. Juli 2013)

Da iss Testival, gar nicht so weit weg vom Stoneman!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (16. Juli 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ab ~ 25.9.13 hab ich Zeit


 
ich auch.... aber mit der Freigabe wird es schwer


----------



## Luzy123 (17. Juli 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Dann lass uns das doch endlich mal angehen!



Ja, sehr gerne. 
Sag wann!


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Juli 2013)

Luzy123 schrieb:


> Ja, sehr gerne.
> Sag wann!



Erst Brixen: Testival danach nach Sexten 

@PWG: Kinder nehmen wir mit


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (18. Juli 2013)

Dafür muss Sie erstmal da sein


----------



## Houschter (20. Juli 2013)

Luzy123 schrieb:


> Ja, sehr gerne.
> Sag wann!



Lass uns mal kommende Woche beim Sternl treffen, dann machen wir das klar! 

Dienstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Juli 2013)

Achtung Wortspiel...  einfach Schöne Ecke, da in Frankreich!


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juli 2013)

Schöne Ecke bezieht sich aber nur aufs erste Photo....

Ist der Falkenstein wieder öffentlich offen?


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Juli 2013)

Eindeutig mehrdeutig! 

Ich geh mal davon aus - die Verbarrikadierungen wurden alle entfernt und alle Geländer und Brücken neu angebracht. Einzig die Verbotschilder stehen halt noch rum, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sie eben auch nur noch keiner abgeschraubt hat. Den Spuren im Sand zu deuten sind da eh permanent Leute unterwegs.

An der Schöneck wurde übrigens als ich grade da war auch fleißig restauriert!  An der Grand Arnsbourg (an der ich auf der Wasenburgtour vorbei bin) tut sich allerdings noch nix. Sollte aber bald passieren, die Risse im Gemäuer des einen Türmchens sehen doch bedrohlich aus...!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (11. August 2013)

Heute einen wirklich schönen Punkt gefunden und die Abfahrt danach mit den spitzen Kurven war einfach nur


----------



## lomo (11. August 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Heute einen wirklich schönen Punkt gefunden und die Abfahrt danach mit den spitzen Kurven war einfach nur



Hm, in flickr auf "HTML/BBCode übernehmen" gehen und dort auch BBCode anklixen


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (11. August 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, in flickr auf "HTML/BBCode übernehmen" gehen und dort auch BBCode anklixen



Nächstes mal, trotzdem Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (12. August 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Heute einen wirklich schönen Punkt gefunden und die Abfahrt danach mit den spitzen Kurven war einfach nur


 
Ist aber Birkenhördt, nicht Blankenborn


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. August 2013)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Ist aber Birkenhördt, nicht Blankenborn



Ist doch das selbe


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. September 2013)

Auch schön; jeweils mit kleiner Klettereinlage:


----------



## Quente (22. Oktober 2013)

... da steht ein Stativ rum





... da steht Kapitän Ahab (nein kann nicht sein, der hat kein Holzbein)
wer war das nur ? Wale gibt es auch keine hmmmm...
Ahhh bestimmt so ein Student !


----------



## Laerry (1. November 2013)

Eckkopf ist halt ein echter Klassiker. Schade das am Wochenende als so viel los ist.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (17. Dezember 2013)

Auch Spätschicht hat ihre Vorteile


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Dezember 2013)

Sonntagsausflug über Krappenfelsen zur Jungpfalzhütte...


----------



## Radde (17. Dezember 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ... da steht ein Stativ rum



wo ich's grad seh: die aufnahme ist irgendwie nicht so toll geworden...






und zum Krappenfelsen fällt mir grad ein, dass ich da noch ein Frühlingspanorama rumfliegen hab...


----------



## Quente (15. Januar 2014)

... muss ja nicht immer ein Schneemann sein...


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. März 2014)

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder einen kleinen Ritt über die Grenze gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzy123 (23. März 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder einen kleinen Ritt über die Grenze gemacht:



Inspiriert von Hr Teufelstisch, war ich heute auch mal etwas Grenzlanderfahrung sammeln.






Karl Hager Weg




Luchsfelsen




Luchsfelsen


----------



## chriiss (23. März 2014)

.


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. März 2014)

@chriiss: Abgesehen vom ersten (Forsth. Stüdenbach bei Eppenbrunn) liegt alles in Frankreich. Wenn du die Bilder anklickst, kommst du in mein Fotoalbum; in der Bildbeschreibung steht dann jeweils, wo's aufgenommen wurde!  Für weitere Fragen steh ich natürlich auch zur Verfügung!


----------



## chriiss (23. März 2014)

.


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (24. März 2014)

Apropos Vogesen. Kennt jemand hochwertige Open Source Maps für die Gegend? Die Papierkarten kosten ja leider extrem viel. 
Genial wär was ähnliches wie der Mapserver vom Landesvermessungsamt (http://map1.naturschutz.rlp.de/mapserver_lanis/). 
Ansonsten nehm ich auch Tipps zu guten Papierkarten...

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. März 2014)

Was Ähnliches: http://www.geoportail.gouv.fr/accueil


----------



## lycan (25. März 2014)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> Apropos Vogesen. Kennt jemand hochwertige Open Source Maps für die Gegend? Die Papierkarten kosten ja leider extrem viel.
> Genial wär was ähnliches wie der Mapserver vom Landesvermessungsamt (http://map1.naturschutz.rlp.de/mapserver_lanis/).
> Ansonsten nehm ich auch Tipps zu guten Papierkarten...
> 
> Gruß Lukas



Hier gibt es Opensource Karten. http://freizeitkarte-osm.de/de/index.html
Ich hab mir u. a. die Alpen-Karte geladen, da sind die Vogesen und der Schwarzwald noch mit drauf.
Ob diese Karten allerdings hochwertig sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Sie machen aber – für mein Saar-Land – einen guten Eindruck auf mich.
Und man kann sie in Garmin laden, und auch mit Hilfsdateien das Aussehen anpassen.

Jörg


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. April 2014)

e biss'l was Rund um Bärmesens

Kanzel:




Im Gersbachtal:




Teufelsfelsen:




Feierabendfelsen:




kleiner Bonus:


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. Mai 2014)

Panoramatour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (18. Mai 2014)

Schee wars


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> e biss'l was Rund um Bärmesens
> ...
> kleiner Bonus:


 
Ne gelbe Telefonzelle?
Gibt's so was noch?


----------



## MrMapei (19. Mai 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Ne gelbe Telefonzelle?
> Gibt's so was noch?


Mich überrascht eher, dass es in Bärmesens überhaupt schon Telefon gibt


----------



## Optimizer (19. Mai 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Ne gelbe Telefonzelle?
> Gibt's so was noch?


Guten Morgen! Nach drei Wochen das Bild entdeckt???


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Mai 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Mich überrascht eher, dass es in Bärmesens überhaupt schon Telefon gibt



Inzwischen sogar schon mit ohne Schnur!!! 

@lomo: Wurde ich in den Kommentaren im Album auch schon gefragt...  Gibt aber glaube ich noch ein paar andere "Zell-Phones" in der Stadt.


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Mai 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Inzwischen sogar schon mit ohne Schnur!!!  ...



jetzt mal einfach so: wahrscheinlich haben sie nicht gewußt, wie das Kabel verlegt wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Nach drei Wochen das Bild entdeckt???



Ich komm halt nicht mehr so oft ins Forum ... es gibt ja auch noch ein reales Leben


----------



## rmfausi (20. Mai 2014)

??? Ein Leben ohne Forum ???


----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ??? Ein Leben ohne Forum ???


 
Unvorstellbar!!!
Gell?


----------



## Radler-01 (20. Mai 2014)

datt is wie mit fääsbugg - es geht auch sehr gut, wenn nicht sogar besser, ohne.
Im Forum fehlt nämlich der Duft des Waldes und der Fahrtwind... 

Manche merken das dann auch


----------



## Jogi (20. Mai 2014)

nur gut, dass es Smaatfoons gibt, da kann man Fääsbugg und Aibisie mit in den Wald nehmen


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Mai 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> nur gut, dass es Smaatfoons gibt, da kann man Fääsbugg und Aibisie mit in den Wald nehmen



...und die Horchposten in den dunkeln, muffigen Kellern bei der NSA kommen so dann auch mal ein wenig an die frische Luft! 

Aber nun Zurück zum Thema - ein Männlein steht im (elsässischen) Walde:


----------



## Jogi (20. Mai 2014)

Ja stimmt, is ja ein Bilder Fred 




HD Zollstock, Blick aufs Schloss


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (22. Mai 2014)




----------



## Optimizer (24. Mai 2014)

Schmalspurpanorama:


----------



## Quente (21. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (21. Juni 2014)

@Quente : Fast vor meiner Haustür

Abendrast bei Schlaflos mit Schuh




SmS_2014_TrinkBar von kelme_sis auf Flickr




SmS_2014_Merzalber Schloss von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Quente (22. Juni 2014)

Rötzenberg











Beim "Neue Schuhe" einlaufen...





Wenn das Bergrad bei GURU ist zu empfehlen...






... und versucht es nicht mit dem MTB, die Spitzkehren sind zwar "Erste Sahne", wenn man, wie viele hier das Hinterrad umsetzen kann, aber es geht auch nur mit eben solchen grottensteil bergauf und eine Auffahrt auf Forstwegen gibt es nicht.



... für Opti den Experten, wenn er von seiner Tour zurück ist


----------



## Optimizer (22. Juni 2014)

> ... für Opti den Experten, wenn er von seiner Tour zurück ist



Bin von meiner Tour zurück, aber verstehen tue ich es nicht....?
Ein Steinmetzzeichen?


----------



## Quente (7. Juli 2014)

.... habsch Glas leer sehsch viele "Schöne Dubbe"...


----------



## storck-riesen (9. Juli 2014)

Bei einer kleinen Wanderung mit den Kindern am Wochenende endlich mal eine Blick riskiert. Mit dem Bike aber schon mehr als 2 dutzend mal vorbeigefahren.


----------



## AM_Heizer (9. Juli 2014)

Sieht toll aus! Ehemaliger Steinbruch ?


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juli 2014)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus! Ehemaliger Steinbruch ?


Nein... das sind die Heidenlöcher...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (9. Juli 2014)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus! Ehemaliger Steinbruch ?



Ja , oberhalb von Forst an der Weinstraße 

Über die Heidenlöcher findest du hier etwas http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heidenlöcher_(Pfalz)


----------



## storck-riesen (9. Juli 2014)

Das war mal ein Steinbruch. Die Heidenlöcher liegen ca. 2km südlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Juli 2014)

Müsste doch am (geologisch ziemlich interessanten) Pechsteinkopf sein, oder?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pechsteinkopf


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juli 2014)

Genau!


----------



## NorwegianWood (9. Juli 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Bei einer kleinen Wanderung mit den Kindern am Wochenende endlich mal eine Blick riskiert. Mit dem Bike aber schon mehr als 2 dutzend mal vorbeigefahren.



Das ist einer der beiden "Vulkanseen" oberhalb von Forst .. 


_*Pechsteinkopf Geschichte*

Der Vulkanismus, trat nicht nur bei Koblenz im Norden der Pfalz zu Tage.

Weiter im Süden, an der Weinstraße gibt es einen Vulkankrater, der aus erdgeschichtlicher Zeit gesehen noch sehr jung ist.

Der Krater vom Pechsteinkopf, von dem es eigentlich zwei zu bestaunen gibt, ist bis zu 100 Meter tief und hat etwa den selben Durchmesser.

Dieser Krater ist aber fast ein künstlicher Vulkankrater. Warum das so ist, kommt von einer besonderen Begebenheit, die für die frühe Wirtschaftsentwicklung an der Weinstraße einmal von großer Bedeutung war.

Erst vor etwa 30 Millionen Jahren gab es am Rand des Pfälzer Waldes diese geologische Verwerfung, die jedoch nicht so stark war, wie in der Eifel.

Das Magma, das bei diesem Vulkanausbruch an der Haardt bei Forst an der Weinstraße an die Erdoberfläche drängte, tat dies ohne sich mit einem typischen Lavastrom auszubreiten.

Der Druck im Erdinnern war nicht so groß, um Steinbrocken durch die Atmosphäre zu schleudern, nehmen die Forscher heute an. Das Magma ist sozusagen schon im Vulkanschlot erstarrt und hat diesen Vulkan im Pfälzer Wald gedeckelt.

Die Infrastruktur, der Pfalz in Form von Straßen und Wegen, benötigte vor der Zeit von Asphaltbelägen eine andere Art der Befestigung.

Diese Art des Straßenbelags, war in der Pfalz das Kopfsteinpflaster. Kopfsteinpflaster sind sogenannte Wacker-Steine mit einer Kantenlänge von bis zu 15 Zentimetern, aus Basalt.

Basalt ist also der Werkstoff, von dem am Pechsteinkopf in Forst an der Weinstraße die Rede ist. Der erste industriell ernst zunehmende Wirtschaftszweig der Region, der neben den Papierfabriken und dem Weinanbau entstanden ist. 

Schon früh wurde der Basalt von einem Unternehmen aus Deidesheim an der Weinstraße, am Pechsteinkopf, dem Berg der an dieser Stelle etwa 300 Meter hoch ist, entrissen. Dazu löste man den Basalt aus dem erstarrten Schlot einfach heraus. Die Basaltbrocken wurden dann mit einer Art Gondelbahn quer durch den Wald auf dem kürzesten Weg nach Deidesheim an der Weinstraße in ein Mahlwerk transportiert. 

Noch heute erkennt man die Schneise an der Haardt zwischen Forst und Deidesheim wo diese Gondelbahn für den Basalttransport errichtet war. Die Energie, die für diese Basalt-Gondelbahn als Antrieb benötigt worden ist, war groß und nicht sehr effektiv, die Gondeln recht klein."_

siehe auch: http://www.gerald-friederici.de/downloads/interessantewanderungdurch50millionenjahreerdg.pdf


----------



## Laerry (9. Juli 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Bei einer kleinen Wanderung mit den Kindern am Wochenende endlich mal eine Blick riskiert. Mit dem Bike aber schon mehr als 2 dutzend mal vorbeigefahren.



Was für ne Route ist das, hat die ne Markierung? Bin immer im der Nähe unterwegs, aber direkt am Bruch war ich leider bisher nie.


----------



## AM_Heizer (9. Juli 2014)

Danke an die beteiligten für die Infos ! ^^

Da fällt mir noch dieser schöne Flecken ein :
http://www.essweiler.de/cont3/gesch...d-religion/bergbau/steinbruch-schneeweiderhof

Ist zwar nicht im Pfälzerwald,lohnt sich aber. Leider darf man offiziell nicht rein.


----------



## storck-riesen (9. Juli 2014)

Laerry schrieb:


> Was für ne Route ist das, hat die ne Markierung? Bin immer im der Nähe unterwegs, aber direkt am Bruch war ich leider bisher nie.



Nein, der Weg hat keine Markierung. Du fährst einfach unterhalb der Wachtenburg am Waldrand entlang in Richtung Deidesheim (ca. 1km) bis zu einem kleinen Parkplatz. Dort beginnt die Magarethenschlucht (so heißt das glaube ich). Der Weg ist mit einem massiven Gittertor versperrt (seitlich kann man vorbei). Dann gehts ca. 1km auf Forstweg recht steil bergauf in Richtung Grüne Bank. Rechter Hand sieht man dann den Steinbruch. Wenn du an der Grünen Bank bist, hast du es verpasst. Wie in einem Link etwas weiter oben gibt es dort noch einen Zweiten in der Nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (9. Juli 2014)

Umgekehr auch gut fahrbar? Die grüne Bank passiere ich öfters, wenn ich übers rote Dreieck aufn Ecki fahre.


----------



## storck-riesen (9. Juli 2014)

Oder umgekehrt bergab, aber Achtung dann linker Hand!


----------



## Lynus (9. Juli 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Bei einer kleinen Wanderung mit den Kindern am Wochenende endlich mal eine Blick riskiert. Mit dem Bike aber schon mehr als 2 dutzend mal vorbeigefahren.



Und ich hab nicht mal gewusst, dass es sowas hier in der Gegend gibt!? Nicht mal 12km von meinem Zuhause weg - muß da auch mal hin. Danke für´s Posten.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (13. Juli 2014)

Die Margaretenschlucht hab ich auch aus versehen letzte Woche entdeckt. Geht schon gut bergauf ;-) 
Bin allerdings oberhalb wieder auf die rotweiße Strecke zurück zur Wachenburg abgebogen. Wie hätte ich weiterfahren müssen, um zum Eckkopf zu gelangen?


----------



## klaus1 (13. Juli 2014)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

vielen Dank für die super schönen Bilder. Wir sind auch Pfalzfreunde, zumal meine mir angetraute aus der Pfalz stammt. Vergangenen Freitag habe ich mir allerdings in Rodalben ganz schön die Rippen geprellt beim Trail fahren.


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2014)

JPH! Immer wieder schää.
Auch bei Scheiss-Wetter 




JPH1 von *lomo* auf Flickr




JPH2 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Shit von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ups!!!


----------



## Laerry (14. Juli 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Die Margaretenschlucht hab ich auch aus versehen letzte Woche entdeckt. Geht schon gut bergauf ;-)
> Bin allerdings oberhalb wieder auf die rotweiße Strecke zurück zur Wachenburg abgebogen. Wie hätte ich weiterfahren müssen, um zum Eckkopf zu gelangen?



An der grünen Bank dem roten Dreieck bergauf folgen. Die ersten 30m gehts nen Forstweg bergauf, dann beginnt rechts der parallel dazu verlaufende Trail.


----------



## Quente (14. Juli 2014)

... rechts ...


----------



## Laerry (14. Juli 2014)

Ehm ja rechts, habs editiert, war heut morgen noch fertig gum Fußball gucken . Er kreuzt nach ca. 1-1,5 km wieder den Forstweg und führt dann links von ihm rauf. Gegen Ende kommt noch ein schönes, steiles Wurzelstück. Von der grünen Bank bis zum Gipfel sind es insgesamt dann ca. 2 km.


----------



## Andybopp (17. Juli 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Nein, der Weg hat keine Markierung.


aber klar gibts von Wachenheim eine Markierung: Wanderweg Deutsche Weinstraße folgen. Du gelangst direkt an besagten Parkplatz mit der beschriebenen Absperrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (17. Juli 2014)

Auch ein schöner Punkt im Wasgau, allerdings auch mit ner ziemlich steilen Anschieb... ähm, Anfahrt:


----------



## fruchtmoose (18. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Juli 2014)

Müsste ein dort heimischer Falke gewesen sein; der Felsen ist im Frühjahr auch wegen Vogelbrut gesperrt. Vor Mäusebussarden hab ich jedenfalls nen ziemlichen Respekt, hab schon 3 Mal Bekanntschaft mit aggressiveren Exemplaren gemacht.


----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2014)

Der ist nicht aggressiv. Der macht seinen Job.


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. Juli 2014)

Job? So ne Art Türsteher...?  Oder Kindermädchen?  Nä, die allermeisten von denen sind ja brav. Aber in Frankreich wurde mir mal auf ner Runde mit dem Renner auf freiem Felde feige Hinterrücks mit den Krallen der Hinterkopf "getätschelt" - und im Tal bei Petersberg macht schon seit Jahren einer (oder eine) immer wieder Jagd auf Radfahrer; ist erst ein paar Wochen her, als ich mal wieder mehreren Angriffswellen ausweichen und mich im Unterholz verstecken musste...


----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2014)

Das Kopfkino ist durch nichts zu ersetzen  .


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Juli 2014)

Besonders die Kameraeinstellung "First-Person" kommt da ganz dramatisch rüber... wenn der friedlich vor sich Hinradelnde hinter sich erst ein dumpfes, nicht einordenbares Geräusch vernimmt... Ein Schatten auf dem Asphalt lässt ihn nach oben blicken, wo sich ein großer, kräftiger Bussard für einen Moment auf den nächsten Ast setzt - um sich umgehend wieder, mit dem spitzen Schnabel vorraus auf sein Opfer hinabzustürzen - welches sich nur durch Kopfeinziehen und Ausweichmanöver retten kann...

Nun denn, genug Hitchcock für Arme...  Kurz hinter der Grenze, unterhab des relativ bekannten Wengelsbacher Zigeunerfelsens liegt der kaum bekannte Almenfels:





Wer das nötige Kleingeld hat und auf seiner Tour mal am selben Ort wie u. a. H. Kohl und F. Mitterand speisen will, dem sei das etwas unterhalb des Almenfels gelegene Cheval Blanc in Niedersteinbach empfohlen:


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Juli 2014)

Der Eulenfels bietet nach ner "Entbuschung" wieder ne freie Sicht nach Westen. Die zwei neuen Sitzbänke wurden wohl von den Holzarbeitern gezimmert, die dort hoch jedenfalls noch ne Menge Groß- und Kleinholz wegzuräumen hätten... derzeit ein einziger Spießrutenlauf.





Nachträglich: der Blick in die andere Richtung!


----------



## haekel72 (25. Juli 2014)

Rehbergturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. Juli 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Der Eulenfels bietet nach ner "Entbuschung" wieder ne freie Sicht nach Westen. Die zwei neuen Sitzbänke wurden wohl von den Holzarbeitern gezimmert, die dort hoch jedenfalls noch ne Menge Groß- und Kleinholz wegzuräumen hätten... derzeit ein einziger Spießrutenlauf.



Ohh...da muss endlich mal hin.


----------



## Quente (11. August 2014)

Heute ein paar "Schöne Punkte" in einer Tour.
1. Neukastell. Für Treppenfreunde





2. Kl. Hahnstein. Das nächste mal zieh ich Bergschuhe an.





3. Gr. Hahnstein. Das Ding haben Die gut versteckt.





4.Lebersteine. Frage an Dr. Sommer, bekommt man von Alkohol Lebersteine?





5. Lebersteine. Nie mehr Alkohol! Die Dinger werden ja riesig.





S isch schunn schä bei uns in de Palz.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. August 2014)

Einfach mal quer durch den Wald 
Ich  meine alte Heimat


----------



## Optimizer (11. August 2014)

Ich wünscht, ich wär Rentner und hätt Zeit


----------



## Quente (11. August 2014)

... nur Halbtagsrentner und 3 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## orangerauch (11. August 2014)

3 schöne Punkte zum befahren: wo sind sie?
#1



#2



#3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. August 2014)

Mitte und Unten könnte Heidenpfeiler bzw. Heidenberg bei Tittenhill sein!?!


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. August 2014)

Das in der Mitte ist jedenfalls am Rötzenfels.


----------



## Quente (12. August 2014)

eindeutig Rötzenfels...






... aber schon verrückt mit dem Rad.


----------



## orangerauch (12. August 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> drei schöne Punkte zum befahren: wo sind sie?
> #1
> Anhang anzeigen 312744
> #2
> ...





Des Rätzels Lösung:
#1 Nordostecke Asselstein (Plattensurfen)
#2 Anebos westseitig (eine hammer Passage am Felsen entlang)
#3 Rötzelfels  (wie tief kann man abrollen?)


----------



## orangerauch (13. August 2014)

uups...


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. August 2014)

Ebenfalls schön (leider arg zugewachsen) - der Mühlfels. Auch interessant für die Treppenfetischisten.


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. September 2014)

Das Hirzeck-Plateau - ein relativ einsamer Aussichtspunkt (von Süd über West nach Nord) im Wasgau, trotz eigener Zufahrtsstraße und Wanderparkplatz:


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. Oktober 2014)

Der Rehfelsen über Elmstein. Leider ist die direkt darauf thronende Schutzhütte wegen Baufälligkeit gesperrt. Und der obere Teil des von der "Mirabellenbank" kommenden Pfades ist nur was für Brombeer-Stachel-Gestrüpp-Masochisten. Die Fahrt vom Felsen runter dürfte den Technikern Spaß machen.


----------



## Quente (6. Oktober 2014)

... ja, der Rehfelsen hat einen Sprung in der Schüssel







... und die Abfahrt für Techniker was feines ABER einige Stufen sind schon abgerutscht und ausgeschwemmt und es muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er diesen schönen Pfad durch befahren mit dem Bergrad noch schneller der Zerstörung preis gibt.




... es würde mich sehr freuen wenn die Vernunft siegt.


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. Oktober 2014)

Naja, ich bin da ja normalerweise auch eher zurückhaltend - aber hier handelt es sich ja überwiegend um aus dem Felsen rausgeklöppelte Stufen. Und der üppig-grüne Bewuchs (schattiger Nordhang) deutet auch nicht grade auf übermäßige Nutzung hin. Die "problematische Klientel" tobt sich dazu ja auch eh am Haardtrand aus - und verirrt sich nur selten so tief in den Wald hinein!  Dem ziemlich zugewucherten Pfad weiter oben würde jedenfalls etwas mehr Frequentierung generell ganz gut tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2014)

Der untere und hier beschriebene Teil des Pfades führt halt direkt vor die Wohnzimmerfenster der Anwohner. Bei der "Tour de Palz" hatten wir Passage im Anstieg. Sah dann aus wie Bikebergsteigen und der obere Teil ist wirklich heckentechnisch eine Herausforderung.


----------



## s60 (6. Oktober 2014)

Der Felslandblick über Erfweiler ist mittlerweile saniert.


----------



## Luzy123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Heute, etwas weiter südlich


----------



## Quente (26. Oktober 2014)

OTTERFELSEN


----------



## Optimizer (26. Oktober 2014)

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie du da hin bist. Ich kenn da den total verfallenen und verwilderten Forstweg, der unten an der Senke von der Straße weggeht. Oder gibt es da noch nen Weg/Pfad oben vom Parkplatz Luitpoldstein?


----------



## Quente (23. November 2014)

Schäääää war`s geschdern am/im Spalt


----------



## Quente (23. November 2014)

...unn heid wars a nedd schlecht am Elwedritschebad






...was die wohl im Sack hodd


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2014)

Quente schrieb:


> Schäääää war`s geschdern am/im Spalt


Bist du denselben Weg hin und zurück?
Früher gabs vom Ende (da wo dein Bild gemacht ist) nen Zickzack runter Richtung Zieglertal.


----------



## Quente (23. November 2014)

... einmal rund um das Felsmassiv schieben, tragen. Einen Weg gibt es nicht mehr, ist jetzt NatUrwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (23. März 2015)

Am äußersten Zipfel des Pfälzerwaldes...





...liegen die Kindsbacher Heidenfelsen. Muss ich mir das nächste Mal genauer anschauen; die Sonne stand schon tief - und ich hatte noch ein "paar" (>30) km quer über die Sickingerhöhe bis nach Hause.  Insgesamt aber ne sehr interessante und schöne Ecke da oben am Landstuhler Bruch; mal gespannt, ob es mit der MTB-Park-Erweiterung dann wirklich endlich mal klappt...!


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. März 2015)

Weiter geht's im Nordwesten. Der "Armbanduhrenweg" im Walkmühltal:





Und der Blick von der Marienkapelle auf Landstuhl und Burg Nanstein:


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. April 2015)

Weiterer schöner Punkt an der nordwestlichsten Stelle des Pfälzerwaldes; ein Blick vom Kahlenberg auf Bann und das Steinalbtal. Am Horizont erstreckt sich der Hauptkamm mit dem Schindhübel, der Anhöhe mit dem Radarturm der Dt. Flugsicherung, dem Eschkopf und dem Mosisberg. Ganz am rechten Rand: der Hortenkopf.


----------



## Kelme (25. April 2015)

Pimp my Aussicht



Pimp My Aussicht by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## samafa (7. Mai 2015)

@ Pirmasenser - Ruppertsweilerumland Radler, Wanderer und Ortskundige
ein Kollege hat mir erzählt, das er vor Jahren beim Wasgau Marathon an einem "schönen Punkt" vorbei gefahren ist.
Leider weiß er nicht mehr wo genau der war und wie man da hinkommt.
Er erinnert sich noch das auf dem Beckenhof eine Verpflegungsstelle war und von da aus weiter nach Salzwoog fuhr.
Irgendwo dazwischen hatte man eine Aussicht, die wie er beschrieb "einfach Genial" war.
Man(n) konnte über den Wasgau und noch weiter sehen. Vielleicht bis zu den Vogesen.
Weiß jemand von euch wo das sein könnte????


----------



## Optimizer (7. Mai 2015)

samafa schrieb:


> @ Pirmasenser - Ruppertsweilerumland Radler, Wanderer und Ortskundige
> ein Kollege hat mir erzählt, das er vor Jahren beim Wasgau Marathon an einem "schönen Punkt" vorbei gefahren ist.
> Leider weiß er nicht mehr wo genau der war und wie man da hinkommt.
> Er erinnert sich noch das auf dem Beckenhof eine Verpflegungsstelle war und von da aus weiter nach Salzwoog fuhr.
> ...



Vom Beckenhof zum Salzwoog ist schon noch ne Kante...aber tendenziell könnte der Verlauf an der "Langmühler Aussicht" vorbeigegangen sein. Die Aussicht sieht in etwa so aus:



bzw. so:



Und im Panorama so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Mai 2015)

Stimme mit Opti überein, dass da wohl höchstwahrscheinlich der Langmühlblick gemeint ist.  Theoretisch ginge auch noch der "Wasgaublick" auf dem Hummelberg - aber da führt eigentlich kein Rundkurs drüber, welcher während eines Wasgau-Marathons befahren worden sein könnte:


----------



## samafa (7. Mai 2015)

OK. Könnte so ein Blick rein theoretisch auch vom Gr. Artus oder Bismarkstein her möglich sein.
Er meinte nämlich nach dem Beckenhof ging es dann irgendwann links den Berg hoch und in der nähe musste irgendwas vom Militär sein weil er noch einen Zaun in Erinnerung hat.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Mai 2015)

Ja, aber eben nur theoretisch.  Auf'm Großen Ar*i*us gibt es an den Überresten der alten Sendeanlage seit noch nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Schneise, welche einen Blick Richtung NW (Martinshöhe) eröffnet. Vom südwestlichen Gipfel des Arius-Massivs hatte man früher wohl auch mal eine schöne Aussicht Richtung Lemberg. Und in der Nähe vom Bismarckstein konnte man mal Richtung Gräfenstein schauen. Dort oben ist aber inzw. alles zugewachsen. Hinzu kommt, dass vom Gr. Arius aus die Lemberger Höhenzüge nach Süden den Blick stark begrenzen.

Also wenn das nicht ne gaaanz frühe Ausgabe vom "Wasi" war...!?


----------



## Optimizer (7. Mai 2015)

Heist


Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Stimme mit Opti überein, dass da wohl höchstwahrscheinlich der Langmühlblick gemeint ist.  Theoretisch ginge auch noch der "Wasgaublick" auf dem Hummelberg - aber da führt eigentlich kein Rundkurs drüber, welcher während eines Wasgau-Marathons befahren worden sein könnte:


Heißt der Wasgaublick? Ich dachte immer das sei die "Wilhelmsruhe".... die Gottfriedsruhe ist dagegen ja am Rothenberg.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Mai 2015)

Da hängt zumindest ein Schild mit der Bezeichung.  Wilhelmsruhe sagt mir persönlich nix, aber gut möglich. Ich kenn da noch Herrmansruhe direkt gegenüber vom Langmühlblick.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (10. Mai 2015)

über 11 Brücklein musst du fahrn...


----------



## samafa (11. Mai 2015)

cooooool.....wo issn des?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (11. Mai 2015)

Kirschfels und Eiderbergtal. Nähe Annweiler Forsthaus


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (11. Mai 2015)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> über 11 Brücklein musst du fahrn...



Where the trail ends


----------



## Optimizer (11. Mai 2015)

Es gibt Bilder von Lokäschons, deren Nennung man besser über pn und nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum austauschen sollte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (11. Mai 2015)

naja also so zugewachsen wie der Weg mittlerweile ist sehe ich da kein Problem, ausserdem ist das ja mittlerweile ein ausgeschriebener Rundweg


----------



## samafa (11. Mai 2015)

Und der sich wie nennt?
Sieht toll aus zum wandern (per Fuß)
Ist eigentlich schade drum war bestimmt zu besseren Zeiten ein schöner Weg...

P.S. Infos am besten per PM sonst kriegen manche hier wieder zu weite Hosen


----------



## haekel72 (11. Mai 2015)

Mann kennt es auch


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (11. Mai 2015)

Name steht doch dabei


----------



## samafa (12. Mai 2015)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Kirschfels und Eiderbergtal. Nähe Annweiler Forsthaus





Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> ausserdem ist das ja mittlerweile ein ausgeschriebener Rundweg


Sorry das ich mich nochmals deswegen melde.
Ich kenne mich in dem Gebiet nicht so gut aus.
Hab deshalb gefragt welcher Rundweg das ist. Frau weiß ja auch nicht alles.


----------



## Quente (8. Juni 2015)

... tierisch was los im Pfälzerwald





... Alda was guggsch du?





... Feuer und Wasser


----------



## Laerry (8. Juni 2015)

Das Bild mit den Schafen - wo wurde es gemacht? Schäfer oder Schäferin?


----------



## Quente (8. Juni 2015)

Im Stillen Tal --- Schäfer und In


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (18. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. Juni 2015)

Das Merzalber Schloss vom Winschertkopf




Merzalber Schloss by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (20. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Hamecker (21. Juni 2015)

Schönes Foto und endlich mal mit einer genauen Beschreibung. Viele Bilder hier werden ja mittlerweile nur noch ohne Beschreibung eingestellt.


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Juni 2015)

...wobei ja streng genommen "Burg Gräfenstein" die korrekte Bezeichnung wäre; "Merzalber Schloss" ist eher Umgangsprache. Daraus leitet sich dann auch das die Burg umgebende "Gräfensteiner Land" ab.


----------



## Kelme (22. Juni 2015)

Umgangssprache? Bin halt ein umgänglicher Mensch


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Juni 2015)

Man möge mir einmal mehr meine pedantischen, unumgänglichen "Schlauschwätzereien" verzeihen - ich wollte nur im Faden "Schöne Punkte" anlässlich der (durchaus berechtigten) Kritik Hameckers Menschen aus der Fremde, die sich ggf. im Laufe der Jahre durch diesen Thread klicken einen Hinweis darauf geben, dass das vielfach als "Merzalber Schloss" Bezeichnete besser unter "Burg Gräfenstein" bekannt ist. Unter welcher (offiziellen) Bezeichnung es u. a. auch touristisch beworben wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (1. Juli 2015)

... mein Schöner Punkt heute ...
Quellgebiet Freischbach bei Wilgartswiesen


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. Juli 2015)

Sicher vom Luitpoltsturm aus kommend


----------



## Kelme (1. Juli 2015)

Haus am See


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Juli 2015)

Auch ein schöner Punkt im äußersten Nordwesten, umgeben von vielen schönen Pfaden und Felsen - und grade an besonders heißen Sommertagen für ne Abkühlung gut -  der Bärenlochweiher bei Kindsbach:


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Juli 2015)

Quente schrieb:


> ... mein Schöner Punkt heute ...
> Quellgebiet Freischbach bei Wilgartswiesen



Auf das Bild hin bin ich da auch mal hingerollt. Das ich nicht im Wasser lag war  grad alles bei dem morschen Brettwerk:


----------



## s60 (22. Juli 2015)

@Fibbs79 Der schöne Punkt liegt auf deiner Hausrunde


----------



## Quente (6. November 2016)

.


----------



## orangerauch (6. November 2016)

Letztes Wochenende:
Schöne Schlüsselstellen


...nach der Engstelle und vor den fiesen Treppen.



...und im Scheitel der Horrorkehre.


----------



## Quente (14. November 2016)

.


----------



## Quente (10. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (10. Dezember 2016)

Heute bei Wintersonne


----------



## orangerauch (19. April 2017)

Und noch eins von Ostern... diesmal fehlt die Sonne....


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2017)

Heute morgen - und wirklich sehr früh am Morgen - einen kleinen Ausflug ohne Rad zur Lindelbrunn gemacht.
Ist ein schöner Punkt, war aber heute eiskalt.




Sonne hoch am Himmel_1 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (25. Juni 2017)

Wer auf der Kaisergartenabfahrt spät unterwegs ist und sich dann ein wenig Zeit nimmt (eine Flasche Wein verkürzt den Aufenthalt ungemein), sieht im Moment um ca. 21.35 Uhr das da:




Sundowner by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (26. Juni 2017)

von Samstag Abend...


----------



## Kelme (16. September 2017)

Meistens wird von da oben das andere Motiv gezeigt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. September 2017)

Kelme schrieb:


> Meistens wird von da oben das andere Motiv gezeigt.







 

 

Immer wieder schön dieses Plätzchen


----------



## Kelme (16. September 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...
> Immer wieder schön dieses Plätzchen


Stimmt


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (7. Juli 2018)

Äfach Schee bei uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

